# Parce que l'attente est trop dure... Joignez-vous à moi!!!



## Duc D'Auge (19 Septembre 2007)

Quand l'attente est trop longue, on se console sur Macgé...
La commande de mon MB blanc avec I Touch est parite aujourd'hui...!!!
Elle devrait arriver entre le 24 et le 27...
Alors moi, j'attends; je connais l'Apple Store par coeur, le forum Macgé aussi d'ailleurs;
alors j'écris, et peut être que ceux qui attendent aussi, voudront bien poser leur impatience, juste ici...
Juste pour avoir l'impression que le temps peut s'écouler plus vite...
Plus que 8 jours au pire jusqu'au 27,
Le compte à rebours est lancé...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2007)

si ca peut te rassurer, le mien est encore en préparation, mais je regarde malgré tout, chaque jour dans ma boîte aux lettres, qui pourtant, ne sera jamais assez grande pour accueillir un imac 24 pouces... :rateau:


----------



## al02 (19 Septembre 2007)

Duc D'Auge a dit:


> Quand l'attente est trop longue, on se console sur Macgé...
> La commande de mon MB blanc avec I Touch est parite aujourd'hui...!!!
> Elle devrait arriver entre le 24 et le 27...
> Alors moi, j'attends; je connais l'Apple Store par coeur, le forum Macgé aussi d'ailleurs;
> ...



Bravo pour ton switch, on attend les photos !


----------



## Duc D'Auge (19 Septembre 2007)

al02 a dit:


> Bravo pour ton switch, on attend les photos !





Merci, suis vraiment impatient!!!
Par contre pour ce qui est des photos, impossible; je n'ai pas de scanner (ouh) et je suis un pro-argentique convaincu!* Pas de photos de mon switch, dsl...


*Eh oui, je fais partie de ces esthètes de la photo, fidèle, fidèle, je suis resté fidèle à mon bon vieux biotier, mon trépied... A l'ancienne quoi...!


----------



## G2LOQ (19 Septembre 2007)

Pour des petites photos rapide comme celle avidement attendu sur ce fil, un APN c'est bien pratique. 

P.S: Bravo pour ton swich. 



Moi aussi j'attends... Un HDD 3.5"! 


==>[]


----------



## El_Bobo (19 Septembre 2007)

Duc D'Auge a dit:


> Quand l'attente est trop longue, on se console sur Macgé...
> La commande de mon MB blanc avec I Touch est parite aujourd'hui...!!!
> Elle devrait arriver entre le 24 et le 27...
> Alors moi, j'attends; je connais l'Apple Store par coeur, le forum Macgé aussi d'ailleurs;
> ...


 
Je te rejoins.   Quand je vois qu'attendre 1 semaine pour être livré pour moi c'est la fin du monde, je n'ose même pas penser aux personnes ayant commandé 1 mbp ou imac avec une config personnalisée...

Courage tout le monde...!


----------



## steiner (19 Septembre 2007)

Moi j'ai commandé mon new iMac 24" le 13/08/07 et toujours rien 
Je commence a désespérer.
Enfin la reprise des cours me fait un peu oublié çà !


----------



## Vladimok (19 Septembre 2007)

Moi j'ai commandé un iMac 24 pouce 2,4 Ghz DD 500Go, 3Go de ram dans un magasin depuis le 1er septambre.

C'est long..........

Mais c'est l'attente la meilleure


----------



## lulu74 (19 Septembre 2007)

Je suis jaloux, je crois que je vais revendre mon mac et en recommander un juste pour avoir le plaisir d'attendre, de checker le site toutes les 5 minutes alors que tu es sur qu'il n'y aura aucun changement sur le tracking...

rhaaa ce que c'&#233;tait bon de perdre son temps... savourez bien 

PS : Meme si le mac &#224; l'air d'etre en chine, vous avez pas le droit d'aller faire pipi, si tnt passe pendant ce temps vous l'avez pour votre pomme


----------



## Lived Eht (19 Septembre 2007)

lulu74 a dit:


> Je suis jaloux, je crois que je vais revendre mon mac et en recommander un juste pour avoir le plaisir d'attendre, de checker le site toutes les 5 minutes alors que tu es sur qu'il n'y aura aucun changement sur le tracking...
> 
> rhaaa ce que c'&#233;tait bon de perdre son temps... savourez bien
> 
> PS : Meme si le mac &#224; l'air d'etre en chine, vous avez pas le droit d'aller faire pipi, si tnt passe pendant ce temps vous l'avez pour votre pomme



Et ben je vois qu'on est tous pareil.

J'ai command&#233; mon MBP le 14, date d'exp&#233;dition: 25-28, cela dit je n'arr&#234;te pas d'aller voir sur le site s'il est exp&#233;di&#233; ou pas...  
Epid&#233;mie.


----------



## xao85 (19 Septembre 2007)

C'est le club attente par içi...  Pour faire patienter faites péter les configues! :rateau:


----------



## El_Bobo (19 Septembre 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> C'est le club attente par içi...  Pour faire patienter faites péter les configues! :rateau:


"Juste" un petit macbook intermédiaire originel.
Sympatoche.


----------



## Lisaraël (19 Septembre 2007)

Je me joins à vous...
J'ai commandé un Macbook noir, 2Go de RAM, 160Go HDD...
Et un nouveau clavier Apple pour mon iMac...

Le tout devrait arriver pour le 27septembre, mais sur le statut de commande, il est mis "déjà expédié", donc je peux peut-être espérer un arrivage anticipé ?

On verra... 

En tout cas, c'est dur, dur, l'attente... Quasi plus que lorsque j'attendais l'iMac, celui de mon switch, l'année dernière vers la même époque...


----------



## lulu74 (19 Septembre 2007)

Si je peux dire, le tracking d'apple n'est pas tr&#232;s fiable. Moi javais recu mon mbp au moins 10j avant la date pr&#233;vue.

Il faut surtout aller voir sur le site apecode et une fois en hollande il faut 2 jours environ.
Apres le site d'apple sert surtout pour savoir quand il est exp&#233;di&#233; mais une fois exp&#233;di&#233; ne sert plus a rien.

See you.


----------



## El_Bobo (19 Septembre 2007)

lulu74 a dit:


> Si je peux dire, le tracking d'apple n'est pas très fiable. Moi javais recu mon mbp au moins 10j avant la date prévue.
> 
> Il faut surtout aller voir sur le site apecode et une fois en hollande il faut 2 jours environ.
> Apres le site d'apple sert surtout pour savoir quand il est expédié mais une fois expédié ne sert plus a rien.
> ...


 C'est quoi ce site apecode?


----------



## lulu74 (20 Septembre 2007)

Va donc voir ici

Tu rentres le numero qu'il y a sur ta commande (celui qui commence par 80) et ca te sors e tracking depuis la chine (si ton mac viens de la, mais la plupart des neufs viennent de la bas).

Au plaisir de t'aider


----------



## vg93179 (20 Septembre 2007)

vous êtes fous de commander des macs à 1 semaine de l'apple expo.  
Moi j'ose même pas acheter un écran...


----------



## Lisaraël (20 Septembre 2007)

Il marche pas, le site apecode...

Je rentre le chiffre en question, et il ne me donne rien.

Alors que sur le site de Apple, il m'indique bien que la commande a &#233;t&#233; exp&#233;di&#233;e...


----------



## Duc D'Auge (20 Septembre 2007)

PS : Meme si le mac à l'air d'etre en chine, vous avez pas le droit d'aller faire pipi, si tnt passe pendant ce temps vous l'avez pour votre pomme [/quote]





M'en parles pas, 3 jours que je pisse plus, que je dors plus et que je quitte plus mon appart'; 
Je deviens fou?
Nan! z'êtes dingue, des fois que TNT passe pendant ce temps...Et puis sans MB, le sommeil ça sert à rien...!:mouais::mouais:
A partir de demain, je squatte l'entrée de l'appart, avec écouteurs ultra-sons pour detecter les mouvements de l'ascenseur... 
Le livreur Tnt peut arriver, l'accueil au Champagne et petits fours est prêt


----------



## xao85 (20 Septembre 2007)

Psycopathe


----------



## steiner (20 Septembre 2007)

Je crois que je suis le record man quand même 
Commandé le 13/08/07 dans un premium reseller et ... il est toujours à l'usine je viens de passer au magasin 
Fin je me dis que ce retard est peut-être une bonne chose. Le mien ne sera là que dans 2semaines min ... le nouveau chat ( Leopard ) sera peut être là d'ici là 

En attendant config :
iMac 24" 2,4 GHz, 500Go HD, 2Go Ram, iWork 08


----------



## El_Bobo (20 Septembre 2007)

steiner a dit:


> Je crois que je suis le record man quand même
> Commandé le 13/08/07 dans un premium reseller et ... il est toujours à l'usine je viens de passer au magasin
> Fin je me dis que ce retard est peut-être une bonne chose. Le mien ne sera là que dans 2semaines min ... le nouveau chat ( Leopard ) sera peut être là d'ici là
> 
> ...


 
Respect pour la patience...   
Perso moi j'en ai trop marre, le mien n'arrive que... Demain :rateau:


----------



## JPTK (20 Septembre 2007)

_INTELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL_


----------



## xao85 (20 Septembre 2007)

steiner a dit:


> le nouveau chat ( Leopard ) sera peut être là d'ici là



Tu parles d'un chat, il va pas faire miaou, c'est moi qui te le dit!


----------



## steiner (20 Septembre 2007)

A votre avis donc sachant qu'il est toujours en usine mon iMac et que l'annonce de Leopard était prévue pour début octobre et que dans 5 jours c'est l'Apple Expo, vous estimez à combien de % mes chances d'avoir au min un bon à valoir pour Leopard avec iMac ?


----------



## xao85 (20 Septembre 2007)

Une très forte probabilité, par contre moi, plus la date recul et moins je sens que j'aurai une réduction dessus! :rateau:


----------



## kinetic (20 Septembre 2007)

Ouais ben l'attente c'est bien beau mais une fois que j'ai reçu mon macbook, je me suis amusé une petite heure avec et puis voila. 

Le dock c'est marrant 5 minutes, les icones grossissent quand on passe le pointeur dessus, et aprés ? 
Les widgets, c bien joli aussi, mais c'est plus un gadget : la météo il suffit de regarder dehors pour la voir, le pense bete : un bon vieux post it en fait autant. 
La fonction recherche avec spotlight : il suffit d'être organisé et de ne pas mettre ses documents n'importe où sur le disque pour s'y retrouver !
La prise d'alim magnétique : n'importe qui un minimum précautionneux ne laisse pas trainer ses cables et fils electriques par terre à portée du moindre coup de pied. C'est plutot inutile ce truc.
En plus, il manque plein de touches sur le clavier, les raccourcis sont tordus à trouver et à mémoriser.
Le ponpon, c'est la pomme blanche illuminée derriere l'ecran ! a quoi ça sert franchement ? On la voit même pas quand on s'en sert !


Bref c'est un ordi c'est tout et rien de plus : il a un ecran et un clavier comme tous les autres, et on y fait la même chose qu'avec un autre.

Je comprends pas votre impatience. Je trouve qu'attendre autant pour si peu c'est dommage. enfin bon c'est mon avis hein. gardez vos sous et achetez vous un pc, c'est moins cher.



_remarque_ : vous l'aurez compris je rigole hein ! J'ai attendu pendant une semaine la keynote de septembre pour commander au cas où il y aurait une nouveauté annoncée. Je vous raconte pas les visites dans le store apple pour "baver" devant les MB ! Puis j'ai commandé mon macbook. Une fois commandé, j'ai squatté les site apple et tnt pour suivre mon colis tout en allant voir à la fnac et chez surcouf le rayon apple pour admirer mon futur "précieux". En plus le week end n'a fait que prolonger mon attente de 2 jours ! . Mais l'attente en vaut la peine, croyez moi, et une fois déballé c'est une merveille à utiliser : joli, simple, rapide. Bref un autre monde ! Je ne regrette absolument pas cet achat, et je pense même équiper mon futur lieu de travail de quelques imac avec les écrans additionnels qui vont avec.


----------



## xao85 (20 Septembre 2007)

kinetic a dit:


> Ouais ben l'attente c'est bien beau mais une fois que j'ai reçu mon macbook, je me suis amusé une petite heure avec et puis voila.
> 
> Le dock c'est marrant 5 minutes, les icones grossissent quand on passe le pointeur dessus, et aprés ?
> Les widgets, c bien joli aussi, mais c'est plus un gadget : la météo il suffit de regarder dehors pour la voir, le pense bete : un bon vieux post it en fait autant.
> ...



OUF! A un moment je t'ai cru!:rateau:


----------



## rolweb (20 Septembre 2007)

Je rentre dans le rang j'ai switché hier soir pour un IMAC 24 pouces de base.
Livraison prévu 2-3 octobre.

Voilou

Rolweb  

P.S l'attente sera longue


----------



## El_Bobo (20 Septembre 2007)

rolweb a dit:


> Je rentre dans le rang j'ai switché hier soir pour un IMAC 24 pouces de base.
> Livraison prévu 2-3 octobre.
> 
> Voilou
> ...


 
C'est long, très long deux semaines...


----------



## steiner (20 Septembre 2007)

2semaines c'est long mais comparé à 2mois c'est rien


----------



## rolweb (21 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour
en ce vendredi matin le site d'apple me dit *Prêt(s) à l'expédition* cool 
peut être sera t'il  là avant 2 semaines lol 

Bon courage à toutes et tous 

Rolweb  

Je passe mon temps entre l'apple store et rhinos-mac pour les tutoriaux aprés 17 ans sur pc sa va me changer plus Adware , Spybot , antivirus , écran bleu et sans oublier le fidèle formatage hihi.


----------



## rolweb (22 Septembre 2007)

En ce samedi commandé expédiée 

Cool à tres vite 

Rolweb


----------



## theveils.net (27 Septembre 2007)

Commandé un Imac 24" avec mighty mouse sans fil le 14 Septembre, paiement par virement ce qui n'arrange rien.

ça fait depuis lundi (24 septembre) qu'il devrait être expédié. J'ai appelé apple il m'ont dit qu'ils allaient les contacter. Mais toujours rien ne bouge.

Dur, l'imac devrait etre entrain de voyager mais il a finallement décider de vraiment prendre son temps. Arf moi qu'il souhaitait l'avoir avant la rentré universitaire :hein:


----------



## xao85 (27 Septembre 2007)

theveils.net a dit:


> Commandé un Imac 24" avec mighty mouse sans fil le 14 Septembre, paiement par virement ce qui n'arrange rien.
> 
> ça fait depuis lundi (24 septembre) qu'il devrait être expédié. J'ai appelé apple il m'ont dit qu'ils allaient les contacter. Mais toujours rien ne bouge.
> 
> Dur, l'imac devrait etre entrain de voyager mais il a finallement décider de vraiment prendre son temps. Arf moi qu'il souhaitait l'avoir avant la rentré universitaire :hein:



C'est quel configuration que tu as prises?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2007)

Si ca peut te réconforter:

Commandé le 13 septembre, imac 24, 2.4g, 2go ram, 500go + ipod + imprimante + iwork +clavier sans fil + souris sans fil
Payé par virement ( avec délais de 4 jours de la banque....)

En rentrant le numéro qui commence par 80 (trouvé sur le mail de confirmation d'achat apple), sur le site de TNT (sans préciser le département de destination), j'ai ça:

27 sept. 2007 07:14 Garonor Road Hub Consignment Received At Transit Point 
27 sept. 2007 05:27 Garonor Road Hub Consignment Received At Transit Point 
26 sept. 2007 23:52 Eindhoven Shipped From Originating Depot 
26 sept. 2007 16:18 Arnhem Hub Consignment Passed Through Transit Point 
26 sept. 2007 15:56 Arnhem Hub Consignment Received At Transit Point 

Arhem, c'est en hollande pour info, et Garonor, c'est à Aulnay-sous-Bois.

Bon courage pour l'attente


----------



## theveils.net (27 Septembre 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> C'est quel configuration que tu as prises?



Config de base, seule la mighty mouse est en BT aulieu de la file.

Apr&#232;s un appel &#224; l'apple store, confirmation, tous les articles sont dispos. Etonnement de mon interlocuteur qui croyait que ce n'&#233;tait pas la config de base qui aurait expliqu&#233; la non exp&#233;dition. C'est mon 5 &#232;me mac depuis 2003, &#231;a m'&#233;tait jamais arriv&#233;.

Vais peut etre les rappeler tout de m&#234;me


----------



## steiner (28 Septembre 2007)

Voilà mon iMac est enfin en mouvement 
Je rappelle que je l'ai commandé le 13/08/07 via un Premium Reseller. La je viens de leur gratter le numéro de commande et voilà le résultat :

28 sept. 2007 	08:24 	Brussels 	Out For Delivery 
28 sept. 2007 	07:43 	Brussels 	Import Received 
28 sept. 2007 	06:27 	Brussels Hub 	Consignment Passed Through Transit Point 
28 sept. 2007 	06:27 	Brussels Hub 	Consignment Received At Transit Point 
27 sept. 2007 	04:12 	Nuernberg Hub 	Consignment Received At Transit Point

La livraison est prévue à leur magasin de Bruxelles puis c'est aux qui livrent à leur magasin de Liège là ou j'habite. J'en conclus donc que avec un peu de chances je l'aurai pour fin de semaine prochaine


----------



## steiner (28 Septembre 2007)

28 sept. 2007 	12:11 	Brussels 	Delivered 

Hihi y a plus qu'à attendre que ce soit livré de Bruxelles à Liège 
Mais y a un truc qui m'étonne je l'ai commandé avec 2go de ram, 500go HD et iWork 08 chez mon premium reseller cependant sur la commande sur le site apple c'est un 1go de ram et iWork n'est pas inscrit non plus :s par contre le dd de 500go est là lui.
Vous croyez que c'est le premium reseller qui se charge d'ajouter la ram et de préinstall iWork 08 ?


----------



## igates® (28 Septembre 2007)

quelqu'un peut faire un tour à pudong pour voir ce qui se passe  depuis le 27/09 9h00 c marqué Potential Connection Delay sur le tracker tnt.

j'en veux pas de léopard


----------



## theveils.net (28 Septembre 2007)

D'après les forums des sites macrumors appleinsider pour ne citer qu'eux, il y'a eut cette semaine une très mauvaise météo du côté de la chine, avec des pluies torrentielles.

Il semblerait que certains cargos ont été déchargés en debut de semaine, puis rechargés avant hier. Cela ne concerne pas les envois en europe mais je pense que les transports aériens devaient être également perturbés.

Ceci explique donc le retard pour mon Imac, cela bouge depuis 2 heure du matin aujourd'hui tandis qu'il devait être envoyé lundi.

A choisir, j'aime mieux quand ça bouge moi.


----------



## Albataur (28 Septembre 2007)

J'attend également mon premier mac : un mac book blanc customisé avec un ipod nano (160  de reduc) commandé le 24/09.
Effectivement l'attente est dure, mais je l'occupe à me familiariser avec ce nouvel univers, après 13 ans de pc, ça risque d'être dur ...

Par contre j'ai lu pas mal de posts sur l'expédition mais par exemple mon numéro 80xxx ne fonctionne pas sur le site apecode. 
Il est marqué : 
Carrier Tracking Number 
In transit to final destination - carrier details to be updated shortly

Ca veut dire que mon colis arrive où ? Aux Pays Bas, Luxembourg, France ?

Merci


----------



## theveils.net (28 Septembre 2007)

C'est mon 5ème mac et à chaque fois, sauf erreur de ma part de déchiffrage du tracker. Les livraisons s'acheminent de la manière suivante :

Transport de l'usine à Shangaï vers la Hollande (Hub NL) par avion.
Une fois l'entrepot Apple en hollande (Hub NL), ils dispatchent vers l'Europe en assignant des transporteurs. TNT ou UPS pour la France. Les transports de Hub NL vers la France se font par le réseau routier.

*Albataur*
Si ton numéro de tracker (80XXXXXXXX) n'apparait pas sur le site apecode.com, ce qui est mon cas avec mon imac, il est surement en attente d'enregistrement pour la douane pour prendre l'avion.

Si ça se trouve il prendront le même avion.​


----------



## igates® (1 Octobre 2007)

toujours bloqué en chine depuis le 27/09 bizarre


----------



## dask (1 Octobre 2007)

Salut, je suis dans le meme cas que vous, mon macbook pro doit etre aussi bloqué à la douane avec les votre depuis le 28/09 !  J'espere qu'ils vont se grouiller j'en peu plus d'attendre !! :rateau:


----------



## rolweb (1 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour 

Pour moi c'est la m&#234;me chose 
mon code 80.... n'est pas recunu et l'Imac doit arriv&#233; demain donc j'en sais pas plus.

qui vivra verra 

Rolweb


----------



## alainw24 (1 Octobre 2007)

Hello a tous,

J'ai commander mon macbook pro 15'' + ipod 4gb grace a l'offre etudiant le 13 septembre et je n'en peux plus de l'attente..:hein: ..tous les jours je regarde mon compte apple pour voir le statut de ma commande.J'etais tellement content de voir le changement de commande expediée le 28 septembre....et depuis plus rien....j'attend j'attend..... ...j'ai meme telephonner a apple pour savoir un peu quoi.....mais leur reponse reviens toujours la meme que je recevrai le tout pour le 10 octobre....
J'espere que ce sera avant... ..Mais je ne desespere pas et je prend donc mon temps a lire les forums mac...10 ans de pc et premier mac donc...???...vous comprenez encore plus mon impatience
Pensez vous que nous aurons la mise a jour de Leopard pour excuse du retard...


----------



## zeldar (1 Octobre 2007)

alainw24 a dit:


> Hello a tous,
> Pensez vous que nous aurons la mise a jour de Leopard pour excuse du retard...



Euh, aucune chance d'apres moi


----------



## Albataur (2 Octobre 2007)

Le statut de l'expédition n'a pas changé, le code 80xxxx ne marche toujours pas sur apecode *mais* la date de livraison prévue a changée !
Je suis passé du 6 octobre au 5 ...


----------



## g.robinson (2 Octobre 2007)

J'ai passé commande, par téléphone, d'un imac 2.4 avec l'option 500 Go. Je me joins donc à vous pour cette interminable attente.
Au passage, j'ai demandé si il avait des infos concernant les éventuelles ristournes pour Léopard et il n'ont toujours pas d'infos... Mais bon je ne pouvais plus attendre :love::love::love:


----------



## Vladimok (2 Octobre 2007)

g.robinson a dit:


> J'ai passé commande, par téléphone, d'un imac 2.4 avec l'option 500 Go. Je me joins donc à vous pour cette interminable attente.
> Au passage, j'ai demandé si il avait des infos concernant les éventuelles ristournes pour Léopard et il n'ont toujours pas d'infos... Mais bon je ne pouvais plus attendre :love::love::love:


 
Moi aussi à Rouen, j'ai commandé la meme machine que toi, chez actimac à Rouen le 1 septembre elle est arrivé ce soir le 2 octobre au magasin.​


----------



## steiner (2 Octobre 2007)

Pour moi ca bouge je peux aller la retirer au APR demain mais j'ai fini les cours à 18h et le APR ferme à ... 18H  donc sauf si j'ai fini plus tot ce sera pour jeudi


----------



## rolweb (2 Octobre 2007)

Salut pour ma part mon Imac devait arriv&#233; aujourd'hui mais rien :hein: 
peux &#234;tre demain je vous tient au courant 
Rolweb


----------



## Adsm (3 Octobre 2007)

Salut a tous! Apres que votre Mac ai &#233;t&#233; exp&#233;di&#233; , la date indiqu&#233; sur le site d'apple a &#233;t&#233; r&#233;sp&#233;ct&#233; ou pas?Car moi c'est marqu&#233; : *Estimated Delivery Date :* 03 Oct 2007 (Subject to change) , donc pour demain...ai-je une chance de le re&#231;evoir ou pas?
Merci d'avance


----------



## igates® (3 Octobre 2007)

je te conseille de leur téléphoner demain matin vers 9h pour te le faire confirmer car leur tracking n'est pas à jour en temps réel


----------



## Adsm (3 Octobre 2007)

igates® a dit:


> je te conseille de leur téléphoner demain matin vers 9h pour te le faire confirmer car leur tracking n'est pas à jour en temps réel



Ok et je dois téléphoner à apple ou à TNT?
Si c'est à TNT , t'aurais pas leur numero stp?Je le trouve pas...

Merci d'avance )


----------



## Adsm (3 Octobre 2007)

Personne n'as une idée si je serais livré aujourd'hui svp?
Merci d'avance .


----------



## igates® (3 Octobre 2007)

tnt 0825 071 071


----------



## MacFrancky (3 Octobre 2007)

J'ai commandé un imac 24' 2,8Ghz/750 Go + IPOD touch 8 Go le jour de l'apple expo.
Expédié le 30, livraison prévue le 9 oct  et maintenant : "In Transit to Customer - Shipment Delayed"
Gloups!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NightWalker (3 Octobre 2007)

Adsm a dit:


> Salut a tous! Apres que votre Mac ai été expédié , la date indiqué sur le site d'apple a été réspécté ou pas?Car moi c'est marqué : *Estimated Delivery Date :* 03 Oct 2007 (Subject to change) , donc pour demain...ai-je une chance de le reçevoir ou pas?
> Merci d'avance


Attention, par la notion "livraison" ici il faut comprendre "quitter l'usine ou l'entrepôt" et pas livraison chez toi...


----------



## Adsm (3 Octobre 2007)

NightWalker a dit:


> Attention, par la notion "livraison" ici il faut comprendre "quitter l'usine ou l'entrepôt" et pas livraison chez toi...



Quitter quelle usine?Parceque la d'apres mon tracking mon MBP est toujours en hollande et il bouge plus...

Mais ce que je comprend pas c'est qu'il a fait deux fois ça en deux jours: 
*Arnhem Hub Consignment Received At Transit Point 
Arnhem Hub Consignment Passed Through Transit Point*


----------



## JoJoS (3 Octobre 2007)

Je me joint &#224; vous !!
Moi aussi j'attend mon iMac... Tous les jours, toutes les heures je suis sur leur site pour voir o&#249; &#231;a en est...

Je l'ai commander &#224; l'Apple expo le 29.
J'ai pris le 20" num&#233;ro 2 avec migthy sans fil + cable liaison video.
Sur le site ils disaient qu'il sera exp&#233;di&#233; le 5, ors cela vient de changer car maintenant il est en status "Exp&#233;di&#233;" !!!

Super content !!
Mais par contre quand j'affiche pour voir, il ne m'indique que le cable et pas mon iMac... 
Donc je m'inqui&#232;te un peu...

Bref, je verrais demain comment &#233;volueront les choses !!


----------



## NightWalker (3 Octobre 2007)

Adsm a dit:


> Quitter quelle usine?Parceque la d'apres mon tracking mon MBP est toujours en hollande et il bouge plus...
> 
> Mais ce que je comprend pas c'est qu'il a fait deux fois ça en deux jours:
> *Arnhem Hub Consignment Received At Transit Point
> Arnhem Hub Consignment Passed Through Transit Point*



S'il est arrivé à Arnhem, ça veut dire que la machine vient de la Chine...


----------



## rolweb (3 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour mon Imac est toujours pas arrivé il devait arrivé hier pas hier ni aujourd'hui le code 80.... ne fonctionne pas ni chez ups ni tnt.
J'ai téléphoné à Apple cette apres midi le conseillé super sympa m'as dit d'attendre tout l'apres midi et si il n'y avait rien de rappelé demain matin donc je rappel demain matin.
Je vous tient bien sur au courant


----------



## Ryuuga (3 Octobre 2007)

Je me joints aussi à vous! MB blanc commandé hier, expédié aujourd'hui, date estimée de réception le 16... Par contre j'ai eu beau chercher sur l'Appletrack et le site de TNT, pas moyen de trouver où se baladait mon portable... J'ai bien utilisé la série "80xxxxxxxx" mais la recherche n'a rien donné 

Il me tarde de l'avoir dans mes mains...:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2007)

Duc D'Auge a dit:


> Le livreur Tnt peut arriver, l'accueil au Champagne et petits fours est prêt



Arrête les bêtises, tu pourrais déclencher une crise cardiaque au livreur... Qui, pire, ferait tomber ton Mac...

Non mais des fois


----------



## steiner (3 Octobre 2007)

Voilà pour vous donner du courage mon iMac est arrivé 
Là je suis un peu débordé mais je ferai un reportage photo dès que j'aurai ... l'appareil photo de ma seour enfait 
A bientot et courage
Et je tiens à signaler que l'attente en vallait la peine.


----------



## g.robinson (4 Octobre 2007)

Vladimok a dit:


> Moi aussi à Rouen, j'ai commandé la meme machine que toi, chez actimac à Rouen le 1 septembre elle est arrivé ce soir le 2 octobre au magasin.​



Bonjour,

un mois c'est long ! Tu avais aussi l'option 500 Go ?
En tout cas profite bien, veinard !!! 

J'ai pensé à Actimac aussi. J'avais été les voir et ils me disaient mettre en place un 10 fois sans frais. Quand j'ai voulu commander ils m'ont dit ne faire qu'à partir de 24 mois. C'était plus pour moi donc AppleStore.


----------



## dask (4 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour, moi je suis en expedié depuis le 28/09 et j'ai toujours pas de trackcode ! Je commence à m'impatienter !!!!
Est-ce possible que je le recoive sans qu'ils aient mit a jour le track number, sachant que je suis sensé le recevoir au plus tard le 8/10.
Merci.


----------



## rolweb (4 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour voila les nouvelles toujours pas de transporteur defini j'arrive de t&#233;l&#233;phoner &#224; l'applestore le mec m'a dit comme c'est la f&#234;te nationale en chine ma comande a prit du retard et elle ne sera pas livr&#233;e avant la semaine prochaine  
Commande qui devait arriv&#233;e le 2 Octobre.

Voil&#224; les news 
Rolweb


----------



## JoJoS (4 Octobre 2007)

Bin mon iMac est exp&#233;di&#233; !! Je suis content, il a eu 2 jours d'avances !

Du coup, je le recevrait le 12 plut&#244;t que le 15 !! (3 jours c'est quand m&#234;me &#233;norme !!! mdr)

J'appellerai Apple pour qu'ils me donnent les infos du transporteur.

Encore 1 semaine d'attente... C'est long...


----------



## docmib (4 Octobre 2007)

Commandé le 16 aout... j'attend tjs mon iMac 24''...... 7 semaines d'attente.

Et aucune nouvelles de la part d'Apple, mon revendeur n'arrive pas à avoir la moindre info !​


----------



## El_Bobo (4 Octobre 2007)

docmib a dit:


> Commandé le 16 aout... j'attend tjs mon iMac 24''...... 7 semaines d'attente.
> 
> Et aucune nouvelles de la part d'Apple, mon revendeur n'arrive pas à avoir la moindre info !​



Es tu suR d'avoir commandé???


----------



## rolweb (4 Octobre 2007)

docmib a dit:


> Commandé le 16 aout... j'attend tjs mon iMac 24''...... 7 semaines d'attente.​
> 
> 
> Et aucune nouvelles de la part d'Apple, mon revendeur n'arrive pas à avoir la moindre info !​


 
Tu es patient toi pour ma part je lui aurais déja fait manger tout son magasin et les vendeurs en prime y'a de l'abus sur ce coup.


----------



## g.robinson (5 Octobre 2007)

L'applestore m'anonce le 18 Oct pour mon Imac commandé le 2...
:sleep:
Patience, patience


----------



## Albataur (5 Octobre 2007)

Voila petit espoir pour ceux qui attendent.
J'ai reçu mon MB blanc+ipod ce matin. Mon suivi de colis n'a jamais changé depuis l'expédition :
_In transit to final destination - carrier details to be updated shortly_
... et le code 80xxx n'a jamais fonctionné sur le site apecode.

Pourtant j'ai appelé apple hier puisque la date de livraison prévue était aujourd'hui et ils m'ont donné le code de suivi tnt et m'ont bien confirmé qu'il arrivait aujourd'hui.


----------



## Samwise (5 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'arriver sur le forum.
Ce matin, j'ai fait quelque chose dont je rêvais depuis plusieurs années: j'ai dépensé mes sous   pour un Mac... 
Rien de bien particulier, un macbook 2ghz blanc, pour "fêter" mon retour à la fac.

Cela faisait bien trop longtemps que mes petites mains indiquaient "apple store" dans la barre du navigateur - plusieurs fois par semaine! 

Donc, finalement, je me suis lancée.

Et maintenant, j'attends:
                                                     Délai estimé d'expédition: 05 Oct, 2007 - 08 Oct, 2007                                                                                                                
Délai estimé de livraison: 09 Oct, 2007 - 11 Oct, 2007

@++


----------



## igates® (5 Octobre 2007)

Albataur a dit:


> Voila petit espoir pour ceux qui attendent.
> J'ai re&#231;u mon MB blanc+ipod ce matin. Mon suivi de colis n'a jamais chang&#233; depuis l'exp&#233;dition :
> _In transit to final destination - carrier details to be updated shortly_
> ... et le code 80xxx n'a jamais fonctionn&#233; sur le site apecode.
> ...



idem pour moi tnt c'est quand tu les appelles qu'ils font bouger leur tracking 

pour suivre le machin sur le site de tnt c'est pas le code 80 c'est avec le code "Carrier Tracking Number" de la facture apple; moi &#231;a commen&#231;ait par 270xxxxxx


----------



## f2j (5 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour, Je vous souhaite a tous un bon courage pour l'attente, c'est effectivement difficile d'attendre, J'ai moi meme attendu depuis le 23 Aout jusqu'au 2 Octobre, Je suis desormais liber&#233; de toute angoice, concquis par mon MBP qui tous les jours emerveille mes ptits yeux 
All&#233;, courage, apr&#232;s comme diraient les &#233;missions de t&#233;l&#233; r&#233;alit&#233;, apr&#232;s, c'est que du bonheur.


----------



## arnaud217 (5 Octobre 2007)

igates® a dit:


> idem pour moi tnt c'est quand tu les appelles qu'ils font bouger leur tracking



J'avais déjà posté à ce sujet. Le problème avec des transporteurs comme UPS et TNT en France, c'est que la France est tellement grande (par rapport à ma petite Belgique...) qu'ils travaillent avec des sous-traitants qui eux-même sous-traitent parfois certains envois. D'où le bordel et les retards que vous constatez souvent quand les colis sont envoyés en option économique.

En fait, avec ces envois économiques, aucune date de livraison n'est garantie par la transporteur qui prévoit juste une livraison entre le x et y du z.

Voici je pense une partie d'explication.


----------



## karlone (5 Octobre 2007)

Perso, MBP 17" commandé le jeudi 27 septembre au soir, et arrivé le lundi 1octobre


----------



## g.robinson (7 Octobre 2007)

Mon Imac est parti !!! Je gagne deux jours par rapport à la date initiale.
Il devrait arrivé le 16 maintenant.  :love::love::love::love:


----------



## Ryuuga (7 Octobre 2007)

karlone a dit:


> Perso, MBP 17" commandé le jeudi 27 septembre au soir, et arrivé le lundi 1octobre



Si seulement je pouvais avoir autant de chance 
Commandé le mardi 2 octobre, toujours en attente... J'espère qu'il arrivera mardi 9, que je puisse m'essayer à mon nouveau joujou:love:

Par contre je comprends toujours pas pourquoi l'Appletracking ne marche pas chez moi, et le site de TNT on n'en parle même pas :sick:


----------



## Samwise (7 Octobre 2007)

J'aurais peut-être de la chance ?? 

Mon MB est indiqué "In Transit to Customer - Shipment on Schedule" depuis vendredi soir, sur le site d'Apple.

Le mail indiquait un délai tout à fait réconfortant, qui semble être respecté ("Vous devriez recevoir votre commande d'ici le *10.10.2007*")

Quelques bonnes dizaines d'heures d'attente, donc, si j'ai bien compris...  :sleep: :sleep: :sleep:

Allez, j'vais me ballader, ça fera passer l'temps...
Et après, je continuerais d'explorer ce forum pour comprendre les différences mac/pc et éviter un max d'erreurs...


----------



## karlone (7 Octobre 2007)

Ryuuga a dit:


> Si seulement je pouvais avoir autant de chance
> Commandé le mardi 2 octobre, toujours en attente... J'espère qu'il arrivera mardi 9, que je puisse m'essayer à mon nouveau joujou:love:
> 
> Par contre je comprends toujours pas pourquoi l'Appletracking ne marche pas chez moi, et le site de TNT on n'en parle même pas :sick:




T'as pas recu de mail avec une estimation de livraison ?? Si oui, tu le recevras en avance, un ou deux jours avant la date prévue.

Parcontre, j'ai lu je ne sais où qu'Apple ne choisit pas forcément TNT pour ses livraisons.


Ps: Là, j'ecris avec le MBP, c'est vraiment relaxant d'écrire avec son clavier (rétroéclairé)


----------



## Samwise (8 Octobre 2007)

Ayé, livré !!  

J'vous laisse...   j'ai à faire...


----------



## g.robinson (8 Octobre 2007)

Samwise a dit:


> Ayé, livré !!
> 
> J'vous laisse...   j'ai à faire...



Tu m'étonnes !


----------



## Pooley (8 Octobre 2007)

rah ma commande est prete à l'expedtion... delai d'arrivée estimé entre le 16 et le 21... dur dur...


----------



## Ryuuga (9 Octobre 2007)

Délai d'arrivée le 16 pour une commande passée le 2... L'attente est trop dure, mais on fait avec comme on n'a pas le choix... J-7:love:


----------



## rolweb (9 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour
 Imac arrivé aujourd'hui il est branché fonctionne nickel pas de souci à premiere vue  
là je suis au boulot arrf je vous fais quelques photos tres vite 
Rolweb


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2007)

Salut à tous, c'est ma première participation au forum, même à un forum.... 

Voilà, j'ai un Mac mini, 1,33 Ghz 512 RAM, Tiger, je bave depuis des semaines sur l'Iphone, dans l'attente je crois que je vais acquérir l'Ipod touch. Je suis pas riche, mais ça me démange. Je suis comme vous, après la commande faudra encore attendre et aller tous les jours sur le site consulter le suivi, avec la crainte que TNT passe qd je serai pas là.
J'en suis même à me demander si je le fais graver au Laser, (ça rajoute trois jours de délai, non?????), faudra que j'attende encore plus longtemps....
Comme un con je croyais qu'à la FNAC, ils avaient déjà dispos les touch, ben non... Que je suis naïf...:rateau: 

Dites moi ce soir dois-je faire chauffer la carte bleue et commander mon touch.... Je compte revendre mon nano 1Go sur eBay ça amortira peut-être un peu mon investissement. 

Et léopard......., mon mini risque de traîner, voire de ramer, alors acheter les nvx mini intels  core 2 duo, c'est ma banque qui va pas rater de réagir, mais apple et tes technologies, quand tu nous tiens!!!!!!:love: 

Y'a pu qu'à manger des patates.... Vive le mac.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2007)

Veinard........


----------



## Pifou80 (9 Octobre 2007)

MBP 15" entrée de gamme commandé, je viens de faire le virement....

Argh, j'essaie de pas y penser et de profiter de mes derniers moments avec mon n'ibook...

Mon dieux, c'est cruel, le pire c'est que je vais rater le minou avec une date de commande aussi proche.


Allez, un lexomil et au lit pour pouvoir faire de beaux rêves couleurs alu!


----------



## g.robinson (10 Octobre 2007)

Arrivée prévue de mon Imac2.4 prévu le 16 mais toujours pas de changement de statut sur AppleStore :mouais:
C'est dure dure cette attente. Je passe trois fois par jour sur leurs site pour vérifier. Aidez moi !!! J'en peu plus !!!!


----------



## Pooley (10 Octobre 2007)

ça y est, expédié... arrivée vers le 18...


----------



## chacha95 (10 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour,

je viens de passer une commande d'un macbook pour ma frangine.
d&#233;lai estimm&#233; d'expedition : 10-11 octobre
d&#233;lai estimm&#233; de livraison : 12-16 octobre

Esp&#233;rons qu'il n' y ait pas de retards...


----------



## xao85 (10 Octobre 2007)

Ca commande sec dans le coin!


----------



## g.robinson (10 Octobre 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Ca commande sec dans le coin!



Oui, c'est sur ! Mais ça va monter en puissance bientôt. Je pense à ceux qui ont la patience d'attendre le petit léo. Moi je n'ai pas pu:love::love::love::love:


----------



## MacFrancky (10 Octobre 2007)

Ca y est aussi, j'ai reçu hier soir mon imac 24' 2,8Ghz/750 Go et l'ipod touch 8G. (avec un jour d'avance)
J'ai installé dans le foulée 2x2 giga de ram macway. No problemo.
Je vais me prendre le temps de tout réinstaller soigneusement plutôt que de transférer les comptes utilisateurs de mon alu 15.

Pour l'instant, tout ce que je peux dire c'est que l'alubook 15 parait minuscule à côté. 

J'ai fait toutes les mises à jour sauf celles concernant le clavier et l'imac. Je me laisse le temps de voir les feedback sur ces deux MAJ.
Ce soir j'attaque l'installation des périphériques (imprimantes, tomtom, ...) de l'ipod et le montage/formatage de l'aluice 750 Go FW800 pour les backup.

A bientôt pour la suite des aventures et pour les traditionnelles photos du déballage.​


----------



## chacha95 (10 Octobre 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Ca commande sec dans le coin!


 Et oui! Faut bien! C'est son niniv le 16 ! Il lui faut bien un 'chti macbook histoire de remplacer son vieux pc! 

Le statut vient de changer. Il est prêt à l'expedition... yeahhhh ! Plutôt rapide la pomme!


----------



## xao85 (10 Octobre 2007)

Beau cadeau!


----------



## Pifou80 (11 Octobre 2007)

Info à confirmer, il semblerait que le délai de livraison ai diminué pour les Macbook Pro sur l'apple Store.

J'ai commandé il y a quelques jours avec un délai de 7 à 10 jours et aujourd'hui l'apple store  affiche un délai de 5 jours sur la même configuration et (encore plus drôle) 3 jours si on passe la RAM à 4 Go.

Je sais pas ce que vous en pensez? Bugg du site ou remise sur le marché d'un nombre important d'ordi bloqués?


----------



## JoJoS (11 Octobre 2007)

Bouhouhouuuuu....

Je suis livré aujourd'hui.... Mais il n'y aura personne pour accueillir mon iMac....
Et comme tnt ne peut pas me livrer à une autre adresse, je ne sais pas quand je pourrait l'avoir.
Quel monde crueeeeeeellllllllllll !!!!!


----------



## g.robinson (11 Octobre 2007)

JoJoS a dit:


> Bouhouhouuuuu....
> 
> Je suis livré aujourd'hui.... Mais il n'y aura personne pour accueillir mon iMac....
> Et comme tnt ne peut pas me livrer à une autre adresse, je ne sais pas quand je pourrait l'avoir.
> Quel monde crueeeeeeellllllllllll !!!!!



Désolé pour toi. C'est idiot que TNT ne veulent pas te livrer ailleurs ? Sont pas cool !


----------



## NightWalker (11 Octobre 2007)

JoJoS a dit:


> Bouhouhouuuuu....
> 
> Je suis livré aujourd'hui.... Mais il n'y aura personne pour accueillir mon iMac....
> Et comme tnt ne peut pas me livrer à une autre adresse, je ne sais pas quand je pourrait l'avoir.
> Quel monde crueeeeeeellllllllllll !!!!!



tu es ou ?
tu ne peux pas aller le chercher au dépôt ?
ou prendre un rdv avec eux...


----------



## JoJoS (11 Octobre 2007)

Bin le d&#233;p&#244;t est &#224; Cr&#233;teil, ce qui n'est vraiment, mais alors vraiment pas la porte &#224; cot&#233;...
Mais je me suis arrang&#233; avec eux pour qu'il livre chez mon voisin.

Donc normalement, je devrais bel et bien l'avoir ce soir en rentrant !!!
Ouf !! Je commen&#231;ais vraiment &#224; me demander comment j'allais faire !!

Pour TNT apparemment, dans le contrat qu'ils ont avec Apple, ils n'ont pas le droits de faire livrer &#224; une autre adresse.
Je pense que comme la c'est mon voisin (la maison d'&#224; cot&#233, &#231;a ne pose pas trop de probl&#232;me.
Mais le bonhomme &#224; commencer &#224; me faire peur en me sortant "il faut faire une d&#233;charge &#224; votre voisin, puis nous envoyer un fax avec ......", bref pas pour aujourd'hui quoi. Mais apr&#232;s lui avoir expliquer en d&#233;tail, il c'est arrang&#233; avec le livreur !

Maintenant je n'ai plus qu'&#224; faire passer cette journ&#233;e rapidement !!!

En tout cas, merci pour votre soutiens !! 
Et pour tous ceux qui attendent leur commande, il se peut que vous la receviez plus t&#244;t que pr&#233;vue !!!
A l'origine, je devais &#234;tre livr&#233; le 15-16 octobre, puis le 12 et finalement c'est aujourd'hui !!
Et ne pas h&#233;siter &#224; les appeler sur l'apple store, parce que leur site de suivit de colis n'est pas mis &#224; jour !


----------



## chacha95 (11 Octobre 2007)

JoJoS a dit:


> A l'origine, je devais être livré le 15-16 octobre, puis le 12 et finalement c'est aujourd'hui !!
> Et ne pas hésiter à les appeler sur l'apple store, parce que leur site de suivit de colis n'est pas mis à jour !


Moi c'est un peu pareil. Hier dans la journée, lors de ma commande, je devais être livré le 15. Puis hier soir, j'apprends que le coli est expédié et qu'il devrait arrivé le 12. 

Puis aujourd'hui..... j'apprends qu'il devrait arriver... le 12  enfin pour l'instant !
Il est à Arnhem depuis minuit 54 depuis le suivi TNT. 

11 oct. 2007     00:54     Arnhem Hub     Consignment Received At Transit Point 
11 oct. 2007     00:54     Arnhem Hub     Consignment Passed Through Transit Point 
10 oct. 2007     23:33     Eindhoven     Shipped From Originating Depot 
10 oct. 2007     22:48     Eindhoven     Consignment Received At Transit Point 


Je te souhaite bon courage pour l'attente de ton imac JoJoS ! Ca va être dur pour toi


----------



## g.robinson (11 Octobre 2007)

En effet, vaut mieux téléphoner !
Alors que le site m'annonce le 18, au téléphone il me dise pour le 12 ou le 15. 
C'est à dire, peut-être demain ! :love::love:
Je vais faire mes prières dans toutes les confessions ce soir


----------



## JoJoS (11 Octobre 2007)

Je prie pour vous !!!

Moi je tente de faire passer ma journ&#233;e le plus vite possible !!!
Mais pour l'instant je n'ai pas &#224; me plaindre.

En tout cas, vivement ce soir !!!!!


----------



## Ryuuga (11 Octobre 2007)

*In Transit to Customer
**Shipment on Schedule

C'est censé vouloir dire que le colis est en route et que tout devrait arriver à temps, n'est-ce pas? Ce que je comprends pas, c'est que j'ai jamais eu aucune autre info à propos de la localisation de mon Macbook (que ce soit son départ de Chine ou de Hollande).

Livraison dans les temps... Ca devait être le 16, avancé au 15... Des chances pour qu'il arrive cette semaine? 

L'attente commence à me tuer à petit feu...

PS: JoJoS, je te hais mdr
*


----------



## JoJoS (11 Octobre 2007)

Ryuuga a dit:


> *
> PS: JoJoS, je te hais mdr
> *



Pour la peine je ne prie pas pour toi !! lol !!

Il y a des chances pour que tu le re&#231;oives comme moi, aujourd'hui ou demain.
Tu peux essayer de regarder sur le site de tnt en indiquant ton "Delivery Reference Number", sinon le mieux c'est d'appeler l'apple store.

Aller, je croise quand m&#234;me les doigts pour toi !! 


Hihi !! Je viens de recevoir un appel du livreur !!
Il ne trouve pas mon patelin !! Mais &#231;a veut dire qu'il va bient&#244;t arriver !!!
Ralala, je sens l'apr&#232;m super longue !!

En tout cas, ca fait du bien de partager cette attente, lol.
Merci au cr&#233;ateur de ce topic !!!!


----------



## Ryuuga (11 Octobre 2007)

Le numéro de l'AppleStore ne serait pas gratuit des fois?

Si c'est pas le cas, ça me ferait mal de les appeler, vu que c'est pas moi qui règle la facture

J'attendrai avec toi, comme ça peut-être que la chance fera que le livreur se sente investi d'une mission de venir par chez moi pour déposer son colis


----------



## JoJoS (11 Octobre 2007)

Bon bin voil&#224;, j'ai un nouveau jour f&#233;ri&#233; dans mon calendrier !!

Je viens de finir de guider le livreur, et mon voisin doit &#234;tre aux anges avec mon colis.

D&#233;sol&#233; Ryuuga, j'ai pas pens&#233; &#224; deamnder au livreur si par hazard il avait un colis pour toi...

Sinon le num&#233;ro de l'apple store est gratuit, et l'attente n'est pas trop longue.
Si tu veux aller plus vite tu tape "1" puis "4" si c'est sur l'apple store en ligne que tu l'a acheter ou "5" si c'est autre part (genre l'apple expo).


----------



## Ryuuga (11 Octobre 2007)

Après de brefs appels (d'une rapidité et d'une précision étonnante, chapeau AppleStore et surtout TNT) il est parti aujourd'hui, mais manque de bol, on est jeudi... Donc il arrivera lundi 15 octobre comme prévu 

J'ai pas eu autant de bol que toi JoJoS, mais tant pis... Faudra que je trouve une autre occupation ce week-end que de faire joujou avec...


----------



## JoJoS (11 Octobre 2007)

Arf, pas de bol non... T'as du faire plus de modification que moi.
Ajout de ram + disque dur d'apr&#232;s ta signature.

Je n'ai juste fait que prendre l'option souris sans fil.

C'est sur, sur l'apple store ils sont super efficace.
Par contre en support technique j'ai attendu 10 minutes sans r&#233;ponses, j'ai abandonn&#233; (num&#233;ro payant).


----------



## Ryuuga (11 Octobre 2007)

Même pas! Les Macbook que j'ai commandé étaient déjà tout prêts, avec la configuration que je voulais (enfin c'est ce que le site me disait). Aucun ajout, ni souris ni rien. Parti d'usine le 3, et pas encore arrivé...


----------



## JoJoS (12 Octobre 2007)

Ralala, je suis trop content !! Il est vraiment g&#233;nial !!!
Quel soulagement quand m&#234;me !!

En tout cas, pas de bol Ryuuga... Tu l'avais command&#233; &#224; l'apple expo ?


----------



## g.robinson (12 Octobre 2007)

Toujours pas de numéro pour suivre le colis 
Je vais rappeler Apple store.
C'est que ça met de mauvaise humeur ces attentes...


----------



## ThinkDifferent! (12 Octobre 2007)

_*MBP + ipod nano RED

Date d'expédition estimée: 16 Oct, 2007.

Délai estimé de livraison : 24 Oct, 2007 - 25 Oct, 2007.*_

et aujourd'hui je lis sur macg.co que la sortie de Léopard est très probable pour le vendredi 26. Quand on est dans mon cas, comment obtenir 10.5 au meilleur prix ? Apple nous fera-t-il une fleur ?


----------



## g.robinson (12 Octobre 2007)

je suis fou ! Hier il m'annonce le 12 ou 15, et là ça devient le 16.
Et toujours pas de tracking number !


----------



## G2LOQ (12 Octobre 2007)

g.robinson a dit:


> je suis fou ! Hier il m'annonce le 12 ou 15, et là ça devient le 16.
> Et toujours pas de tracking number !



Reste calme, regarde cette image plutôt. 







Alors, c'est mieux maintenant?


----------



## g.robinson (12 Octobre 2007)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Reste calme, regarde cette image plutôt.
> 
> 
> 
> Alors, c'est mieux maintenant?



Oui t'as raison. Je suis comme un p'tit gosse à qui on aurait cacher sa tétine  :bebe:


----------



## kassk8 (12 Octobre 2007)

Pour ma part et celle d'un copain, on les a acheté à l'AE sur le stand de ICLG. 
Et on a une date le 18/10.:mouais:

Bref on stresse, on les appels religieusement une fois par jour pour savoir ou ils en sont ..

On nous a dit que nous étions les 5 ème sur 60 (vente de IT sur l'applexpo), et que leur reception était d'une 70 zaine de Ipod touch. On attends l'appel fébrilement, j'ai déposé le scooter chez le garagiste pour éviter la panne, j'ai envoyé ma copine au vert pour éviter tout histoire d'un transport d'urgence quelque part d'autre, j'ai mm discuter avec les syndicats pour que leur grève des transports ne soit pas bloquante pour les camions TNT.

En gros je me suis arrangé pour que tout ce passe bien et mon Ipod Touch m'a au final couté 8655.10 euro TTC.

Fi.

Kassk8
@+ aux puces
Ps : *je suis assez fier du caractère humoristique de mon message.*


----------



## G2LOQ (12 Octobre 2007)

g.robinson a dit:


> Oui t'as raison. Je suis comme un p'tit gosse à qui on aurait cacher sa tétine  :bebe:



Tu m'en vois ravi.  La patience est l'art d'espérer. 



kassk8 a dit:


> Pour ma part et celle d'un copain, on les a acheté à l'AE sur le stand de ICLG.
> Et on a une date le 18/10.:mouais:
> 
> Bref on stresse, on les appels religieusement une fois par jour pour savoir ou ils en sont ..
> ...



Voilà quelqu'un qui se donne les moyens de ses ambitions.


----------



## Ryuuga (12 Octobre 2007)

Aujourd'hui, en rentrant des cours, je tombe sur un gros paquet devant la porte de ma chambre... Je n'osais pas y croire, et en regardant mon portable, je vois un message disant "Ton Mac est arrivé!".

Fou de joie, je défais le paquet et découvre la bête. Les mots ne peuvent pas décrire ce que j'ai ressenti à ce moment-là. Des photos, oui. Elles arriveront sous peu, lorsque j'aurai fini mes petits aménagements.

Depuis lors, c'est le grand amour entre nous deux:love:
En ce moment il fait sa mise à jour Intel et dort calmement, j'attends qu'il se réveille pour pouvoir recommencer à être émerveillé par sa puissance et sa beauté...


----------



## Umbre (13 Octobre 2007)

Apres avoir longuement hésité ... le MBP 15' est en commande. Bon je passe par un circuit un peut différent de celui de l'apple store ( j'aime les Commités d'entreprise u.u ) mais il est commander.

Mais j'apréande ! Et s'il surchauffait trop, ci une piece était déffectueuse ? Avec mon Pc qui est mort  cette semaine ( On l'enterre cet aprem dans le jardin =D ), je ne supporterais pas de devoir renvoyer mon nouveau joujou ! Puis Internet sur ma Psp c'est bocoups moins fun u.u

@umbre.​


----------



## G2LOQ (13 Octobre 2007)

Umbre a dit:


> Apres avoir longuement hésité ... le MBP 15' est en commande. Bon je passe par un circuit un peut différent de celui de l'apple store ( j'aime les comités d'entreprise u.u ) mais il est commander.
> 
> Mais j'appréhende ! Et s'il surchauffait trop, ci une pièce était défectueuse ? Avec mon Pc qui est mort  cette semaine ( On l'enterre cet aprem dans le jardin =D ), je ne supporterais pas de devoir renvoyer mon nouveau joujou ! Puis Internet sur ma Psp c'est beaucoups moins fun u.u
> 
> @umbre.​



Tu as tapé ce message avec la PSP?


----------



## Umbre (13 Octobre 2007)

Non du travail.
Oui y'en a qui travaillent le samedi u.u


----------



## G2LOQ (13 Octobre 2007)

Umbre a dit:


> Non du travail.
> Oui y'en a qui travaillent le samedi u.u



Y en a même qui travail le dimanche et les jours fériés.  

Sinon, félicitation pour ton achat.


----------



## chacha95 (13 Octobre 2007)

Bon courage tout le monde pour l'attente ! Ma soeur a re&#231;u finalement son macbook hier. Elle en est tr&#232;s contente ! Chapeau Apple quand m&#234;me pour sa commande. Elle a command&#233; son macbook mardi et elle l'a re&#231;u vendredi !


----------



## karine.sebastien (13 Octobre 2007)

La livraison de mon iMac 24" et iPod Nano est prévu pour le 16 ...

... mais ça fait une semaine que le statut ne bouge pas  

Pas de tracking number non plus  

Rien rien !

Puis je encore espérer une livraison le 16 => dans 2 jours seulement ?

 ​


----------



## lanss07 (13 Octobre 2007)

mais pourquoi commandez vous aujourd'hui? Vous ne pouvez pas attendre un jour ou 2 ? l'annonce officielle de leopard (gage de mise à jour gratuite) va arriver d'un jour à l'autre!
Moi aussi j'attend de commander le miens...


----------



## Sonji (13 Octobre 2007)

Livraison de mon MBP 15" acheté sur l'Apple Expo prévue "aux environs" du 23.10 (il est parti aujourd'hui)... L'un des arguments de vente du gars de chez Apple, sur le stand, a été de me dire qu'il y avait de fortes chances pour que j'aie un "nouveau félin" sous le capot en le commandant à ce moment-là... Force est de constater que ce ne sera pas le cas... 

Mais y a t'il une possibilité de mise à jour gratuite dans ce cas-là (proximité entre l'achat de la machine et la date de sortie du nouvel OS) ?

Y a t'il d'autres personnes ici qui ont acheté une machine sur le stand Apple à l'AE et à qui on aurait fait le même argumentaire ?


----------



## g.robinson (14 Octobre 2007)

Sonji a dit:


> Livraison de mon MBP 15" acheté sur l'Apple Expo prévue "aux environs" du 23.10 (il est parti aujourd'hui)... L'un des arguments de vente du gars de chez Apple, sur le stand, a été de me dire qu'il y avait de fortes chances pour que j'aie un "nouveau félin" sous le capot en le commandant à ce moment-là... Force est de constater que ce ne sera pas le cas...
> 
> Mais y a t'il une possibilité de mise à jour gratuite dans ce cas-là (proximité entre l'achat de la machine et la date de sortie du nouvel OS) ?
> 
> Y a t'il d'autres personnes ici qui ont acheté une machine sur le stand Apple à l'AE et à qui on aurait fait le même argumentaire ?



On est trop goumand, on ne sait pas attendre.
Cela nous coutera 129 euros


----------



## chacha95 (14 Octobre 2007)

g.robinson a dit:


> On est trop goumand, on ne sait pas attendre.
> Cela nous coutera 129 euros


Tu es sérieux quand tu dis ça ? 

Ca serait pas cool de la part Apple de faire ce coup là...


----------



## karine.sebastien (14 Octobre 2007)

Sonji a dit:


> Livraison de mon MBP 15" acheté sur l'Apple Expo prévue "aux environs" du 23.10 (il est parti aujourd'hui)... L'un des arguments de vente du gars de chez Apple, sur le stand, a été de me dire qu'il y avait de fortes chances pour que j'aie un "nouveau félin" sous le capot en le commandant à ce moment-là... Force est de constater que ce ne sera pas le cas...
> 
> Mais y a t'il une possibilité de mise à jour gratuite dans ce cas-là (proximité entre l'achat de la machine et la date de sortie du nouvel OS) ?
> 
> Y a t'il d'autres personnes ici qui ont acheté une machine sur le stand Apple à l'AE et à qui on aurait fait le même argumentaire ?


J'ai acheté sur l'AE. Le gars (Karim) m'a dit que je n'aurai pas Léopard mais qu'étant donné la date d'achat, proche de la sortie de Léopard, on pourra télécharger un formulaire sur le site d'Apple. Tu le remplis, tu le renvois à Apple et ils t'envoient la maj Léopard. Il y aura quand même 20eur de participation aux frais (gestion, envoi, ...).

Sinon, j'attends toujours mon imac commandé sur l'AE le 29/9  . expédié. livraison prévue le 16/10 mais le statut est bloqué (In transit to the costumer) depuis 1 semaine.
Puis je encore espérer l'avoir le 16 ???


----------



## Joffrey (14 Octobre 2007)

Sonji a dit:


> Mais y a t'il une possibilité de mise à jour gratuite dans ce cas-là (proximité entre l'achat de la machine et la date de sortie du nouvel OS) ?


Franchement je ne sais pas, mais je me dis que tu pourrais avoir une mise à jour gratuite dès l'annonce officielle de la date de sortie de léopard, donc peut être le 12 ou 13 octobre. Mais avant ça, je pense que tu payeras...


----------



## lanss07 (14 Octobre 2007)

> Tu es sérieux quand tu dis ça ?
> 
> Ca serait pas cool de la part Apple de faire ce coup là...



ça fait pourtant un moment qu'on dit de ne pas commander avant des infos officielles d'apple sur le sujet. Pour la sortie de tiger, seul les personnes ayant acheté leur machine après l'annonce officielle de pré-commande sur le site d'apple, on pu avoir accès à la mise à jour "gratuite". Soit 15 jours avant environ.
Pour ceux qui l'on acheté à l'AE ne rêvez pas (à moins que la politique d'apple change). De toute façon nous serons fixé demain ou après demain. 
Moi aussi j'aurais aimé acheter à l'AE ma nouvelle machine... Ben j'attends.

Pour ceux qui ont passé commande hier ou avant hier c'est encore plus con (désolé d'être si cru....)


----------



## g.robinson (15 Octobre 2007)

Le week-end est passé. Bon, qu'en est il ?
Et bien la page pour suivre les expéditions ne marche pas ce matin. :hein:
Voilà qui nous éclaire.


----------



## JoJoS (15 Octobre 2007)

> Aujourd'hui, en rentrant des cours, je tombe sur un gros paquet devant la porte de ma chambre... Je n'osais pas y croire, et en regardant mon portable, je vois un message disant "Ton Mac est arriv&#233;!".
> 
> Fou de joie, je d&#233;fais le paquet et d&#233;couvre la b&#234;te. Les mots ne peuvent pas d&#233;crire ce que j'ai ressenti &#224; ce moment-l&#224;. Des photos, oui. Elles arriveront sous peu, lorsque j'aurai fini mes petits am&#233;nagements.
> 
> ...


Content pour toi 
Maintenant tu fais comme moi, tu d&#233;sertes ce topic !! lol



> J'ai achet&#233; sur l'AE. Le gars (Karim) m'a dit que je n'aurai pas L&#233;opard mais qu'&#233;tant donn&#233; la date d'achat, proche de la sortie de L&#233;opard, on pourra t&#233;l&#233;charger un formulaire sur le site d'Apple. Tu le remplis, tu le renvois &#224; Apple et ils t'envoient la maj L&#233;opard. Il y aura quand m&#234;me 20eur de participation aux frais (gestion, envoi, ...).
> 
> Sinon, j'attends toujours mon imac command&#233; sur l'AE le 29/9  . exp&#233;di&#233;. livraison pr&#233;vue le 16/10 mais le statut est bloqu&#233; (In transit to the costumer) depuis 1 semaine.


Pareil !!! Le gars qui me l'a vendu m'as dit la m&#234;me chose... Mais la date de sortie tarde, et je commence &#224; douter de sa parole...
En tout cas, moi j'ai command&#233; mon iMac le 29 septembre et je l'ai re&#231;u le 11 octobre.
Alors que je devais le recevoir le 15-16 octobre. 



> &#231;a fait pourtant un moment qu'on dit de ne pas commander avant des infos officielles d'apple sur le sujet. Pour la sortie de tiger, seul les personnes ayant achet&#233; leur machine apr&#232;s l'annonce officielle de pr&#233;-commande sur le site d'apple, on pu avoir acc&#232;s &#224; la mise &#224; jour "gratuite". Soit 15 jours avant environ.
> Pour ceux qui l'on achet&#233; &#224; l'AE ne r&#234;vez pas (&#224; moins que la politique d'apple change). De toute fa&#231;on nous serons fix&#233; demain ou apr&#232;s demain.
> Moi aussi j'aurais aim&#233; acheter &#224; l'AE ma nouvelle machine... Ben j'attends.


Bin j'ai eu 110&#8364; de r&#233;duction &#224; l'Apple Expo + soit disant L&#233;opard gratuit. Maintenant si je dois me le payer, je me dis qu'en tout il me coutera "que" 20&#8364;. On se r&#233;conforte comme on peut... en m&#234;me temps c'est pas si faux que &#231;a...
Car si j'avais attendu l&#233;opard, je n'aurai pas eu les 110 de r&#233;duc !


----------



## lanss07 (15 Octobre 2007)

oui dans ton cas c'est différent. Mais j'ai vu des poste de personne ayant passé commande samedi!!
alors que l'annonce devrait arriver tout à l'heure (selon mac4ever) ou demain


----------



## g.robinson (16 Octobre 2007)

ça devient bon :
16 oct. 2007 06:24 Garonor Road Hub Consignment Received At Transit Point 15 oct. 2007 23:29 Eindhoven Shipped From Originating Depot 15 oct. 2007 02:53 Arnhem Hub Consignment Passed Through Transit Point


----------



## JoJoS (16 Octobre 2007)

> J'ai acheté sur l'AE. Le gars (Karim) m'a dit que je n'aurai pas Léopard mais qu'étant donné la date d'achat, proche de la sortie de Léopard, on pourra télécharger un formulaire sur le site d'Apple. Tu le remplis, tu le renvois à Apple et ils t'envoient la maj Léopard. Il y aura quand même 20eur de participation aux frais (gestion, envoi, ...).



Je crois qu'on c'est fait avoir en beauté... 


> Si vous avez achetez, entre le 1er octobre 2007 et le 29 décembre 2007, un Mac éligible non équipé de Mac OS X Leopard, vous pourrez bénéficier de Leopard à sa sortie, au prix de 8,95 seulement.



Saleté de vendeur !!! :hein:
Bon bin il me reste plus qu'à appeler l'Apple Store pour pouvoir le négocier, sinon ca sera 130 euros...


----------



## g.robinson (16 Octobre 2007)

J'ai pas pu m'en empécher, j'ai téléphoné à TNT.
Mon Imac, que dis-je mon super Imac est à Paris.
Commandé le 2 Oct. (cool pour léo), je l'aurais demain:love::love::love::love::love:


----------



## g.robinson (17 Octobre 2007)

YAAAAARRGHHHH  :style:

Ils sont là !! Imac 20'' 2.4 et nano 4Go.
Vite je me taille du boulot, et j'ouvre 
les photos dès que j'ai minutes...


----------



## Pooley (17 Octobre 2007)

premier message depuis le nouveaux mbp... les photos suivront bientôt


----------



## xao85 (17 Octobre 2007)

Arrivé massif aujourd'hui! :rateau:


----------



## kassk8 (17 Octobre 2007)

Yes je me remets en file !!! Je l'ai trop top !!!!!!

Wouhou !! Il se synchronise tranquilement et on part en balade ! Yeah !!


----------



## Pooley (17 Octobre 2007)

on dira ce qu'on voudra mais 20go de musique plus 70 go de donnée à transferer ça pren du temps... j'repasserai plus tard...


----------



## Santiiii (18 Octobre 2007)

Commande d'un Macbook Blanc 2.16 Ghz, 2Gb RAM, 120Gb DD et d'un iPod Nano 4Gb Gris le 11 Octobre à 7h15  (Promo étudiant en Belgique, iPod remboursé)


Paiement effectué par virement le 11 Octobre, juste après  


Aucune nouvelle de la part de Apple jusqu'à hier _(à part le mail m'invitant gentiment à payer :rateau: )_ sur le Apple Store:


*Pas encore expédiée *
Délai estimé d'expédition: 22 Oct, 2007 
Délai estimé de livraison: 01 Nov, 2007 - 02 Nov, 2007 


Depuis le 11 je me connecte tous les jours, je sais pas pourquoi, peut-être que je crois aux miracles ^^ Et je regarde bêtement les détails de ma commande... Et je rêve... Haaalala mon premier Mac, mon premier portable, mon premier Macbook! :love:_ (J'aime aussi mon futur iPod hein :rose: )_


Et je dois dire que j'ai peur peur peur!!! Parce que j'ai lu plein de choses horribles qui sont arrivées aux gens livrés par TNT, et j'habite dans une rue perdue en pleine campagne dans un village tout aussi perdu... (On a quand même l'eau courante et l'électricité hein) J'ai peur qu'ils ne me trouvent pas, j'ai peur qu'ils viennent quand je serai pas à la maison (j'compte pas sortir pendant mon temps libre mais j'dois quand même montrer le bout de mon nez à l'école de temps en temps)...


Enfin, j'pète un caaaaaaaable ^^


C'est probablement l'attente!


Allez, on respiiiiiiiiiiire Santi :sleep: ON RESPIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIRE


----------



## Ryuuga (18 Octobre 2007)

Je suis de nouveau en l'attente d'un produit Apple, un peu différent cette fois-ci: il s'agit de Léopard! 

Etant donné que j'ai eu la bonne idée de commander le 2 octobre, je bénéficie de l'offre Léopard à 8.95

Plus qu'à attendre le 26 pour pouvoir sortir le fauve de sa cage...


----------



## Santiiii (18 Octobre 2007)

Ryuuga a dit:


> Je suis de nouveau en l'attente d'un produit Apple, un peu différent cette fois-ci: il s'agit de Léopard!
> 
> Etant donné que j'ai eu la bonne idée de commander le 2 octobre, je bénéficie de l'offre Léopard à 8.95
> 
> Plus qu'à attendre le 26 pour pouvoir sortir le fauve de sa cage...


 
Pour bénéficier de Léopard à 8,95  ils te demandent quoi? Le numéro de commande ou bien une référence du Macbook? (Dans ce cas comme je l'ai pas encore reçu j'devrai attendre encore avant de commander Leo)

Sur le store j'ai pas trouvé où je devais me rendre pour bénéficier de Léopard à ce prix :rose: J'vois que le lien officiel pour l'acheter à 129  moi  (J'me doute bien que je regarde pas au bon endroit mais bon...)

Merciiiii et bonne soirée.

Santi


----------



## Ryuuga (18 Octobre 2007)

On m'a demandé le numéro de référence de mon Macbook (qu'on trouve sur "A propos de ce mac..." dans le menu Pomme), ma date de commande (qu'ils peuvent confirmer puisqu'ils vérifient les infos que tu leur donnes), et diverses informations au sujet de ton achat de ta machine Mac.

Il faut donc attendre d'avoir reçu ton Macbook pour avoir les informations qui te permettront de pouvoir passer commande... Alors patience et surtout, courage!!


----------



## Santiiii (18 Octobre 2007)

:rateau: J'en peux pluuuuuuus!

Merci pour ces précieuses informations


----------



## joseph2.0 (19 Octobre 2007)

Ca y est j'ai aussi fait le grand pas en avant,commandé hier soir un mbp +ipod classic 80 Go,date d'expedition estimée 25/10,date estimée de livraison 30/10,en espérant qu'il respecte les dates c'est trop cool,sinon y t'il une chance de bénéficier de léopard?


----------



## g.robinson (19 Octobre 2007)

joseph2.0 a dit:


> Ca y est j'ai aussi fait le grand pas en avant,commandé hier soir un mbp +ipod classic 80 Go,date d'expedition estimée 25/10,date estimée de livraison 30/10,en espérant qu'il respecte les dates c'est trop cool,sinon y t'il une chance de bénéficier de léopard?



Avec cette date d'expédition, il y a de très forte chance.


----------



## arcanomancer (19 Octobre 2007)

Ca y est j'ai passé Commande (mon ADC ayant été validé) 

Donc, 
        Macbook pro 15 pouces mat finalement 
        iWork 08 
        un tout en un HP 
        une sacoche... 
Et pour léopard, le vendeur ne sachant pas, il m'a dit que s"il n'était pas directement intégré, je pourrai en bénéficier pour quelques euros.... 

Maintenant il faut etre patient


----------



## TEOX (19 Octobre 2007)

Me voilà moi aussi plongé dans l'insoutenable attente de la livraison. Mon "véritable" switch va enfin avoir lieu avec un iMac 20" 2,4 Ghz. :love:

Je dis "véritable", parce que j'ai déjà tenté l'expérience Mac il y a quelques mois avec un Macbook. Mais quelques jours seulement après mon achat, j'ai eu la chance de remporter le concours nouveaux talents d'Avid. La société m'a du coup gentillement envoyé leur suite de montage pro ... incompatible avec ce fichu chipset. 

Je me suis du coup empressé de revendre la machine (sans véritable perte grâce à la réduction étudiante). Et après de longues hésitations entre un Macbook pro et un iMac, j'ai tranché pour la station fixe ! 

Et maintenant je me mords les doigts à attendre la confirmation de ma commande suite à l'ordre de virement.


----------



## Santiiii (19 Octobre 2007)

Bonsoir à tous,

Aujourd'hu j'étais au salon de l'éducation de Namur (en Belgique) et comme il y a un stant Apple j'en ai profité pour discuter un peu.

J'ai dit au monsieur que j'avais commandé mon Macbook le 11 mais qu'il n'arriverait que le 2 novembre, et de lui même, il m 'a dit "C'est normal, il arrivera probablement avec Leopard. Ils ne peuvent pas vous l'envoyer avant le 26 avec Leopard et ils ne vous en enverront pas un sous Tiger"

J'sais pas si je dois y croire... Moi ça m'est égal parce que Tiger me plait, et Leopard ne me coûtera au plus que 8.95  donc ce n'est pas la fin du monde si je dois le payer ^^


----------



## Santiiii (19 Octobre 2007)

*CA Y EEEEEEEST IL EST PARTIIIIIIIIIIIIIII !!!!!*  

Viiiiiite viens à moi mon précieeeeeux !!! :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## Joffrey (20 Octobre 2007)

Santiiii a dit:


> *CA Y EEEEEEEST IL EST PARTIIIIIIIIIIIIIII !!!!!*
> 
> Viiiiiite viens &#224; moi mon pr&#233;cieeeeeux !!! :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh g&#233;nial pour toi!!!! vivement les photos et que tu me dises quoi


----------



## kassk8 (21 Octobre 2007)

Salut !! 

Je l'ai depuis jeudi soir. 
Mon premeir bilan : 

Quand je suis au boulot ou a la maison, il est super agr&#233;able &#224; utiliser, j'ai regarder 30' de Thank u 4 smokin sans probl&#232;me, les sous titre sont en plus super lisiB.

- Musique : ya pas &#224; dire c'est terrible de faire d&#233;filer au kilom&#232;tre les listes, les morceaux...
- Safari, ben moi je pr&#233;f&#232;re Firefox. J'ai voulu r&#233;pondre via mon IT mais le clavier plus la barre d'adresse ne me laissait qu'une seule ligne pour voir ce qui se passe en dessous c'est pas pratique ... Certain site ne peuve pas etre exploit&#233; mais bon rien de grave
- Photos, on peut zoomer dedans "&#224; l'infini" (&#231;a ne sert pas &#224; grand chose de voir du pixel en gros plan mais c'est toujours bon &#224; savoir) il suffit de poser les doigts, les &#233;carter puis de gilsser l&#233;g&#232;rement vers le haut ou le bas et ainsi de suite.
- Video ben rien de sp&#233;cial &#224; signaler, en tapant deux fois l'&#233;cran on zoom dans le film, en retapant deux fois on d&#233;zoom. Une tape on affiche les commandes une tape elles disparaissent.
- Contact on peut crer&#233; des fiches &#231;a c'est cool
- Agenda on ne peut pas cr&#233;er d'&#233;v&#232;nements

Bon &#231;a c'est vite une premi&#232;re analyse, perso j'aurai pu payer 50 euro de plus pour 30 Go de memoire au risque qu'il prenne 4 ou 5 mm de plus ..

Bon j'arret l&#224; je vais &#224; la FIAC. 

Je remercis Bill Gates pour avoir "sauv&#233;" Apple.
Je remercis S.Job pour le Ipod Touch
Je remercis ICLG pour les 20 euro de remise
Je remercis en dernier mes parents pour les doigts qu'ils m'on t fait !!

Pour vos questions j'y r&#233;pondrais avec un grand plaisir. Je pense qu'on est plusieur dans se cas !!

@+ aux puces !!


----------



## alexcls (23 Octobre 2007)

J'ai commander un MBP
						 							D&#233;lai estim&#233; d'exp&#233;dition: 26 Oct, 2007 						 						 							 								
D&#233;lai estim&#233; de livraison: 05 Nov, 2007 - 06 Nov, 2007
Sniff, je ne l'aurais pas pour la rentr&#233; qui est le 5 Nov, alors qu'apple store m'avait assurer que je l'aurais avant.


----------



## manustyle (23 Octobre 2007)

A partir de quand peut-on passer commande d'un MBP sur l'AppleStore en étant certains de le recevoir avec Leopard d'installé ?
Dois-je attendre le 26 ? ou aujourd'hui c'est bon ?


----------



## Santiiii (23 Octobre 2007)

manustyle a dit:


> A partir de quand peut-on passer commande d'un MBP sur l'AppleStore en étant certains de le recevoir avec Leopard d'installé ?
> Dois-je attendre le 26 ? ou aujourd'hui c'est bon ?


Tu attends que sur la page des caractéristiques (clique ici) des Macbook Pro ils te disent que dans les logiciels fournis il y a Leopard...

Et là tu pourras être certain!

Si tu commandes aujourd'hui, peut-être que tu le recevras avec Leopard mais ce n'est pas sûr (et dans le cas contraire de toute façon Leopard ne te coûterait que 8,95 )...


----------



## NoobSmoke (23 Octobre 2007)

manustyle a dit:


> A partir de quand peut-on passer commande d'un MBP sur l'AppleStore en étant certains de le recevoir avec Leopard d'installé ?
> Dois-je attendre le 26 ? ou aujourd'hui c'est bon ?



Si vraiment tu veux être sûr, commande le 26 ou plus tard.

mais je pense que ceux qui commande leurs macs en ce moment auront léopard sur leurs macs


----------



## Ryuuga (23 Octobre 2007)

En parlant du félin... Il devrait être expédié vendredi pour tous ceux qui ont passé commande sur l'AS pour l'offre à 9 non?

Je sens que je vais être distrait vendredi pendant l'opération à laquelle j'assiste


----------



## Joffrey (24 Octobre 2007)

NoobSmoke a dit:


> Si vraiment tu veux être sûr, commande le 26 ou plus tard.
> 
> mais je pense que ceux qui commande leurs macs en ce moment auront léopard sur leurs macs


J'espère que tu dis vrai... lol


----------



## Santiiii (25 Octobre 2007)

Mon Macbook et mon iPod Nano sont en Hollande!!!

Ils sont arrivés aujourd'hui  

Du coup, l'estimation de la date de livraison est passée du 3 novembre au ... 29 octobre!

Punaise j'vais plus savoir dormir d'ici là!

(Remarque avec tout le boulot que j'ai pour mon stage, je dormirai de toute façon pas cette nuit, et samedi c'est la nuit des publivores à Bruxelles :rateau: Donc en gros plus que DEUX dodos au lieu de QUATRE  Hihihi)


----------



## g.robinson (26 Octobre 2007)

Ryuuga a dit:


> En parlant du félin... Il devrait être expédié vendredi pour tous ceux qui ont passé commande sur l'AS pour l'offre à 9 non?
> 
> Je sens que je vais être distrait vendredi pendant l'opération à laquelle j'assiste



J'ai peur que non. Le mien n'est toujours pas expédié...  :mouais:


----------



## ThinkDifferent! (26 Octobre 2007)

g.robinson a dit:


> J'ai peur que non. Le mien n'est toujours pas expédié...  :mouais:



idem.

J'ai appellé l'APPLE STORE SERVICE CLIENT et l'interlocuteur a été plutôt vague quand à la date de réception prévue pour LEOPARD.

Pour autant il semblerait qu'il ai été expédié aujourd'hui (alors que ce n'est pas mis à jour sur la page en ligne de mon compte Apple Store) et à la question de savoir quand je le recevrait, si ce serait plutôt en début, ou plutôt en fin de semaine prochaine... il a répondu "au milieu".


----------



## KenLS (30 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour tout le monde.

J'ai utilisé la fonction rechercher mais je n'ai pas trouvé ma réponse.
J'ai commandé un mb + ipod et le suivi tnt m'indique :

30 oct. 2007 12:32 Nice Out For Delivery 
30 oct. 2007 11:53 Nice Out For Delivery 
30 oct. 2007 11:27 Nice Potential Linehaul Delay Due To Technical Problems 
30 oct. 2007 07:16 Marseille Consignment Received At Transit Point 
27 oct. 2007 01:14 Arnhem Hub Consignment Received At Transit Point 
27 oct. 2007 01:11 Arnhem Hub Consignment Passed Through Transit Point 
26 oct. 2007 23:30 Eindhoven Shipped From Originating Depot 

Ma question était de savoir si tnt livrait l'après midi et si oui ai-je une chance de l'avoir cet après-midi ( a l'impatience )

Désolé si cette question peut énerver mais j'ai besoin de réconfort dans ma dure attente.

A bientot pour les photos du switch


----------



## AeN0 (30 Octobre 2007)

KenLS a dit:


> Bonjour tout le monde.
> 
> J'ai utilisé la fonction rechercher mais je n'ai pas trouvé ma réponse.
> J'ai commandé un mb + ipod et le suivi tnt m'indique :
> ...



Oui, ils livrent jusqu'à 18h !


----------



## KenLS (30 Octobre 2007)

AeN0 a dit:


> Oui, ils livrent jusqu'à 18h !




Merci beaucoup. C'est bon la tente est monté devant la maison.


----------



## Joffrey (31 Octobre 2007)

KenLS a dit:


> Merci beaucoup. C'est bon la tente est monté devant la maison.


Bienvenu dans le forum  Et félicitation pour ton achat


----------



## alexcls (31 Octobre 2007)

je viens de recevoir la facture apple. c'est dans longtemps la livraison?


----------



## Temperance (4 Novembre 2007)

Coucou &#224; tous !

J'ai command&#233; le deux Novembre vers 16h (En France ) un MacBook, et oh stup&#233;faction, j'ai recu mon num&#233;ro de tracking le soir vers 20h, et le site d'Apple me dit qu'il a &#233;t&#233; exp&#233;di&#233; le jour m&#234;me !

Ceci dit, depuis vendredi soir, je peux voir sur le site UPS :
Statut : *Infos facturation re&#231;ues *


Il n'y aucune mise &#224; jour du tracking le week-end ?
Sinon, pourquoi ai-je le droit &#224; UPS ? Il ne part pas de Chine ?


----------



## arcanomancer (4 Novembre 2007)

J'ai moi aussi reçu la facture. Je trouve ça étrange de recevoir la facture avant la livraison du produit. Mais, c'est apparemment la méthode Apple.


----------



## TEOX (4 Novembre 2007)

Même chose pour moi, j'ai reçu la facture ...
et j'attends sagement la livraison prévue pour mardi


----------



## arcanomancer (5 Novembre 2007)

Je viens de recevoir mon MBP !! Il est super beau ! Et encore plus petit que je ne le pensais. Fantastique. J'attends qu'il se charge pour l'allumer. Et j'ai vu qu'il y a les DVD de L&#233;opard dans la boite, j'avais command&#233; le 23... voila

Oui, il est nativement &#233;quip&#233; de Tiger mais dans la boite il y a L&#233;opard donc je vais me pencher sur l'installation. Mais j'ai tellement peur de mal faire. Par contre, je me suis connect&#233; au net en quelques clics ! C'est g&#233;nial. J'ai du mal &#224; me faire aux clavier notamment pour le @ ou le !... 
C'est g&#233;nial !! Il ne fait pas un bruit le matou


----------



## Almamida (5 Novembre 2007)

Bon, ça fait plaisir de voir des happy end 
Pour ma part, commande ce matin d'un Macbook Pro sur le refurb et envoi confirmé dans la matinée.
J'ai un numéro de suivi UPS, mais il ne m'indique rien de concret si ce n'est qu'il a bien reçu les infos de facturation.
Livraison prévue le 7 novembre d'après Apple. On verra bien 

Je suis impatient :love:


----------



## liquid01 (6 Novembre 2007)

lol moi je dois attendre jusqu'au 13 pour mon mbp (commande effectu&#233; le 26 par cheque)
si seulement cela pouvait &#234;tre plus rapide ....

un l&#233;opard &#231;a court vite habituelement non ?(meme avec un ipod  et iwork sur le dos (offre etudiant))


----------



## Nounet82 (6 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour!

Moi aussi je suis dans l attente... et ca dure...

Aujourd hui mon status est passe a​prêt(s) à l'expédition 
Délai estimé d'expédition: 07 Nov, 2007 
Délai estimé de livraison: 19 Nov, 2007 - 20 Nov, 2007​

Pensez vous que j ai des chance de le recevoir avant cette date??? il me le faudrait le 16...
Sinon je l ai commande (Macbook, 2,16 Ghz, 2 G ram, 160 DD) le 27 octobre... Bon je dois dire qu entre temps, ma commande a ete rallongee car je vais beneficier de la mise a jour des Macbook (2,2 Ghz, Santa Rosa), pour le meme prix! Cool ! Le prob c est que ca dure la...

Vous en pensez quoi?​


----------



## Biskuit (6 Novembre 2007)

Moi j'ai command&#233; mon MacBook samedi et j'ai re&#231;u mon numero "80..." lundi soir, mais je le recevrai demain...  La livraison est programm&#233;e pour le 7!

UPS me dit: 
                                                                   BRUSSELS,BE                                                                                                                               06/11/2007                                                                                                                0:59
ARRIVAL SCAN                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                         EINDHOVEN, BEST, NL                                                                                                                               05/11/2007                                                                                                                23:00                                                                                                   DEPARTURE SCAN                                                                                                                                                                                                                                              
........................................................05/11/2007                                                                                                                21:50                                                                                                   EXPORT SCAN  
Et j'habite dans le nord de la france!  RRRrrr, &#231;a fait 17h qu'il est &#224; moins de 200km de chez moi!!
Vivement demain! Et courage aux autres!


----------



## Almamida (6 Novembre 2007)

Je suis content pour toi, mais moi aussi je passe par UPS et mon macbook a été envoyé lundi aussi (j'ai eu mon numéro début d'après midi) et aujourd'hui sur le site d'UPS je reste toujours bloqué à : infos facturation reçues.
Tu as eu ça ? La mise à jour se fait d'un coup ou bien de manière progressive à chaque scan ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2007)

moi je comptent commander un macbook a 1250 euros et sans modifications devrai je le commendait sur internet ou par telephone a votre avis quand sera t il la et vers quelle ils livrent en général


----------



## Biskuit (6 Novembre 2007)

Almamida a dit:


> Je suis content pour toi, mais moi aussi je passe par UPS et mon macbook a &#233;t&#233; envoy&#233; lundi aussi (j'ai eu mon num&#233;ro d&#233;but d'apr&#232;s midi) et aujourd'hui sur le site d'UPS je reste toujours bloqu&#233; &#224; : infos facturation re&#231;ues.
> Tu as eu &#231;a ? La mise &#224; jour se fait d'un coup ou bien de mani&#232;re progressive &#224; chaque scan ?



En fait, je regardais toujours sur le suivi de commande dans l'apple store, et ce soir en rentrant, j'ai regard&#233; pour la premi&#233;re fois le suivi UPS.
Infos facturation re&#231;ues, pour moi c'&#233;tait le 5.11 vers 10h, et les autres infos que j'ai eu sont celles mises plus haut: 

BRUSSELS,BE 06/11/2007 0:59
ARRIVAL SCAN EINDHOVEN, BEST, NL 05/11/2007 23:00 DEPARTURE SCAN 
.................................................. ......05/11/2007 21:50 EXPORT SCAN

Donc pr&#232;s de 12h avant qu'il y ait autre chose que les infos facturation!
Par contre, j'ai l'impression qu'il ne mette pas leur suivi &#224; jour souvent, parce que je n'ai rien d'autre depuis 0:59 et &#231;a m'etonnerais que le colis ait pass&#233; la journ&#233;e &#224; Bruxelles sans bouger, mais bon...

Tiens nous au courant!


----------



## Biskuit (6 Novembre 2007)

samy1323 a dit:


> moi je comptent commander un macbook a 1250 euros et sans modifications devrai je le commendait sur internet ou par telephone a votre avis quand sera t il la et vers quelle ils livrent en général



C'est le modéle que j'ai commandé samedi vers 17h00, il semblerait que je le reçoive demain d'après le suivi.
En sachant que les transporteurs ne travaillent pas les samedi et dimanche il me semble.

Je pense que c'est mieux par internet, car lorsque tu commande par téléphone, c'est un opérateur qui passe la commande en même temps sur l'apple store... donc autant le faire soi-même, mais bon, ce n'est que mon avis...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2007)

super merci je me lance donc demain et préviens quand tu aura recu le tiens en espérant que ce soit demain


----------



## Almamida (7 Novembre 2007)

Biskuit a dit:


> En fait, je regardais toujours sur le suivi de commande dans l'apple store, et ce soir en rentrant, j'ai regardé pour la premiére fois le suivi UPS.
> Infos facturation reçues, pour moi c'était le 5.11 vers 10h, et les autres infos que j'ai eu sont celles mises plus haut:
> 
> BRUSSELS,BE 06/11/2007 0:59
> ...


Je l'ai reçu tout à l'heure ! :love:
Le site d'UPS c'était mal mis à jour, et il est quand même arrivé dans les temps ! 
Je suis trop content, commandé et livré en 48 heures, que demander de plus . 
Il est parfait, et même s'il vient du refurb, il est neuf de chez neuf ! 
J'installe Léopard (super long !), les photos arrivent :love:

Demain, c'est le Macbook de la miss que je réceptionne (on switche pas à moitié  )


----------



## mirage28 (7 Novembre 2007)

Et bien moi j'attends mon MacBook C2D 2,2GhZ/2G/120G commandé vendredi en fin d'après-midi avec d'autres produits (housse, iPod refurb, housse iPod, ...), commande validée samedi en fin de journée. Il est indiqué que le délai estimé d'expédition est aujourd'hui mais rien à l'heure actuelle, espérons que ça bouge dans l'après-midi !

La livraison est estimée à jeudi ou vendredi prochain, l'attende est longue !!!


----------



## Nounet82 (7 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour!

Personellement voici mon statut: que signifie ce "shipment delayed"??? retardé pourquoi? Plus de 13 jours pour arriver c est pas mal non???

Shipped toCHEZMOI, CH06 Nov 2007Estimated Delivery Date19 Nov 2007 (Subject to change) Current Delivery StatusIn Transit to Customer - Shipment Delayed07 Nov 2007Signed By

MERCI !​


----------



## Nounet82 (7 Novembre 2007)

Excusez moi, comme ca c est mieux:​ 
Shipped to: CHEZMOI, CH06 Nov 2007
Estimated Delivery Date: 19 Nov 2007 (Subject to change) 
Current Delivery Status: In Transit to Customer - Shipment Delayed 07 Nov 2007
Signed By​


----------



## No Ma'am (7 Novembre 2007)

Nous sommes plusieurs dans le même cas, rassure toi. Enfin, si j'ose dire.


----------



## Nounet82 (7 Novembre 2007)

No Ma'am a dit:


> Nous sommes plusieurs dans le même cas, rassure toi. Enfin, si j'ose dire.


 

C est a dire? Aussi en attente?​


----------



## No Ma'am (7 Novembre 2007)

Vivi... Commande d'un Imac valid&#233;e le 24/10, statut _shipment delayed _depuis quelques jours, et depuis... l'attente, sans que je sache o&#249; se trouve l'ordi.


----------



## Nounet82 (7 Novembre 2007)

Voilà, perso j ai appelé l apple store:

Il se peut qu on soit tous ds le meme cas: la dame de l apple store m adit que mon macbook est maintenant en asie (toujours), il ne peut pas partir car le chargement est trop lourd. Un partie reste donc a quai... et malheureusement j en suis...

Donc voila, il se peut que nous soyons bcp ds ce cas la.

Sinon elle m a dit que mon status ne devrait pas changer avnt le debut de semaine prochaine... cool...
​


----------



## No Ma'am (7 Novembre 2007)

Bordel...


----------



## mirage28 (7 Novembre 2007)

mirage28 a dit:


> Et bien moi j'attends mon MacBook C2D 2,2GhZ/2G/120G command&#233; vendredi en fin d'apr&#232;s-midi avec d'autres produits (housse, iPod refurb, housse iPod, ...), commande valid&#233;e samedi en fin de journ&#233;e. Il est indiqu&#233; que le d&#233;lai estim&#233; d'exp&#233;dition est aujourd'hui mais rien &#224; l'heure actuelle, esp&#233;rons que &#231;a bouge dans l'apr&#232;s-midi !
> 
> La livraison est estim&#233;e &#224; jeudi ou vendredi prochain, l'attende est longue !!!


Bon bah l'attente va finalement &#234;tre &#233;norme ! Le statut de ma commande vient de changer, l'exp&#233;dition est pr&#233;vue dans 15 jours (le 21 novembre) pour une r&#233;ception dans 3 semaines ! Put***, je suis vert !


----------



## liquid01 (8 Novembre 2007)

pour ma part je viens de passer en transport tnt livraison prevu le 12... allez tnt on se depeche ...


----------



## uzumaki-naruto (8 Novembre 2007)

Nouveau MAC USER, ça fait tout bizarre 

08 nov. 2007     16:49     Marseille     Delivered 
...                
05 nov. 2007     14:30     Shanghai     Consignment Picked Up 


Enfin, j'ai reçu mon Macbook (le dernier sorti). Peu utilisé aujourd'hui car journée de travail très chargée et je pourrais peu l'utiliser ce soir mais quelle merveille. Vivement ce week end que je puisse un minimum l'utiliser.
Et comme je viens de PC et de Windaube, j'ai BEAUCOUP de choses à voir...


----------



## Guirec (9 Novembre 2007)

Bonsoir ! Pour ma part j'ai fait la commande le 30 octobre d'un iMac 24" et d'un nano.                     

Tous les jours je suis le suivi d'expédition et aujourd'hui mon suivi d'expédition a changé !

le 9 novembre, la date de livraison estimée a été modifiée... Mais celle-ci dit le 8 novembre, c'est à dire hier. Etrange d'annoncer que l'on va livrer pour hier ^^

J'ai dorénavant un "Carrier Tracking Number" mais je ne sais quel transporteur est en charge de mon colis. En effet, pour "Assigned Carrier" j'ai :



> NL DISTRIBUTION CENTER


A cela je comprends leur entrepôt en hollande. Etrange aussi de m'indiquer un entrepôt en tant que transporteur.

Avez vous été dans le même cas ? Puis-je m'attendre à une livraison très très proche (demain ? ^^) ou je me fais de faux espoirs ?


----------



## Guirec (14 Novembre 2007)

Petit retour vis à vis de mon message au dessus qui n'a pas trouvé réponse.

Je ne sais toujours pas pourquoi il y a eu ce "bug". Après coup j'ai su que le 9 novembre était en fait la date à laquelle TNT a pris en charge les colis... Aucune idée du pourquoi il a fallu attendre le 12 novembre pour voir s'afficher TNT en transporteur ainsi que le numéro de BL (qui permet de suivre le colis sur le site de TNT de manière précise)

En tous cas la livraison a eu lieu dans les temps ! Personne n'était là lorsque TNT est passé (à 10 min près) mais un petit mot signalait le passage avec un numéro a contacter.

Donc si vous rencontrez le même cas que moi, pas d'inquiétude mais ne vous attendez pas à un raccourcissement du délais de livraison ^^


----------



## karine.sebastien (5 Janvier 2008)

Personnellement, mon colis est resté au statut "prêt à l'expédition" jusqu'à la fin. Je n'ai jamais eu le tracking number pour pouvoir suivre le colis via le site du transporteur.
Et pourtant un jour avant la date de livraison prévue, le colis était livré !

courage ! patience !


----------



## yulbrinner (5 Janvier 2008)

Courage les enfants  le jeu en vaut la chandelle !


----------



## GrInGoo (16 Janvier 2008)

Après l'annonce décevante des macbook air, je me suis décidé et j'ai commandé un MacBook noir, d'origine .
Je l'ai commandé il y  a deux heures, et j'ai toujours pas eu le mail de confirmation de commande .

Wait and see


----------



## alssnmar (16 Janvier 2008)

A mon tour :rateau:

Pciste depuis euuh ... Bah depuis toujours en fait, je me lance dans l'univers mac.
Stagiaire en graphisme (spé webdesign), j'ai attendu d'avoir la somme nécessaire pour faire les choses dans les règles. 
Je bosse chez moi sur un Asus A6va, très bon portable mais qui commence à prendre de l'age, pas d'écran externe, donc je m'écorche les yeux sur mon 15 pouces brillant (donc la dalle glossy de l'imac, même pas peur). 
Jamais touché à un mac de ma vie. Mais pour le contrat que je vise, je vais devoir m'y mettre (univers mac chez eux). Donc allons y gaiement ...

Alors après avoir attendu ce fameux 15 janvier, il n'y'a plus rien qui m'empèche de me jeter à l'eau mantenant. So ... here we go ... :bebe:

C'est parti pour un Imac 24'  2,8ghz 1go 320go. A l'arrivée je doperais la ram à 4go, et puis j'espère faire un bon bout de chemin avec lui. 
Mais en attendant, je vais aller fouiller pour trouver un bureau qui puisse l'accueilir ce gros bébé.


----------



## anneee (16 Janvier 2008)

alssnmar a dit:


> C'est parti pour un Imac 24'  2,8ghz 1go 320go. A l'arrivée je doperais la ram à 4go, et puis j'espère faire un bon bout de chemin avec lui.
> Mais en attendant, je vais aller fouiller pour trouver un bureau qui puisse l'accueilir ce gros bébé.



félicitations, pour un switch, tu n'as pas lésiné 

mais gaffe au bureau, il s'agirait pas de faire de faute de goût pour accueillir une si belle machine


----------



## ezebius (17 Janvier 2008)

Salut tout le monde!

Alors es ce que des personnes connaissent les délais de réceptions des logiciels? pour ma part j'ai commandé Logic Studio 8 hier sur le store, j'ai eu la prise en compte de la commande dans l'heure et ce matin, l'avis d'expédition, sauf qu'il me prévoit l'arriver du colis pour le 22 Janvier, je l'aurai bien reçu aujourd'hui quoi xD !

Sinon le store me dit que mon livreur est UPS, il me donne d'ailleurs un numéro commençant par "80", mais cela ne marche pas sur leur site...

Voilà je me joins ainsi à tous ceux qui deviennent mortellement impatient à partir du moment où la commande est passé! ...C'est dingue sa fait depuis 6 mois que j'économise pour "cte" logiciel sans être vraiment pressé, pourtant là j'écume tout les sites qui en parle  ou parlant du délai de livraison. C'est incroyable ce genre de comportement humain, vive la société de consommation quoi


----------



## NightWalker (17 Janvier 2008)

Patient... ta commande vient juste d'être validée. Il faut maintenant que UPS vient chercher ta commande du dépôt Apple...


----------



## ezebius (17 Janvier 2008)

hehe je pensais que recevoir l'avis d'expédition voulais dire que le colis était dans le camion. Dommage, j'ai plus qu'à attendre


----------



## alssnmar (17 Janvier 2008)

anneee a dit:


> félicitations, pour un switch, tu n'as pas lésiné
> 
> mais gaffe au bureau, il s'agirait pas de faire de faute de goût pour accueillir une si belle machine



C'est bien çà mon problème. Le bureau est plus dur à choisir pour moi que la machine. :rateau:
On va se pencher sur la question ce week end.


----------



## GrInGoo (17 Janvier 2008)

Bon en faites ma commande n'avait pas été prise, j'avais atteint le plafond de la carte .
J'ai donc annulé la commande et j'en ai fait une nouvelle.

j'ai envoyé le virement cette aprem, j'attend le mail de confirmation qu'ils ont bien eu le paiement .


----------



## ezebius (17 Janvier 2008)

Moi, l'estimation de la réception du colis passe de 22/01 à 18/01 donc demain, c'est niquel je l'ai commander hier à minuit, je le reçoit demain à midi! Allez prions pour que UPS assure


----------



## GrInGoo (18 Janvier 2008)

Moi j'ai toujours pas eu la confirmation de paiement . En même temps un virement, c'est lent ...


----------



## alssnmar (18 Janvier 2008)

Moi j'ai pas eu de mail de confirmation (commande le 16). :rateau: Mais apparement elle a bien été prise en compte. 



> *Pas encore expédiée*
> Délai estimé d'expédition: 21 Jan, 2008 - 23 Jan, 2008
> Délai estimé de livraison: 24 Jan, 2008 - 29 Jan, 2008



Dure l'attente, dure ..


----------



## ezebius (18 Janvier 2008)

J'ai reçu logic studio 8 ce midi! Et c'est dingue apple soigne jusqu'au disign interne de ses boites, car c'est vraiment beau, j'entend par la agréable à regarder, du coup j'ai buggé 10 minutes a comtempler les 2000 pages de manuels et autres ! 

...


...


...


reste plus qu'a l'installer il parait qu'il y en a pour trois heures:rateau:


----------



## quetzal (18 Janvier 2008)

Moi, j'attends les mises à jour des iMac et MacBookPro. C'est d'autant plus long qu'il n'y a pas de visibilité sur quand seront les prochains modèles.


----------



## gauthier13 (18 Janvier 2008)

Tu peux encore attendre longtemps me semble-t-il, personne ou presque ne sait quand seront faites les mises à jour ! tu peux encore attendre 6-8 mois comme ça pourrais être la semaine prochaine !!!


----------



## quetzal (18 Janvier 2008)

gauthier13 a dit:


> Tu peux encore attendre longtemps me semble-t-il, personne ou presque ne sait quand seront faites les mises à jour ! tu peux encore attendre 6-8 mois comme ça pourrais être la semaine prochaine !!!



Je sais, c'est bien le problème. Enfin, je ne pense pas malheureusement que ce soit pour la semaine prochaine.  En attendant les mises à jour, je vais peut-être convertir mon MacBook en ordinateur de bureau avec un écran externe.


----------



## alssnmar (18 Janvier 2008)

Moi aussi j'ai beaucoup hésité .. J'ai d'abords attendu la MacWorld, puis comme c'est silence radio du côté des mises à jour, je me suis décidée à passer commande.
Pourquoi ? Parce que les configurations actuelles me permettent de faire ce que je veux et répondent parfaitement à mes besoins. Alors pourquoi aller chercher plus loin ?
Dans la course aux derniers modèles, personne ne sortira gagnant, tout évolue tellement vite. 

Ce soir ma commande est passée au status de "Prêt à l'expédition" et je m'en réjoui. J'espère que la semaine prochaine je pourrais commencer à bosser sur une machine performante, qu'elle soit dépassée ou non. 


PS: Toujours pas de bureau, bon demain je fais les soldes.


----------



## GrInGoo (19 Janvier 2008)

Tu as pris quel modèle ? Moi le virement n'a toujours pas été pris en compte ... J'aurai du attendre et faire un payement par carte bleu .


----------



## alssnmar (19 Janvier 2008)

Imac 24". Il a ete expédié ce matin. Pour info je suis étudiante et j'ai un compte bagoo a la banque postale avec une carte visa. Pas cher et on a droit a 3000 euros de débit par mois. Mais par contre je n'ai pas reçu mon mail de conformation de ma commande. Je suis soulagée de voir qu'elle est bien partie. Maintenant vive l'attente 

Pardon pour les fautes de frappe. Je suis sur mon touch et le correcteur automatique fait un peu n'importe quoi parfois !


----------



## NightWalker (20 Janvier 2008)

alssnmar a dit:


> Pardon pour les fautes de frappe. Je suis sur mon touch et le correcteur automatique fait un peu n'importe quoi parfois !



frimeur...


----------



## gauthier13 (20 Janvier 2008)

Je devais normalement le commander sur l'Apple store éducation mais 5 jours avant l'expédition c'était trop long à attendre donc j'ai été le prendre dans n Apple premium et je l'ai eu immédiatement, quel bonheur !!!    

P.S. : Photos du switch soon !


----------



## alssnmar (20 Janvier 2008)

Non la frime j'aime pas çà  Le correcteur automatique sur le touch non plus. :rateau: 

Et accessoirement, je suis une fille.. :love:


Bon alors pour mon colis:

19 janv. 2008 20:20 Shanghai Shipped From Originating Depot 19 janv. 2008 20:15 Shanghai Consignment Received At Transit Point 

Ils travaillent le dimanche les chinois ?


----------



## NightWalker (20 Janvier 2008)

alssnmar a dit:


> Non la frime j'aime pas çà  Le correcteur automatique sur le touch non plus. :rateau:



c'était juste une boutade par ce dimanche de beau temps



alssnmar a dit:


> Et accessoirement, je suis une fille.. :love:




... et accessoirement ça permet aussi de savoir si tu es une fille   


_oui je sais je sais... mais amies me disent souvent que je suis fourbe _


----------



## GrInGoo (20 Janvier 2008)

NightWalker a dit:


> ... et accessoirement ça permet aussi de savoir si tu es une fille



Dragueur...


----------



## alssnmar (21 Janvier 2008)

21 janv. 2008 22:29 Arnhem Hub Consignment Received At Transit Point 21 janv. 2008 22:27 Arnhem Hub Consignment Passed Through Transit Point 

C'est duuuuur cette attente ! :rateau:



Par contre je n'ai rien contre les drageurs, tant que celà reste bon-enfant ..


----------



## nobrain90 (22 Janvier 2008)

Voilà je suis dans le même cas que tout le monde ou presque ici j'attend...

mon Imac 20" 2,4ghz 2G de ram c'est mon premier mac après des années de pc...

au niveau du tracking ca donne ca 

20 janv. 2008 12:46 Amsterdam Consignment Received At Transit Point 17 janv. 2008 21:51 Shanghai Shipped From Originating Depot 17 janv. 2008 21:31 Shanghai Consignment Received At Transit Point 

Je sais pas ce qu il fout à amsterdam (fume peut etre des pétards ) mais bon TNT bof bof au nieavu mise à jour


livraison prévue 22 ou 23 janvier !! j'ai passé la commande le 12 

je n'ose pas sortir de chez moi de peur de rater le livreur


----------



## alssnmar (22 Janvier 2008)

22 janv. 2008 09:05 Lille Import Received 
Youhouuuuuuuuu :modo:

Bon bah sans doute pour cet après midi ou demain.  Par contre j'ai pas de bureau .. :rateau:


----------



## nobrain90 (22 Janvier 2008)

alssnmar a dit:


> 22 janv. 2008 09:05 Lille Import Received
> Youhouuuuuuuuu :modo:
> 
> Bon bah sans doute pour cet après midi ou demain.  Par contre j'ai pas de bureau .. :rateau:




je suis jaloux la 
il est parti apres le mien ....

tu fais comment pour avoir e tracking? 
avec ape code ca marche pas  pour moi...

je viens d'appeler le service client 

réponse vous l'aurez vendredi ou lundi (trop bien je pars dimanche pour 6 mois à l'étranger!!)
la date de récéption prévue est le 22 ou le 23 janvier grrrrrr


----------



## alssnmar (22 Janvier 2008)

Si çà peut te rassurer, la date prévue pour moi était du 24 au 29 janvier. Et le 22 il est là. Et oui il est bien arrivé ce midi.

Mon Dieux que c'est beau .. et grand :love:  J'avais vu que le modèle 20' et là le 24 .. Yahouuu ! Bon faut aussi dire que je boss(ais)e sur mon portable, un 15" ... 
Bon je tatone hein, comme par exemple la recherche du point d'exclamation ou encore le clic droit qui me manque cruellement (mais je vais vite m'y faire ) . :rateau:  On oublie pas 10 ans de PC comme çà, mais je suis agréablement surprise, c'est tellement plus intuitif la prise en main sur Mac.  

Je vous ferais des photos dès qu'il aura son bureau. Là sur la table du salon c'est pas l'idéal. 

Me voilà pommélisée  


@nobrain: Pour suivre mon colis je suis allée directement sur le site de tnt. "Suivre un colis, reference interne". Il n'ya qu'en passant pas là que çà marchait. Le numéro de tracking (pas celui commencant par 80) se trouve sur le site d'apple.


----------



## GrInGoo (22 Janvier 2008)

alssnmar a dit:


> Si çà peut te rassurer, la date prévue pour moi était du 24 au 29 janvier. Et le 22 il est là. Et oui il est bien arrivé ce midi.
> 
> Mon Dieux que c'est beau .. et grand :love:  J'avais vu que le modèle 20' et là le 24 .. Yahouuu ! Bon faut aussi dire que je boss(ais)e sur mon portable, un 15" ...
> Bon je tatone hein, comme par exemple la recherche du point d'exclamation ou encore le clic droit qui me manque cruellement (mais je vais vite m'y faire ) . :rateau:  On oublie pas 10 ans de PC comme çà, mais je suis agréablement surprise, c'est tellement plus intuitif la prise en main sur Mac.
> ...



Félicitations, on attend les photos de ton switch 

Moi je galérer à suivre mon colis, jusqu'a ce que je me rende compte, que l'envoi ne se fait pas par TNT, mais UPS !!!


----------



## abou75 (22 Janvier 2008)

Salut tout le monde,

Moi aussi j'attends mon mac book pro de 17 pouces. Comment fait-on pour savoir qui nous livre ? car le tracking sur apecode ne fonctionne pas pour moi aussi.

Merci.


----------



## GrInGoo (22 Janvier 2008)

Si il ne fonctionne pas sur apecode, c'est que tu dois être dans le même cas que moi, UPS te livre . 

regarde tout en bas dans ton suivis d'éxpédition sur l'apple store, il précise le transporteur .


----------



## pomme85 (22 Janvier 2008)

alssnmar a dit:


> Bon je tatone hein, comme par exemple la recherche du point d'exclamation ou encore le clic droit qui me manque cruellement (mais je vais vite m'y faire ) .



Le clic droit est à activer dans les préférences systèmes


----------



## nobrain90 (22 Janvier 2008)

alssnmar a dit:


> Si çà peut te rassurer, la date prévue pour moi était du 24 au 29 janvier. Et le 22 il est là. Et oui il est bien arrivé ce midi.
> 
> Mon Dieux que c'est beau .. et grand :love:  J'avais vu que le modèle 20' et là le 24 .. Yahouuu ! Bon faut aussi dire que je boss(ais)e sur mon portable, un 15" ...
> Bon je tatone hein, comme par exemple la recherche du point d'exclamation ou encore le clic droit qui me manque cruellement (mais je vais vite m'y faire ) . :rateau:  On oublie pas 10 ans de PC comme çà, mais je suis agréablement surprise, c'est tellement plus intuitif la prise en main sur Mac.
> ...




tu en as de la chance reste demain comme date prévue pour le mien...grrrrrrrrrr
cool pour ton switch


----------



## quetzal (23 Janvier 2008)

Moi, j'attends toujours la mise à jour des iMac... Trop dur.


----------



## GrInGoo (23 Janvier 2008)

Et une fois l'iMAc sortit, tu attendra la machine suivante ?
Si tu en as besoin fais toi plaisir, ils sont très bien .

J'espere qu'UPS va me livrer le macBook avant 11h, parce qu'après, il y a plus personne à la maison ...


----------



## MrSoul (24 Janvier 2008)

Je ne sais pas vous, mais moi, l'attente me fossilise !
J'arrive pas à me bouger, un peu comme un gamin à l'école une semaine avant Noël...

Grrr, j'espère qu'il n'y aura pas de retard.


----------



## HmJ (24 Janvier 2008)

Dimanche j'ai achete mon Mac Pro. J'avais le choix entre le gros modele avec grosse carte graphique, cinq semaines d'attente. Ou le gros modele avec carte graphique plus raisonnable, dispo sous deux jours. Lequel crois-tu que j'ai pris ? 

Bon courage, je sais que c'est penible d'attendre...


----------



## nobrain90 (24 Janvier 2008)

voilà il est arrivé hier !


magnifique bon il va falloir un certain temps d'adaptation 
mais c'est génial reste a installer ce satané modem USB ....

et se familiariser avec les appli!


----------



## HmJ (24 Janvier 2008)

nobrain90 a dit:


> voilà il est arrivé hier !
> 
> 
> magnifique bon il va falloir un certain temps d'adaptation
> ...



Bravo ! Envoie-nous donc quelques photos, c'est la tradition


----------



## quetzal (24 Janvier 2008)

Toujours dans l'attente de nouveaux modèles iMac. Il y a des moments où je regarde presque tous les jours MacRumors. La mise à jour la plus vraisemblable dans l'immédiat me parait être celle du processeur quand les Penryn pour portables sortiront.


----------



## HmJ (24 Janvier 2008)

quetzal a dit:


> Toujours dans l'attente de nouveaux modèles iMac. Il y a des moments où je regarde presque tous les jours MacRumors. La mise à jour la plus vraisemblable dans l'immédiat me parait être celle du processeur quand les Penryn pour portables sortiront.



Je connais ce cas pathologique  Dur de dire quand ca se fera, parce que les Penryn, il va encore en debarquer d'ici juin. Au vu des evenements economiques, Apple essaie peut-etre d'attendre un moment plus favorable pour ses annonces, sinon ca passe a la trappe.


----------



## acidburn441 (24 Janvier 2008)

Bonsoir, 
Bon, je me sens seul dans l'attente de mon MB, alors je flood dans ce post résérvé a l'attente, cruelle, certes mais qui augmente indiscutablement le plaisir lorsque l'on rentre du bahut ( ou du taff ) et que l'on découvre que maman ( ou chérie ^^ ) à reçu le beau livreur de chez UPS ( lui on s'en fous ) mais surtout qu'il à déposé pour nous, grands gamins qui en révions depuis 4 jours ( dans mon cas ) le colis tant éspéré !

Bon, je divague je divague, mais j'en ai marre d'attendre :rateau:

Ciao !

AciDBuRn


----------



## NED (25 Janvier 2008)

Moi je suis toujours un peu déçu quand j'attends un truc qui vient de l'Apple store. y'a toujours 2,3 jours en plus....arf!
Du coup pour pas être frustré et si j'ai le temps d'y aller je vais directement chez ICLG chercher les machines.


----------



## HmJ (25 Janvier 2008)

acidburn441 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> Bon, je me sens seul dans l'attente de mon MB, alors je flood dans ce post résérvé a l'attente, cruelle, certes mais qui augmente indiscutablement le plaisir lorsque l'on rentre du bahut ( ou du taff ) et que l'on découvre que maman ( ou chérie ^^ ) à reçu le beau livreur de chez UPS ( lui on s'en fous ) mais surtout qu'il à déposé pour nous, grands gamins qui en révions depuis 4 jours ( dans mon cas ) le colis tant éspéré !
> 
> Bon, je divague je divague, mais j'en ai marre d'attendre :rateau:
> ...



N'oubliez quand meme pas de poster vos photos quand vosu recevez (enfin) vos bebes. C'est plus rigolo !


----------



## patabule (28 Janvier 2008)

A MON TOUR
de me râper les ongles en attendant !!!
Un vrai castor je fais!

Macbook 2.2  dd 120Go + imprimante de la promo + housse + applecare commandés ce matin
prévu pour le 07 février...

4Go kingston commandé en parallèle

je me meurs déjà !!!

Bon courage à vous


----------



## acidburn441 (28 Janvier 2008)

Bonsoir, photos postées ici : 

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=203584

Bonne soirée !


----------



## HmJ (28 Janvier 2008)

acidburn441 a dit:


> Bonsoir, photos postées ici :
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=203584
> 
> Bonne soirée !



Bravo


----------



## chtimanu51 (1 Février 2008)

bonjour à tous, je me joins à vous car je viens de commander mon premier mac un jolie macbook pro, j'espère que l'attente sera pas trop longue^^ mais rien que d'y penser c'est pire^^


----------



## HmJ (1 Février 2008)

chtimanu51 a dit:


> bonjour à tous, je me joins à vous car je viens de commander mon premier mac un jolie macbook pro, j'espère que l'attente sera pas trop longue^^ mais rien que d'y penser c'est pire^^



Bravo  N'oublie pas de creer un fil et poser des photos, c'est la tradition ici :love:


----------



## desty_nova (1 Février 2008)

Je donne mon chèque à la personne qui doit commander le mac pro pour moi aujourd'hui, et je sens que l'attente va être très très longue. Je commande aussi la ram en parallèle mais je crois qu'elle va arriver bien avant :rateau: .


----------



## HmJ (1 Février 2008)

desty_nova a dit:


> Je donne mon chèque à la personne qui doit commander le mac pro pour moi aujourd'hui, et je sens que l'attente va être très très longue. Je commande aussi la ram en parallèle mais je crois qu'elle va arriver bien avant :rateau: .



Tu commandes ou, quelle quantite ?


----------



## desty_nova (1 Février 2008)

Je vais prendre 8go chez OWC, je veux être tranquille pour un bout de temps.


----------



## HmJ (1 Février 2008)

desty_nova a dit:


> Je vais prendre 8go chez OWC, je veux être tranquille pour un bout de temps.



4 barrettes de 2 Go ? Note que tu peux aussi prendre 2 barrettes de 1 Go maintenant, et plus tard en reprendre 4 pour un total de 8 Go. Selon barfeats en effet, mieux vaut maximiser le nombre de barrettes : 4 barrettes permettent le dual channel, mais avec 8 les performances augmentent encore un peu


----------



## desty_nova (1 Février 2008)

Ben plus tard je compte encore prendre 4 barrettes de 2 go xD


----------



## HmJ (1 Février 2008)

desty_nova a dit:


> Ben plus tard je compte encore prendre 4 barrettes de 2 go xD



C'est bon, t'as tout compris


----------



## Maximouse (1 Février 2008)

desty_nova a dit:


> Je vais prendre 8go chez OWC, je veux être tranquille pour un bout de temps.


 
Actuellement les barrettes de 2 go chez OWC sont indiquée "pending", il faut patienter un peu.


----------



## Maximouse (1 Février 2008)

desty_nova a dit:


> Je donne mon chèque à la personne qui doit commander le mac pro pour moi aujourd'hui, et je sens que l'attente va être très très longue. Je commande aussi la ram en parallèle mais je crois qu'elle va arriver bien avant :rateau: .


 
J'ai commandé mon mac Pro 2,8ghz quad 8800 GT le 28/01 et le délai de livraison est prévu pour le 26/02 
Ma commande date que de 4 jours et ma patience est déjà fortement mise à contribution 
Plus que 25 jours...ARGHHH


----------



## GrInGoo (1 Février 2008)

Maximouse a dit:


> J'ai commandé mon mac Pro 2,8ghz quad 8800 GT le 28/01 et le délai de livraison est prévu pour le 26/02
> Ma commande date que de 4 jours et ma patience est déjà fortement mise à contribution
> Plus que 25 jours...ARGHHH



Ah c'est ca prendre l'option 8800GT, ùmais bon le jeu en vaux la chandelle . Courage !! Prépare déjà sa futur maison .


----------



## Maximouse (1 Février 2008)

GrInGoo a dit:


> Ah c'est ca prendre l'option 8800GT, ùmais bon le jeu en vaux la chandelle . Courage !! Prépare déjà sa futur maison .


 
Merci, sa chambre est en préparation


----------



## HmJ (1 Février 2008)

Maximouse a dit:


> Actuellement les barrettes de 2 go chez OWC sont indiquée "pending", il faut patienter un peu.



Exact, c'est passe de 1 jour a pending, et comme par hasard mes barrettes ne sont pas encore parties


----------



## quetzal (2 Février 2008)

J'ai été cherché mes barrettes de mémoire chez MacWay, et maintenant je dois attendre d'avoir le temps de les monter sur mon MacBook.


----------



## HmJ (2 Février 2008)

HmJ a dit:


> Exact, c'est passe de 1 jour a pending, et comme par hasard mes barrettes ne sont pas encore parties



Je suis mauvaise langue : les barrettes sont parties, il a juste fallu a la boite s'assurer que ma carte Visa n'etait pas usurpee


----------



## prasath (3 Février 2008)

C'est vraiment une torture d'attendre encore deux semaines pour recevoir mon Mac Pro et surtout pour passer enfin d'un écran 17" wide actuel au 30 pouce d'apple!! J'imagine déjà le changement de confort et c'est encore plus dur d'attendre!!!!

Je suis tellement impatient que le jour où j'avais passé la commande, j'ai failli acheter le imac 24" au lieu du Mac Pro pour ne pas avoir à attendre...

N'empêche, 3 semaines c'est abusé  !


----------



## HmJ (3 Février 2008)

prasath a dit:


> C'est vraiment une torture d'attendre encore deux semaines pour recevoir mon Mac Pro et surtout pour passer enfin d'un écran 17" wide actuel au 30 pouce d'apple!! J'imagine déjà le changement de confort et c'est encore plus dur d'attendre!!!!
> 
> Je suis tellement impatient que le jour où j'avais passé la commande, j'ai failli acheter le imac 24" au lieu du Mac Pro pour ne pas avoir à attendre...
> 
> N'empêche, 3 semaines c'est abusé  !



T'as pris le 30" ??!?? Sinon, pour le Mac Pro, t'avais qu'a faire comme moi et prendre la config standard  Toujours le temps d'ameliorer ca plus tard...


----------



## prasath (4 Février 2008)

HmJ a dit:


> T'as pris le 30" ??!?? Sinon, pour le Mac Pro, t'avais qu'a faire comme moi et prendre la config standard  Toujours le temps d'ameliorer ca plus tard...


 
Oui un 30" et une sonde Eye-One. Pour la config, j'avais besoin de changer pas mal de choses (DD, Carte Graphique, Ram, airPort, OEM vista), il me semble que c'est moins cher de les acheter en natif avec la config plutôt qu'en pièce séparée, non? Sans compter les pièces en double.

Tant pis, j'attends...j'attends mais difficile de ne pas y penser.:rateau:


----------



## HmJ (4 Février 2008)

prasath a dit:


> Oui un 30" et une sonde Eye-One. Pour la config, j'avais besoin de changer pas mal de choses (DD, Carte Graphique, Ram, airPort, OEM vista), il me semble que c'est moins cher de les acheter en natif avec la config plutôt qu'en pièce séparée, non? Sans compter les pièces en double.
> 
> Tant pis, j'attends...j'attends mais difficile de ne pas y penser.:rateau:



Salut. Avec une telle config, je suppose que tu en as besoin pour ton boulot et que tu vas vite les rentabiliser. En ce cas, la garantie pour le package complet est plus interessante. Mais pour ce qui est du prix, Apple pratique malheureusement une politique tres conservatrice, et ses prix sur la RAM et les DD notamment sont bien plus importants que ceux de revendeurs specialises. Mais attention, la encore : bidouiller, c'est sympa, mais quand il faut etre operationnel des le premier jour, mieux vaut garder des garanties.

Pour la carte video, j'expliquais dans mon poste que l'achat de la 8800 GT seule me serait revenu au meme prix que mon ATI actuelle plus une 8800 GT plus tard, pour une sombre histoire de carte de fidelite. Mais revendre son materiel sur eBay ou les PA de MacGe n'est pas ininteressant


----------



## prasath (4 Février 2008)

HmJ a dit:


> Salut. Avec une telle config, je suppose que tu en as besoin pour ton boulot et que tu vas vite les rentabiliser. En ce cas, la garantie pour le package complet est plus interessante. Mais pour ce qui est du prix, Apple pratique malheureusement une politique tres conservatrice, et ses prix sur la RAM et les DD notamment sont bien plus importants que ceux de revendeurs specialises. Mais attention, la encore : bidouiller, c'est sympa, mais quand il faut etre operationnel des le premier jour, mieux vaut garder des garanties.


 
Oui pour le boulot mais paradoxalement ça arrive au moment où je n'ai plus de boulot. Mais partons du principe que c'est un investissement. Un outil de travail finit toujours par être rentabilisé à plus ou moins long terme et ce n'est donc jamais une perte d'argent à proprement parlé. D'ailleurs j'espère pouvoir un jour m'acheter un autre 30" mais Eizo cette fois-ci pour le mettre en série. Quand on a goûté aux bi-ecran, on ne peut plus s'en passer (tu dois savoir  ). En attendant je me contente d'un CRT supplémentaire qui me garanti une certaine qualité de couleur. 



HmJ a dit:


> Pour la carte video, j'expliquais dans mon poste que l'achat de la 8800 GT seule me serait revenu au meme prix que mon ATI actuelle plus une 8800 GT plus tard, pour une sombre histoire de carte de fidelite. Mais revendre son materiel sur eBay ou les PA de MacGe n'est pas ininteressant


 
T'es un V.I.P c'est pour ça  
Moi je préférais quand même investir tout de suite dans la 8800 GT. Mes 4Go de RAM supplémentaires n'ont pas été achetés chez apple mais chez le revendeur avec un bon rapport qualité/prix. Donc ça vaut le coup que je rachète deux autres barrettes identiques et que je vende les 2X1 go natives.

Par contre je me posais une question sur la garantie: Si j'installais moi-même plus tard une carte Raid tout en rajoutant un DD 15000 tpm, je fais sauté la garantie du fait que j'ai bidouillé la config précédente?


----------



## HmJ (4 Février 2008)

prasath a dit:


> Oui pour le boulot mais paradoxalement ça arrive au moment où je n'ai plus de boulot. Mais partons du principe que c'est un investissement. Un outil de travail finit toujours par être rentabilisé à plus ou moins long terme et ce n'est donc jamais une perte d'argent à proprement parlé. D'ailleurs j'espère pouvoir un jour m'acheter un autre 30" mais Eizo cette fois-ci pour le mettre en série. Quand on a goûté aux bi-ecran, on ne peut plus s'en passer (tu dois savoir  ). En attendant je me contente d'un CRT supplémentaire qui me garanti une certaine qualité de couleur.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu sais, la rentabilite, ca depend vraiment de ce qu'on en fait  Effectivement, excellent choix que les Eizo, j'ai un 24" au bureau. Mais je pense que maintenant les LCD sont mieux que les CRT, surtout si etalonnes. Et les Eizo ont un avantage a la sortie de l'usine, mais je ne suis pas persuade qu'une fois calibres, ils restent absolument au-dessus de la concurrence. Ceci etant, leur retroeclairage est bien homogene


----------



## prasath (4 Février 2008)

HmJ a dit:


> Tu sais, la rentabilite, ca depend vraiment de ce qu'on en fait  Effectivement, excellent choix que les Eizo, j'ai un 24" au bureau. Mais je pense que maintenant les LCD sont mieux que les CRT, surtout si etalonnes. Et les Eizo ont un avantage a la sortie de l'usine, mais je ne suis pas persuade qu'une fois calibres, ils restent absolument au-dessus de la concurrence. Ceci etant, leur retroeclairage est bien homogene


 
Avec la rentabilité il y a aussi le confort et le plaisir qui sont important dans le cadre du travail. Au moins on aura pas d'excuse de ce côté là si le boulot n'avance pas   Ca me donne envie d'aller m'acheter un petit fauteuil bien moelleux (qui fait aussi rocking-chair? :love: )

Tant mieux si les écrans plats professionnels commencent à surpasser les CRT! Mais le prix n'est vraiment pas donné même si lelles ont énormément chuté ces dernières années!

En tout cas pour revenir à "l'attente" de la machine, c'est embêtant de ne pas avoir un suivi de livraison comme sur les commandes en ligne. Moi on m'a dit 2 à 3 semaines mais si ça se trouve c'est 5 semaines  . Ca fait bizarre de se retrouver dans la peau d'un enfant de 5 ans qui attend son nouveau jouet


----------



## HmJ (4 Février 2008)

prasath a dit:


> Avec la rentabilité il y a aussi le confort et le plaisir qui sont important dans le cadre du travail. Au moins on aura pas d'excuse de ce côté là si le boulot n'avance pas   Ca me donne envie d'aller m'acheter un petit fauteuil bien moelleux (qui fait aussi rocking-chair? :love: )
> 
> Tant mieux si les écrans plats professionnels commencent à surpasser les CRT! Mais le prix n'est vraiment pas donné même si lelles ont énormément chuté ces dernières années!
> 
> En tout cas pour revenir à "l'attente" de la machine, c'est embêtant de ne pas avoir un suivi de livraison comme sur les commandes en ligne. Moi on m'a dit 2 à 3 semaines mais si ça se trouve c'est 5 semaines  . Ca fait bizarre de se retrouver dans la peau d'un enfant de 5 ans qui attend son nouveau jouet



Honnetement, j'ai d'abord achete un bon fauteuil pour travailler, puis un bon ecran, et le Mac Pro ne vient qu'en troisieme position  C'est bon signe si tu es encore impatient comme un enfant  Moi ca y est, la RAM est installee, plus que quelques jours de tests et je peux demarrer le production


----------



## quetzal (11 Février 2008)

Ca y est, j'ai installé la RAM sans problème ce week-end. 
Démarrage du MacBook plus rapide, et des applications également.


----------



## johnlocke2342 (14 Février 2008)

Salut.
Bon, pour moi y'a une double attente puisque j'attends la mise à jour des offres MIPE  (qui devraient arriver d'ici 15 jours maxi d'après le mec de chez apple) avant de me lancer et je devrais encore attendre pour l'expédition de mon macbook...
Je suis trop impatient de découvrir Mac OS X et de jeter vista!!!


----------



## Bibabelou (14 Février 2008)

Bon, moi j'attends mon MBP 17", 200G DD 7200t/m, écran mat HD...je peux attendre avec vous???


----------



## quetzal (16 Février 2008)

Et aujourd'hui, j'ai craqué pour un écran HP 20" w1007v. Superbe.  En attendant une évolution des iMac, il accompagne très bien mon MacBook blanc.


----------



## chtimanu51 (18 Février 2008)

Salut cela fait maintenant 15 jours que j'attends mon Macbook pro, c'est un peu de ma faute vu qu'il est toute option^^ livraison prévue pour le mercredi 20, mais.. Ce matin je viens d'avoir une notification livraison prévue pour le mardi hihi vivement demain...alalala


----------



## milox (19 Février 2008)

Waiting4myImac... 

Commandé hier soir, livraison au plus tard vendredi... youpi !


----------



## johnlocke2342 (20 Février 2008)

Salut!
Y'a quelqu'un qui saurait au bout de combien arrive de temps la lettre pour le financement du mac en général ?


----------



## prasath (20 Février 2008)

Je sens que demain je vais recevoir quelque chose qui aura du mal à passer dans la boîte au lettre...


----------



## chtimanu51 (20 Février 2008)

johnlocke2342 a dit:


> Salut!
> Y'a quelqu'un qui saurait au bout de combien arrive de temps la lettre pour le financement du mac en général ?



sous 2/3 jours en moyenne 

Sayé le miens est arriver hier dans l'aprem avec ups aucun soucis!!

malheureusement je vous écris pas depuis mon mbp vu que j'arrive pas à me connecter à mon wifi on dirait qu'il veut pas reconnaitre la clé wep


----------



## NightWalker (20 Février 2008)

chtimanu51 a dit:


> malheureusement je vous écris pas depuis mon mbp vu que j'arrive pas à me connecter à mon wifi on dirait qu'il veut pas reconnaitre la clé wep



il n'est pas impossible que tu dois mettre *$* avant ta clé Wep


----------



## johnlocke2342 (21 Février 2008)

C'est bon, courrier reçu, complété et renvoyé hier. Y'a plus qu'à attendre.
Et sinon, ils mettent longtemps à faire suivre la commande après la réception de l'offre?


----------



## surfbmx (21 Février 2008)

bon ça y est, j'ai REreçu mon macbook!(suite à un pb de coque, j'ai du échanger de suite).

c'est parfait! je suis bien content!!


----------



## johnlocke2342 (22 Février 2008)

Commande confirmée. Livraison prévue entre mardi et jeudi!!!
Le week-end va être long!


----------



## johnlocke2342 (23 Février 2008)

Aaargh! Ca se précise! Commande prête à l'expédition.
Il faut que je me calme, là...
Je sens que pour le switch je vais faire 1 mise en scène à la Steve Jobs (comment ça, je prends la grosse tête? Vaut mieux Steve que Billou!).
EDIT:Commande expédiée


----------



## olaf1966 (23 Février 2008)

Salut!

J'ai raté le livreur de mon MacPro hier  , mais j'ai pris rendez-vous pour mercredi prochain   . Je patienterai donc encore un peu avec vous...​


----------



## johnlocke2342 (23 Février 2008)

olaf1966 a dit:


> Salut!
> 
> J'ai raté le livreur de mon MacPro hier  , mais j'ai pris rendez-vous pour mercredi prochain   . Je patienterai donc encore un peu avec vous...​


Ils appellent pas? Parce qu'il y a mon numéro sur la facture.
Le truc chiant c'est que jeudi j'ai pas cours, du coup j'ai pris des rdv. En espérant qu'il passera le matin...


----------



## Doug (23 Février 2008)

Pour suivre une commande sur UPS il faut taper le numéro commençant par 80XXXX sur l'accueil du site ?


----------



## Doug (24 Février 2008)

Personne pour me répondre ?


----------



## johnlocke2342 (24 Février 2008)

Normalement oui, mais pour moi ca marche pas...


----------



## Doug (24 Février 2008)

Moi non plus ! Trop laid !


----------



## etudiant69 (24 Février 2008)

Ben moi j'attend un MacPro 8x2,8GHz, 8800GT et les résultats du concours d'attaché territorial.


----------



## johnlocke2342 (25 Février 2008)

Doug a dit:


> Moi non plus ! Trop laid !


Bon, je crois que t'as dû faire la même connerie que moi, à savoir rentrer ton numéro de chez Apple (80xxxxxxxx), alors qu'il faut utiliser le Carrier Tracking Number.
Mais je n'ai pas eu plus d'infos sur le lieu où se trouve le colis (par contre, ca me dit bien 
quand ça doit arriver, et à quelle adresse.


----------



## olaf1966 (25 Février 2008)

johnlocke2342 a dit:


> Ils appellent pas? Parce qu'il y a mon numéro sur la facture.
> Le truc chiant c'est que jeudi j'ai pas cours, du coup j'ai pris des rdv. En espérant qu'il passera le matin...



Ils ne livrent pas le jour annoncé, mais quand ils passent dans ta région. Ils ne t'appellent que pour te dire qu'ils sont passés sans te trouver à ton domicile. Ce n'est que dans ce cas qu'ils te laissent un n° de téléphone permettant de prendre rendez-vous. Mon MacPro est donc sensé être livré mercredi ​


----------



## Doug (25 Février 2008)

Oui j'avais trouvé merci quand même johnlocke2342


----------



## johnlocke2342 (27 Février 2008)

Aaaargh! Mise à jour des macbook depuis hier.
J'espère qu'ils ont eu le temps de m'en envoyer un à jour...
Réponse vers 15h!


----------



## Bibabelou (27 Février 2008)

johnlocke2342 a dit:


> Aaaargh! Mise à jour des macbook depuis hier.
> J'espère qu'ils ont eu le temps de m'en envoyer un à jour...
> Réponse vers 15h!



aïe...si l'expédition s'est faite après l'annonce, oui, sinon...je n'en sais rien!!!


----------



## olaf1966 (27 Février 2008)

Mon MacPro est arrivé :love: 
C'est encore plus impressionnant que je l'imaginais...
Quel silence de fonctionnement!
Il me reste néanmoins à me faire à la bête...
Je sens que je vais passer encore pas mal de temps à parcourir les forums de débutant avant de me défaire des habitudes windaubiennes


----------



## kleme (28 Février 2008)

De mon côté j'attends... je suis généralement très patient et là, je commence à avoir franchement du mal à me concentrer sur mon boulot... j'ai regardé le sujet sur le suivi de commande et j'ai un doute... sur la page d'apple, c'est indiqué : *In Transit to Customer* = En transit vers le client (repris ça dans lexique ) avec une date à côté 28 février (aujourd'hui en fait et ce depuis hier). mais ça veut dire quoi exactement que je vais le recevoir aujourd'hui ??? ou pas... Parce que quand je vais sur ups ou tnt, je peux pas suivre mon colis:mouais:. Comprends pas... 
Je vais peut-être passer pour un nunuche , pas grave


----------



## etudiant69 (28 Février 2008)

Ben moi sur le site d'UPS, ils me disent que mon MacPro approche de la maison.  :love:


----------



## kleme (28 Février 2008)

et il t'indiquait comme moi sur le site apple???


----------



## kleme (28 Février 2008)

ben apparemment ça voulait pas dire ce que je pensais car toujours reçu... snifff


----------



## etudiant69 (28 Février 2008)

Ben moi j'avais out for delivery. Et maintenant mon MacPro m'attend à la maison. :love:


----------



## FataMorgana (28 Février 2008)

olaf1966 a dit:


> Mon MacPro est arrivé :love:
> C'est encore plus impressionnant que je l'imaginais...
> Quel silence de fonctionnement!
> Il me reste néanmoins à me faire à la bête...
> Je sens que je vais passer encore pas mal de temps à parcourir les forums de débutant avant de me défaire des habitudes windaubiennes



Oui il est silencieux pour les gros calculs mais bizaremment lorsque tu lances firefox ou une connexion en ssh dessus il fait le bruit d'un hélico au décollage... Enfin moi j'en suis encore aux biproc G5... Mais c'est un truc que j'ai remarqué sur toirs MAcPro différents... 
Enfin pas d'inquiétude ça dure 2 seconde le bruit et puis il reste super silencieux et c'est une super becanne!
Félicitations!!!!!!!


----------



## kleme (29 Février 2008)

Content pour toi etudiant69

pour le miens :
Estimated Delivery Date28 Feb 2008 (Subject to change)  Current Delivery StatusIn Transit to Customer - Shipment on Schedule29 Feb 2008

Bon en fait ça doit être pour aujourd'hui mais il est aussi noté Assigned Carrier : NL DISTRIBUTION CENTER... alors ça me remet une bonne couche de doute...


----------



## johnlocke2342 (29 Février 2008)

Salut.
J'ai bien reçu ma commande mercredi, le lendemain des mises à jour pour les macbooks.
J'ai contacté le mec qui a traité ma commande pour savoir s'il y avait moyen de bénéficier de la mise à jour. Il m'a dit qu'il m'en envoie un nouveau et que je dois renvoyer le mien via TNT dès que j'aurai été contacté par eux.
Là, c'est carrément de la torture: j'ai un macbook dans mon placard et je n'ai pas le droit de l'ouvrir...


----------



## Bibabelou (29 Février 2008)

johnlocke2342 a dit:


> Salut.
> J'ai bien reçu ma commande mercredi, le lendemain des mises à jour pour les macbooks.
> J'ai contacté le mec qui a traité ma commande pour savoir s'il y avait moyen de bénéficier de la mise à jour. Il m'a dit qu'il m'en envoie un nouveau et que je dois renvoyer le mien via TNT dès que j'aurai été contacté par eux.
> Là, c'est carrément de la torture: j'ai un macbook dans mon placard et je n'ai pas le droit de l'ouvrir...



c'est bien ce que je craignais pour toi...
courage!
on des dizaines à attendre notre bête!!!


----------



## Alex543 (29 Février 2008)

Mais c'est horrible la situation d'attente  RAAAAAAA:rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## johnlocke2342 (29 Février 2008)

Alex543 a dit:


> Mais c'est horrible la situation d'attente  RAAAAAAA:rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


C'est clair! En plus, d'après le suivi de commande d'Apple, le nouveau macbook n'est pas encore expédié. J'espère qu'ils n'attendent pas le renvoi via TNT, vu qu'ils ne m'ont toujours pas contactés pour renvoyer le macbook ancien modèle.
Par contre, d'après leur mail, livraison prévue entre le 29/02 et le 4/03.
Je ne sais pas ce qu'il faut prendre en compte et ça commence à me faire peur, je vais passer le week-end chez ma mère, ca m'aidera à patienter un peu! Par contre, si toujours rien ce soir, je risque d'ouvrir le macbook qui dort dans mon placard en rentrant chez moi...


----------



## johnlocke2342 (29 Février 2008)

Avec ma mère, je suis en train de regarder le DVD de Seul au monde avec Tom Hanks.
Ce serait vraiment con que ca arrive aux livreurs UPS qui transportent mon macbook nouvelle config.
J'imagine la scène : Le mec dessine un visage sur le macbook et l'appelle "Léo". 
Bon, faut que j'arrête mon délire...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2008)

Voilà j'ai commandé mon macbook cette nuit sur l'Apple Store !! Ah la la j'ai trop hate qu'il arrive mais je suis super inquiet pour la livraison. En effet je ne suis jamais là dans la semaine vu que je pars au boulot tôt et je rentre tard. Comment vais-je faire pour récupérer mon colis ??


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2008)

aganim07 a dit:


> Voilà j'ai commandé mon macbook cette nuit sur l'Apple Store !! Ah la la j'ai trop hate qu'il arrive mais je suis super inquiet pour la livraison. En effet je ne suis jamais là dans la semaine vu que je pars au boulot tôt et je rentre tard. Comment vais-je faire pour récupérer mon colis ??



Il aurrait fallu donner ton adresse du bureau comme adresse de livraison


----------



## kleme (3 Mars 2008)

si tout ce passe bien je reçois mon macpro demain (un simple quad et 8800 gt) 
j'ai déjà remballé mon vieux power mac g4 bipro pour son prochain utilisateur (ça fait bizard, après toutes les année ou il m'a permis de travailler... snif). J'espère que ce nouveau venu saura me satisfaire autant que lui .


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2008)

Comment ça se passe si ils passent et qu'on est pas là ?? Sachant que ma mère est assez souvent à la maison quand même...


----------



## kleme (3 Mars 2008)

bien si elle est là... autrement ups fixe un nouveau rendez vous avec toi. En tout cas c'est comme ça que ça c'était passé avec ma console de jeux


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2008)

J'aime pas cette idée que mon colis patiente dans un endroit inconnu, à la merci de mauvais traitements etc... Soit ils passent un matin avant 8h30 soit ils passent samedi sinon c'est grilled pour que je sois là ! En fait le mieux serait que j'arrive à les joindre avant leur 1er passage pour leur demander de passer avant 8h30. C possible selon vous ?


----------



## johnlocke2342 (3 Mars 2008)

Vivant dans une collectivité depuis presque 10 ans, et ayant dorénavant mon appart perso dedans, la direction a réceptionné ma commande pendant que j'étais en cours à la fac.
Du coup, c'est bon si ta mère peut le réceptionner à ta place.


----------



## kleme (3 Mars 2008)

pour 8h30, ça m'étonnerait (faut pas rêver), mais pour le coup de fil avant la livraison pour un samedi, ça doit être envisageable...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2008)

Sinon je viens de me souvenir qu'on a un gardien dans notre résidence. Mais il n'est pas dans mon immeuble seulement il peut réceptionner les colis pour tout le quartier. Je me demande si il pourrait pas le faire à ma place tiens... Fo voir................


----------



## adrenergique (3 Mars 2008)

A mon tour de me joindre à l'attente: 
-Attente avant commande: je ne passerai commande que lundi prochain car j'attend une entrée de liquidités... 7jours donc
-Attente une fois la commande passée: envoi sous 4 jours plus transport... Encore une bonne semaine... dur dur

Je me console en achetant en attendant mon clavier sans fil et ma nouvelle mighty mouse sans fil + les 4 Go de RAM que je m'empresserai de monter dedans dans.... 14, 15 jours.... 

Je vous fais donc partager ma config avant de la commander:

Macbook Pro 2,5Ghz
4Go de RAM
200Go @ 7200 RPM
GeForce 8600M GT 512Mo
Ecran Mat

Voilà, le compte à rebours est lancé...


----------



## choca (3 Mars 2008)

La meme, Samedi dernier, commande d'un macbook pro 2.4ghz 15", juste l'apple remote en option.

*Prêt(s) à l'expédition* Délai estimé d'expédition: 06 Mar, 2008 
Délai estimé de livraison: 11 Mar, 2008 - 12 Mar, 2008 

Je ne sais pas trop comment je vais me débrouiller pour réceptioner ca mais bon... j'ai pas mis l'adresse du boulot comme adresse de livraison.

I WAIT ​


----------



## adrenergique (3 Mars 2008)

Avis à tous:

JE peux réceptionner pour vous si ça vous arrange!!!
On s'arrangera APRES pour la restitution du matériel ainsi récupéré... 

N'hésitez pas à me contacter  

:modo: :modo: :modo: :afraid: :rateau:


----------



## nicolas2b54 (3 Mars 2008)

Moi aussi attente. Commande le 26 (et oui le jour même) d'un MBP 2.4 GHz, 2Go de RAM, DD 200Go, Ecran Mat.
Expédié le 29 février, et livraison annoncé le 10 mars (en plein au debut de mes partiels  )
statut actuel : _In Transit to Customer - Shipment on Schedule

_Donc attente


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2008)

Commande effectuée cette nuit ! Expédiée il y a 10min !! Livraison prévue au plus tard le 06 Mars mais comment je fais pour la réceptionner ? Je panique grave :rateau:


----------



## Bibabelou (3 Mars 2008)

purée mais vous avez du bol! moi les délais d'expédition pour config sur mesure identique et commande passée avant la maj me donne une expédition pas avant le 10 mars !!!:mouais:  :hein:


----------



## appollo (3 Mars 2008)

Me concernant j'ai commandé le macbook pro 2,4ghz 15,4 avec 2go et le disque dur 200go en 7200tr/min pour 1662 euros via mon apple on campus le 26 Février jour de la sortie des nouveau mbp et il m'indique les choses suivantes :

                                                     Délai estimé d'expédition: 07 Mar, 2008                                                                                                                
Délai estimé de livraison: 12 Mar, 2008 - 13 Mar, 2008

Bref j'espère que cela va venir avant car l'attente est longue depuis le 26 lol courage à tous le monde.


----------



## choca (3 Mars 2008)

j'ai recu un mail comme quoi mon colis était expedié aujourdh'ui au lieu de jeudi  

pour rappel : commande effectué samedi matin par téléphone


----------



## appollo (3 Mars 2008)

choca a dit:


> j'ai recu un mail comme quoi mon colis était expedié aujourdh'ui au lieu de jeudi
> 
> pour rappel : commande effectué samedi matin par téléphone




enorme j'espere que le miens aussi prendras de l'avance si cela fait(comme toi il vont me l'expedié demain mais bon moi j'ai pris le hdd en 7200/trmin ca risque de prendre plus de temps


----------



## johnlocke2342 (3 Mars 2008)

J'espère vivement que mon macbook nouveau modèle arrivera avant le 10, date prévue par Apple.


----------



## kleme (3 Mars 2008)

mon mac pro a été commandé le 23 février livraison prévu le 10 mars et en fin de compte je le reçois demain soit le 4


----------



## appollo (4 Mars 2008)

Ce matin ma commande est passé à prêt pour l'expédition.


----------



## kleme (4 Mars 2008)

j'ai reçu mon mac Pro  
reste à savoir s'il fonctionne bien... la réponse plus tard


----------



## appollo (4 Mars 2008)

kleme a dit:


> j'ai reçu mon mac Pro
> reste à savoir s'il fonctionne bien... la réponse plus tard



Toi tu va passé ton week end a contemplé la bete lol.


----------



## kleme (4 Mars 2008)

j'ai déjà bien commencé  et puis comme j'ai pas mal de boulot, je vais pouvoir me faire un avis rapidement sur cette investissement


----------



## ub!k (4 Mars 2008)

Je viens de passer commande à 14H d'un MacBook, le délai d'expédition estimé est pour aujourd'hui !:love:
_/me croise les doigts_

Edit: Commande passé à "prêt pour l'expédition".


----------



## Philippe09B (4 Mars 2008)

Macbook pro commandé le 27/02, expédié le 03/03, et livraison prévue le 13/03 !


Comme c'est duuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuur d'attendre 
En plus le tracking apple ne sert strictement à rien...

Y avait Apecode pour suivre son colis mais apparemment il marche plus, il en existe pas un autre ?


----------



## choca (4 Mars 2008)

c'est pareil j'ai rien pour suivre mon colis, 

alors qu'avant je pouvais le faire, comment ca se faisse t'il ?

j'avais un numero de tracking TNT pour une commande en janvier mais là ketchi ! ca se dégrade chez la pomme ou quoi


----------



## JeanJack (4 Mars 2008)

Philippe09B a dit:


> Macbook pro commandé le 27/02, expédié le 03/03, et livraison prévue le 13/03 !
> 
> 
> Comme c'est duuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuur d'attendre
> ...


Moi MBP commandé le 27/02, expédié le 01/03 et livraison prévue le 11/03. Pareil pas moyen de suivre la commande. Enfin bon. Je crois que c'est 7 jours pour arrivé au Pays-Bas ensuite on aura un numéro plus précis pour tracker notre bijou en alu.


----------



## Trulex (4 Mars 2008)

Bein moi j'suis dans de beaux draps lol 

J'ai commandé mon MBP 2,4Ghz (Télécommande et écran brillant) + mallettes brenthaven le 26 Fév, payé par virement le 27 et j'ai des délais à tomber par terre ! lol

                                             Délai estimé d'expédition: 12 Mar, 2008                                                                           
Délai estimé de livraison: 26 Mar, 2008 - 27 Mar, 2008

Je vais devenir fou lol je ne tiens déjà plus en place lol...

Selon vos expériences...est-ce qu'il est possible que je reçois mon MBP plus rapidement où pas?

PS: Je n'ai pas reçu de confirmation de réception du payement par Apple...Est-ce normal ?


----------



## FataMorgana (4 Mars 2008)

Trulex a dit:


> Bein moi j'suis dans de beaux draps lol
> 
> J'ai commandé mon MBP 2,4Ghz (Télécommande et écran brillant) + mallettes brenthaven le 26 Fév, payé par virement le 27 et j'ai des délais à tomber par terre ! lol
> 
> ...



C'est probablement du au virement... Pour ma part j'avais payé par chéque et j'avais eu des délais énormes... En réalité ma commande a été quasiment deux fois plus rapide!
En éspérant que ce soit ton cas!
A+


----------



## Trulex (4 Mars 2008)

FataMorgana a dit:


> C'est probablement du au virement... Pour ma part j'avais payé par chéque et j'avais eu des délais énormes... En réalité ma commande a été quasiment deux fois plus rapide!
> En éspérant que ce soit ton cas!
> A+


J'espère bien...comme on dit:'L'espoir fait vivre"


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2008)

J'attends ma commande pour demain ou après-demain. J'ai hâte :rateau:
Ce sera mon premier mac et mon premier portable par la même occasion !


----------



## etudiant69 (4 Mars 2008)

Après avoir reçu mon MacPro, j'attend ma FreeBox et mes livres iPhoto de mon mariage.


----------



## appollo (4 Mars 2008)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Après avoir reçu mon MacPro, j'attend ma FreeBox et mes livres iPhoto de mon mariage.



Lol on a  beaucoup de point commun je suis étudiant à lyon, j'ai une freebox et j'ai également commandé un livres iPhoto par contre j'attends mon mbp


----------



## Philippe09B (4 Mars 2008)

Philippe09B a dit:


> Macbook pro commandé le 27/02, expédié le 03/03, et livraison prévue le 13/03 !
> 
> 
> Comme c'est duuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuur d'attendre
> ...



Attente insoutenable, j'ai pas pu m'empêcher d'appeler l'Apple Store (pourquoi s'en priver c'est gratuit )
Macbook toujours entre Shanghai et les Pays-bas, où l'attendent bien sagement ses petits accessoires. Il arriverait la bas samedi 8, d'où une expédition de Hollande lundi 10 et une livraison mercredi 12.

Moi qui espérait le recevoir avant la rentrée, c'est loupé ^^


----------



## appollo (4 Mars 2008)

appollo a dit:


> Lol on a  beaucoup de point commun je suis étudiant à lyon, j'ai une freebox et j'ai également commandé un livres iPhoto par contre j'attends mon mbp



Oups je viens de regardé et hop le macbook pro est partie à l'expedition :

						Expédié le: *Mar 4, 2008* 						 						 							 								 |
						 							Délai estimé de livraison: 12 Mar, 2008 - 13 Mar, 2008


----------



## opticulture (4 Mars 2008)

ça y est, j'ai enfin mon tracking UPS. En statut expédié depuis le 24 février, ça commençait à devenir insupportable ^^

Et là, maintenant, nouvelle crise de sueurs froides (aucune expression n'est trop forte pour décrire la torture exercée par Apple quand on attend son MacBook...) : le poids du colis ne fait que 1,60 kg alors que le MB pèse 2,27 kg !! J'ai un petit espoir qu'ils m'aient en fait envoyé un MB Air


----------



## ub!k (4 Mars 2008)

Commande expédiée ! 
Par contre, au niveau du suivi/envoi, c'est ni TNT/UPS,  mais un lien vers ce site https://applestore.bridge-point.com (avec les références qui vont bien... Mais c'est down) :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2008)

opticulture a dit:


> ça y est, j'ai enfin mon tracking UPS. En statut expédié depuis le 24 février, ça commençait à devenir insupportable ^^
> 
> Et là, maintenant, nouvelle crise de sueurs froides (aucune expression n'est trop forte pour décrire la torture exercée par Apple quand on attend son MacBook...) : le poids du colis ne fait que 1,60 kg alors que le MB pèse 2,27 kg !! J'ai un petit espoir qu'ils m'aient en fait envoyé un MB Air


Pour moi ce serait une très mauvaise nouvelle.......


----------



## GrInGoo (4 Mars 2008)

Arf tu as commander qu'un macbook ? si c'est le cas t'en fais pas, la moitié du temps ca marche pas le poids. A l'epoque, mon ipod faisait 9kilos je crois, un truc de fou .


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2008)

Mon colis à moi fait 5,5 kg. C'est un gros macbook patapouf hihihihihi. Sa livraison est prévue pour demain ! Il arrive tout droit de Bruxelles. Par contre ma mère doit impérativement s'absenter demain matin pendant 1h. J'espère que ça ira...


----------



## GrInGoo (4 Mars 2008)

aganim07 a dit:


> Mon colis à moi fait 5,5 kg. C'est un gros macbook patapouf hihihihihi. Sa livraison est prévue pour demain ! Il arrive tout droit de Bruxelles. Par contre ma mère doit impérativement s'absenter demain matin pendant 1h. J'espère que ça ira...



Moi j'avais mis un mots, ils avaient livré chez la voisine ...


----------



## etudiant69 (4 Mars 2008)

appollo a dit:


> Lol on a  beaucoup de point commun je suis étudiant à lyon, j'ai une freebox et j'ai également commandé un livres iPhoto par contre j'attends mon mbp


ben j'habite lyon mais je suis plus étudiant depuis longtemps.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2008)

GrInGoo a dit:


> Moi j'avais mis un mots, ils avaient livré chez la voisine ...


Ah c'est pas mal comme idée mais j'ose plus aller sonner chez le voisin  à cette heure tardive...
Sinon vous donnez des noms à vos affaires vous ? 

Moi j'arrête pas  Mon MB est déjà baptisé Bookinou :love:

Mon iPod je l'appele mon po'pod :rose:

Je suis désolé j'aime bien les trucs niais


----------



## FataMorgana (4 Mars 2008)

aganim07 a dit:


> Ah c'est pas mal comme idée mais j'ose plus aller sonner chez le voisin  à cette heure tardive...
> Sinon vous donnez des noms à vos affaires vous ?
> 
> Moi j'arrête pas  Mon MB est déjà baptisé Bookinou :love:
> ...



Mon MBP je l'appele ma Pomme... hiihihi
Et le Ipod touch de ma copine on l'appelle touchtouch..... 
Arf bah moi aussi je suis niais... 
Mi ci crop cool!
A+


----------



## GrInGoo (4 Mars 2008)

aganim07 a dit:


> Ah c'est pas mal comme idée mais j'ose plus aller sonner chez le voisin  à cette heure tardive...
> Sinon vous donnez des noms à vos affaires vous ?
> 
> Moi j'arrête pas  Mon MB est déjà baptisé Bookinou :love:
> ...



théoriquement je peu contester qu'ils livrent chez la voisine, mais c'est tellement pratique . 

Perso, aucune geekerie n'a un nom ( mis  à part mon prénom et popol' ( second degré )), pourquoi pas appeler macbook et ipod tout simplement ?

Avec tout le matos que j'ai deja eu, je devrais etre super créatif :d


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2008)

GrInGoo a dit:


> théoriquement je peu contester qu'ils livrent chez la voisine, mais c'est tellement pratique .
> 
> Non, personne n'a un nom à part mon prénom et popol' ( second degré ), pourquoi pas appeler macbook et ipod tout simplement ?


Parce que c'est pas mignon


----------



## FataMorgana (4 Mars 2008)

GrInGoo a dit:


> théoriquement je peu contester qu'ils livrent chez la voisine, mais c'est tellement pratique .
> 
> Non, personne n'a un nom à part mon prénom et popol' ( second degré ), pourquoi pas appeler macbook et ipod tout simplement ?



Bah parce que c'est trop simple justement... Et puis je passe ma vie devant ma machine. Regardes je suis encore au boulot là et je t'écris de ma pomme!!!!
A+


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2008)

Je veux mon MACBOOOOOOOOK


----------



## FataMorgana (4 Mars 2008)

aganim07 a dit:


> Je veux mon MACBOOOOOOOOK



Hmmm tu veux dire bookinou? 
A+


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2008)

FataMorgana a dit:


> Hmmm tu veux dire bookinou?
> A+


Ouiiiiiiii mon bookinounet en sucre :rateau::rateau::rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2008)

Il doit arriver aujourd'hui... Il est toujours po là..............


----------



## etudiant69 (5 Mars 2008)

FataMorgana a dit:


> Mon MBP je l'appele ma Pomme... hiihihi
> Et le Ipod touch de ma copine on l'appelle touchtouch.....



Ben mon MacPro se nomme Musclor.  :love:


----------



## choca (5 Mars 2008)

je crois qu'a 11h15 , c'est foutu pour toi


----------



## Philippe09B (5 Mars 2008)

choca a dit:


> je crois qu'a 11h15 , c'est foutu pour toi



Il me semble avoir vu que UPS livrait jusqu'à 18h


----------



## mixo_001 (5 Mars 2008)

oui j'ai déjà été livré  par UPS en fin d'après-midi!


----------



## choca (5 Mars 2008)

je vous le dis moi, s'ils passent pas avant 11h15 , c'est reporté pour 3-4 jours de plus ! c'est mathématique


----------



## etudiant69 (5 Mars 2008)

Mon MacPro est arrivé jeudi à 17h50.


----------



## choca (5 Mars 2008)

MATHEMATIQUES !!!


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2008)

Ben écoute mon colis était à Paris à 6h ce matin et sa livraison programmée est datée pour aujourd'hui... Perso je pense le recevoir aujourd'hui ! 

Ca m'arrangerait bien pour transférer mes données de mon pc à mon macbook vu que je revends mon PX fixe ce week-end.


----------



## FataMorgana (5 Mars 2008)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Ben mon MacPro se nomme Musclor.  :love:



Que la force du crâne ancestrale soit avec toi!
A+


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2008)

Le statut de mon colis est indiqué : En cours de livraison ! 

Il doit arriveerrr j'en suis sûr :love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love:


----------



## FataMorgana (5 Mars 2008)

aganim07 a dit:


> Le statut de mon colis est indiqué : En cours de livraison !
> 
> Il doit arriveerrr j'en suis sûr :love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love:



le bookinounet d'amour!!!!!!!!!
J'imagine même pas ce que tu vas lui faire lorsqu'il arrivera 
Félicitations
A+


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2008)

FataMorgana a dit:


> le bookinounet d'amour!!!!!!!!!
> J'imagine même pas ce que tu vas lui faire lorsqu'il arrivera
> Félicitations
> A+


IL EST LAAAAAA !! Ma mère l'a réceptionné pour moi il y a 20min ! 
Mon boukinouuuuuu ! Mon premier portable XD

Dire que je suis coincé au bureau et qu'il mattend.................... Arghhhh !!


----------



## NightWalker (5 Mars 2008)

aganim07 a dit:


> IL EST LAAAAAA !! Ma mère l'a réceptionné pour moi il y a 20min !
> Mon boukinouuuuuu ! Mon premier portable XD
> 
> Dire que je suis coincé au bureau et qu'il mattend.................... Arghhhh !!



Tu aurais du te faire livrer au travail...


----------



## FataMorgana (5 Mars 2008)

NightWalker a dit:


> Tu aurais du te faire livrer au travail...



Ah  non pour qu'un inconnu touche le boukinounet d'amour... ? NON!!! ça doit rester dans la familles ces choses là...
A+


----------



## etudiant69 (5 Mars 2008)

Tu sais où ça se passe pour les photos...


----------



## L@urence (5 Mars 2008)

Ah oui ça il n'y a pas à dire l'attente est trop dure ^^
D'abord l'attente d'une MAJ des MBP (et encore moi je n'ai attendu que quelques semaines là où l'autre l'espéraient depuis des mois) et maintenant celle de la livraison  :rateau:​ 
A ce propos une petite question :
Sachant que le chèque a été posté en début d'aprem (de Lyon) et que le délais de livraison est indiqué de 24h sur l'apple store (je n'ai changé aucune option), quel jour puis-je espérer le recevoir à votre avis ? Ce délais de 24h est-il réellement respecté ? Livrent-ils aussi le samedi ? Le dimanche ? C'est qu'il me tarde trop là !  ​ 
Merci d'avance pour les réponses ​


----------



## FataMorgana (5 Mars 2008)

L@urence a dit:


> Ah oui ça il n'y a pas à dire l'attente est trop dure ^^
> D'abord l'attente d'une MAJ des MBP (et encore moi je n'ai attendu que quelques semaines là où l'autre l'espéraient depuis des mois) et maintenant celle de la livraison  :rateau:​
> A ce propos une petite question :
> Sachant que le chèque a été posté en début d'aprem (de Lyon) et que le délais de livraison est indiqué de 24h sur l'apple store (je n'ai changé aucune option), quel jour puis-je espérer le recevoir à votre avis ? Ce délais de 24h est-il réellement respecté ? Livrent-ils aussi le samedi ? Le dimanche ? C'est qu'il me tarde trop là !  ​
> Merci d'avance pour les réponses ​



Il faut au moins une semaine pour le paiement par chéque (ils t'appelleront peut-être pour te demander un RIB) , ensuite il confirme la commande et ensuite ils envoient... 
Virement bancaire c'est 5 jours annoncés et 10 pour les chéques...
A+


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2008)

FataMorgana a dit:


> Il faut au moins une semaine pour le paiement par chéque (ils t'appelleront peut-être pour te demander un RIB) , ensuite il confirme la commande et ensuite ils envoient...
> Virement bancaire c'est 5 jours annoncés et 10 pour les chéques...
> A+


Perso j'ai commandé mon macbook dans la nuit de dimanche à lundi et j'ai été livré cet après-midi. Donc en 2 jours et demi au total !


----------



## FataMorgana (5 Mars 2008)

aganim07 a dit:


> Perso j'ai commandé mon macbook dans la nuit de dimanche à lundi et j'ai été livré cet après-midi. Donc en 2 jours et demi au total !



En payant par cheque? 

A+


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2008)

FataMorgana a dit:


> En payant par cheque?
> 
> A+


Non... Mon bouqinou mérite ce qu'il y a de mieux


----------



## FataMorgana (5 Mars 2008)

aganim07 a dit:


> Non... Mon bouqinou mérite ce qu'il y a de mieux



C'est pour ça... Par carte c'est ce qu'il y a de plus rapide... Parce qu'appel passe par un intermédiare pour les chèques et les virements et comme ces opérations sont plus longue, il faut être plus patient... Mais ça peut avoir des avantages, ça m'a permit de profiter d'une MAJ...
A+


----------



## poiro (5 Mars 2008)

Ca y est j'ai commandé (par téléphone) mon MACBOOK PRO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
j ai pris celui a 2,4 GHz et DD a 7200 tr
avec un clavier filaire 
1550&#8364; avec l'ADC
Je suis trop heureux!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ca fait 6 mois que j'arpente ce forum...
l'attente va être longue

ils sont sympa les vendeurs de chez apple même s'ils veulent vous vendre tout plein de truc en plus (en même temps c'est leur boulot...)


----------



## appollo (5 Mars 2008)

Cela avance pour moi :

Date ramassage*05 mars 2008 *Destination*Lyon *Date livraisonSignataireDateHeureLieuStatut05 mars 2008 23:29 Shanghai Shipped From Originating Depot 05 mars 2008 23:08 Shanghai Consignment Received At Transit Point


----------



## ub!k (5 Mars 2008)

Hmmm, pas très logique les p'tits gars de chez UPS.
Il y a UPS à Lesquin (15/20 minutes de chez moi), est le colis est partir dans le 91 (                                                                  CHILLY MAZARIN) ?! 

Grrr, j'espère qu'il va bien être livrer demain comme prévu....


----------



## mixo_001 (5 Mars 2008)

suprimer


----------



## Bibabelou (5 Mars 2008)

nouveau mail du gars qui suit ma commande à Apple...envoi dans les 48heures... au lieu du 18 mars..cool!
ça sent bon le MBP...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2008)

J'ai deux pixels bloqués sur rouge/violet sur mon nouveau macbook au déballage ! 
Je fais quoi ?? Je fais tourner en boucle une vidéo de débloquage localisée sur les pixels mais ça ne change rien... Au début je pensais que les pixels étaient morts mais quand je mets un fond rouge dessus ils disparaissent donc ils sont juste bloqués... QUE FAIRE SVP ?

Je panique grave


----------



## appollo (6 Mars 2008)

aganim07 a dit:


> J'ai deux pixels bloqués sur rouge/violet sur mon nouveau macbook au déballage !
> Je fais quoi ?? Je fais tourner en boucle une vidéo de débloquage localisée sur les pixels mais ça ne change rien... Au début je pensais que les pixels étaient morts mais quand je mets un fond rouge dessus ils disparaissent donc ils sont juste bloqués... QUE FAIRE SVP ?
> 
> Je panique grave



Renvoie le


----------



## choca (6 Mars 2008)

j'avoue, renvoi tout! profites en. a ce prix faut pas se gener, c'est toujours chiant d'attendre encore mais bon...

J'ai l'impression qu'il y a deux départs pour les macbook,

de shangai et d'europe.

Ma premiere commande , un blackbook était parti bien plus vite (d'europe) alors que là pour le MBP new, le colis part de shangai.

La derniere fois j'avais commandé un mardi soir, j'avais recu lundi matin le colis mais j'avais pas toutes les étapes transit de Shangai a l'europe.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2008)

appollo a dit:


> Renvoie le


Mais ça va me couter cher cette histoire ?? Je vous raconte pas comment je suis déçu...


----------



## appollo (6 Mars 2008)

aganim07 a dit:


> Mais ça va me couter cher cette histoire ?? Je vous raconte pas comment je suis déçu...



Ca te coute rien c'est au frait d'apple enfin si ca va te couté une communication avec apple


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2008)

appollo a dit:


> Ca te coute rien c'est au frait d'apple enfin si ca va te couté une communication avec apple


Bon Apple refuse de me le changer car il a moins de 3 pixels morts...
Ok donc je fais une rétractation d'achat dès demain et j'irai acheter un Thinkpad. 

Au revoir Apple...


----------



## choca (6 Mars 2008)

Rappele et dis que tu as 3 pixels morts


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2008)

choca a dit:


> Rappele et dis que tu as 3 pixels morts


Et ils me renverront l'ordinateur dans la gueule en disant : Nann il y a 2 pixels morts ! 

Franchement je ne sais pas si j'ai encore envie d'avoir un Mac. Ca me donne bien envie de retourner au pays de Asus/Ubuntu.


----------



## choca (6 Mars 2008)

Le fait est qu'il t'envoie le second pc pendant qu'il vienne te récuperer le premier donc c'est largement jouable


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2008)

choca a dit:


> Le fait est qu'il t'envoie le second pc pendant qu'il vienne te récuperer le premier donc c'est largement jouable


C'est sûr ça ??


----------



## choca (6 Mars 2008)

bas écoutes, pas mal se retrouvent avec deux mac dans les mains en attendant que TNT ou UPS viennent récuperer le défectueux ou mauvais mac

tu peux retrouver quelques commentaires sur ce forum


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2008)

choca a dit:


> bas écoutes, pas mal se retrouvent avec deux mac dans les mains en attendant que TNT ou UPS viennent récuperer le défectueux ou mauvais mac
> 
> tu peux retrouver quelques commentaires sur ce forum


Ce soir je vais lire le numéro de série dans le compartiment de la batterie puis on verra bien. Soit je me le fais échanger soit je paye les frais de retour et j'achète un Toshiba Satellite de 13.3 pouces également... pfffffffffffffffff


----------



## NightWalker (6 Mars 2008)

Se retrouver avec un pixel mort peut arriver avec n'importe quel portable ou écran LCD. Et la politique de reprise dans ce cas diffère d'un fabricant à un autre. Chez Apple, il ne reprenne pas s'il y a moins de 3 pixels. En revanche, tu peux toujours te retracter, Apple est dans l'obligation de reprendre si moins de 15 jours. Tu peux recommander après ou changer de fabricant. Sache que c'est parreil partout. La raison pour laquelle tu as des boutiques ou APR qui proposent une garantie 0 défaut.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2008)

NightWalker a dit:


> Se retrouver avec un pixel mort peut arriver avec n'importe quel portable ou écran LCD. Et la politique de reprise dans ce cas diffère d'un fabricant à un autre. Chez Apple, il ne reprenne pas s'il y a moins de 3 pixels. En revanche, tu peux toujours te retracter, Apple est dans l'obligation de reprendre si moins de 15 jours. Tu peux recommander après ou changer de fabricant. Sache que c'est pareil partout. La raison pour laquelle tu as des boutiques ou APR qui proposent une garantie 0 défaut.


Je sais que ça existe partout mais ça m'arrive précisément à moi, sur mon premier mac. 
Le reste m'importe peu, c'est moi que ça impacte et je trouve ça quand même scandaleux surtout sur une machine de ce prix. Mais apparemment on m'a conseillé sur ce fil de dire que j'avais 3 px morts comme si ça n'avait pas d'importance...


----------



## FataMorgana (6 Mars 2008)

aganim07 a dit:


> Je sais que ça existe partout mais ça m'arrive précisément à moi, sur mon premier mac.
> Le reste m'importe peu, c'est moi que ça impacte et je trouve ça quand même scandaleux surtout sur une machine de ce prix. Mais apparemment on m'a conseillé sur ce fil de dire que j'avais 3 px morts comme si ça n'avait pas d'importance...



Tu peux aussi leurs renvoyer en disant que tu n'en veux pas, ils annuleront alors la commande et tu passes alors une seconde commande (avec un nouveau numéro) sur lequel tu leurs demande de transférer l'argent de la commande précédente... ça t'éviteras de passer par les déboirs des remboursements bancaires... Moi je l'avais fait et ça avait marché...
A+

ps: et ne sois pas dégouté c'est la faute à pas de chance... Pour avoir eu beaucoup de machine, à chaque probléme de ce type je me disais "POURQUOI MOI POURQUOI MOI!!!!!" et puis maintenant je reste zen... ça te permettra de régler le probléme plus vite et mieux

ps2: il me semble que c'est un délai de 7 jours que tu as pour renvoyer ta commande non?


----------



## ub!k (6 Mars 2008)

Je viens de recevoir mon MacBook !:love: 
Il fonctionne nickel, hormis un petit bruit strident du ventilateur... Mais je verrai ça plus tard.


----------



## choca (6 Mars 2008)

bien vue ca


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2008)

choca a dit:


> bien vue ca


Tu ne crains pas qu'ils me disent : On vous renverra votre nveau Macbook quand on aura regardé le problème du premier ?? Parce que si je réexpédie mon macbook pour qu'ils me le renvoient une seconde fois ça va me déplaire très fortement c'est un coup à nicker l'appareil à force d'allers/retours inutiles...


----------



## choca (6 Mars 2008)

A mon avis,

Soit tu fais jouer le fait que tu vois 3 pixels morts, ils te renvoient un macbook et lance le repéchage de ton macbook defectueux.
Je n'ai jamais entendu une histoire comme quoi Apple allait vérifier ton mac avant de te renvoyer un nouveau. Les personnes effectuant un échange se retrouvent générallement avec le nouveau et l'ancien macbook ou autre dans les mains pdt quelques jours, le temps que le livreur récupere le matériel deffectueux

Soit tu annule ton achat, c'est 15 jours je crois sur une vente a distance, enfin il faut vérifier ou compter 7 jours pour etre sur.
Tu en recommande un comme t'a expliqué plus haut Fatamorgana.

Le fait que tu es des pixels morts , ca peut arriver à tout le monde , je le concois et ca peut m'arriver sur ma commande en attente. Le fait est qu'en commandant un SONY ou un Thoshiba tu peux avoir les memes soucis.
La chose a retenir est qu'apple, en regle général, les personnes arrivent aisément à faire changer le matériel défectueux. Quand je lis certains sur ASUS ou ACER...ca laisse perplexe niveau SAV.


----------



## FataMorgana (6 Mars 2008)

aganim07 a dit:


> Tu ne crains pas qu'ils me disent : On vous renverra votre nveau Macbook quand on aura regardé le problème du premier ?? ..



Non là c'est une retractation... Tu n'as même pas à leur dire le pourquoi de ta décision c'est contractuel... Par contre ils peuvent juste t'embêter en t'obligeant au remboursement bancaire... et donc à plus d'attente
A+


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2008)

FataMorgana a dit:


> Non là c'est une retractation... Tu n'as même pas à leur dire le pourquoi de ta décision c'est contractuel... Par contre ils peuvent juste t'embêter en t'obligeant au remboursement bancaire... et donc à plus d'attente
> A+


Oué mais moi j'ai pas envie de me rétracter... J'ai plutôt envie de me faire changer mon macbook. Alors pitetre que je devrais dire que je vois 3px alors qu'il n'y en a que 2 et on verra bien... ... ...


----------



## FataMorgana (6 Mars 2008)

aganim07 a dit:


> Oué mais moi j'ai pas envie de me rétracter... J'ai plutôt envie de me faire changer mon macbook. Alors pitetre que je devrais dire que je vois 3px alors qu'il n'y en a que 2 et on verra bien... ... ...



Je ne sais pas si c'est la meilleure chose à faire, dans ce cas tu vas renvoyer ton MB et le délai pendant lequel tu auras e droit de changer d'avis se passé... Et l'on te dira qu'il n'y en a que deux et tu te retrouveras avec te machine et ses pixels morts... 
A+


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2008)

FataMorgana a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si c'est la meilleure chose à faire, dans ce cas tu vas renvoyer ton MB et le délai pendant lequel tu auras e droit de changer d'avis se passé... Et l'on te dira qu'il n'y en a que deux et tu te retrouveras avec te machine et ses pixels morts...
> A+


Cela dépend justement du fait que Apple envoie ou non le nouveau macbook avant ou après avoir reçu mon macbook défectueux. C'est THE question à laquelle il faudrait une réponse à 100%. C'est d'ailleurs à eux que je la poserai demain au téléphone je pense et leur réponse conditionnera mon choix de rétractation ou échange. 

Si je fais une rétractation, je n'allongerai pas encore le prix du macbook augmenté de 80 à moins que le prix de retour soit faible, du genre de 20 ou 30 grand max. Mais c'est déjà exorbitant et ce qui m'insupporte dans cette histoire c'est qu'on tend à me laisser penser que c'est normal que je paye pour des pixels morts que j'ai déjà payé à la base. 

Dans ce cas je passerai par un magasin et ce ne sera pas du Apple pour taper dans des prix moins chers. Mais il me restera quoi avec un aussi beau look ? Les Vaio blancs peut-être mais de mémoire ils sont chers... Plus chers que les macbooks si ça se trouve...


----------



## NightWalker (6 Mars 2008)

aganim07 a dit:


> Si je fais une rétractation, je n'allongerai pas encore le prix du macbook augmenté de 80* à moins que le prix de retour soit faible,* du genre de 20 ou 30 grand max. Mais c'est déjà exorbitant et ce qui m'insupporte dans cette histoire c'est qu'on tend à me laisser penser que c'est normal que je paye pour des pixels morts que j'ai déjà payé à la base.



Je n'ai jamais payé mes envois retours chez Apple. Même pour une annulation.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2008)

NightWalker a dit:


> Je n'ai jamais payé mes envois retours chez Apple. Même pour une annulation.


C'est ce que je constate en lisant les témoignages de ce topic. Pourtant c'est inscrit noir sur blanc dans les conditions de garantie et d'achat sur l'Apple Store. J'ai imprimé le document ce matin...

Quand tu annulais ta commande, on te remboursait comment ??


----------



## NightWalker (6 Mars 2008)

aganim07 a dit:


> C'est ce que je constate en lisant les témoignages de ce topic. Pourtant c'est inscrit noir sur blanc dans les conditions de garantie et d'achat sur l'Apple Store. J'ai imprimé le document ce matin...
> 
> Quand tu annulais ta commande, on te remboursait comment ??



Comme j'ai réglé par carte bancaire, Apple crédit mon compte dès la réception de la marchandise. Il faut patienter une semaine environ.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2008)

NightWalker a dit:


> Comme j'ai réglé par carte bancaire, Apple crédit mon compte dès la réception de la marchandise. Il faut patienter une semaine environ.


Bon allez je vais faire comme toi car j'en ai marre... En fonction de l'argent qu'ils recréditeront, je recommanderai un macbook ou pas. Comme ça c'est clair net et précis. 

Surtout c'est pas prise de tête... J'éprouve presque des remords à renvoyer cette machine car au delà de ça elle est impec. Très silencieuse et tout. Quand je lis tous les problèmes de ventilation et compagnie je me dis que le mien de macbook est pas si mal. Mais quelque part ça me gêne vous voyez j'hésite entre deux comportements extrêmes : renvoyer un objet pour un détail (deux pixels morts sur fond vert ou blanc) ou le garder mais sachant très bien que je ne devrais pas avoir à supporter ce défaut car même si il est tout petit très vite on ne voit plus que ça !


----------



## choca (6 Mars 2008)

je pense que c'est le mieu oui


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2008)

Bon bah voilà ceci termine mon psychodrame du jour XD
- La question qui subsiste est : Vont-ils me faire des histoires pour me rétracter ? 
- Comment convient-on d'un rdv pour que le mec vienne retirer mon produit ? 

Je vous tiendrai informé ici même du déroulement de cette histoire. Je suis parti pour au moins 15 jours de délai je pense... voire plus.


----------



## L@urence (6 Mars 2008)

_"Nous vous informons par la présente de la mise en livraison immédiate de votre commande qui vous parviendra dans un délai maximum de 48 heures." _​ 
Mon MBP dans moins de 48h... trop contente !​ 
@aganim07 : Bon courage :sick: Je croise les doigts pour ne pas avoir de mauvaises suprises. Pour un premier ordi (donc switch) ça me ferais vraiment mal. ​


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2008)

L@urence a dit:


> _"Nous vous informons par la présente de la mise en livraison immédiate de votre commande qui vous parviendra dans un délai maximum de 48 heures." _​
> Mon MBP dans moins de 48h... trop contente !​
> @aganim07 : Bon courage :sick: Je croise les doigts pour ne pas avoir de mauvaises suprises. Pour un premier ordi (donc switch) ça me ferais vraiment mal. ​


Pour moi aussi c'était le switch... Bah ça calme tout de suite...


----------



## choca (6 Mars 2008)

L@urence a dit:


> _"Nous vous informons par la présente de la mise en livraison immédiate de votre commande qui vous parviendra dans un délai maximum de 48 heures." _​
> 
> Mon MBP dans moins de 48h... trop contente !​
> 
> @aganim07 : Bon courage :sick: Je croise les doigts pour ne pas avoir de mauvaises suprises. Pour un premier ordi (donc switch) ça me ferais vraiment mal. ​


tu l'as commandé hier et il arrive dans 48 heures  

je l'ai commandé samedi et toujours rien :mouais: 

 SCANDALE !


----------



## Philippe09B (6 Mars 2008)

Fallait prendre la config de base choca ^^

On a franchement de quoi etre dégouté, j'en vois plein qui le recoivent (et meme des config perso) avant nous alors qu'ils ont commandé après.

Nous sommes maudits !

EDIT : date estimée de livraison : 11, ouais !!! c'est déja ca de gagner
Current Delivery Status : In Transit to Customer - Shipment on Schedule : 06 Mar 2008 (tout comme avant hier c'était 04 et hier 05)


----------



## L@urence (6 Mars 2008)

choca a dit:


> tu l'as commandé hier et il arrive dans 48 heures





choca a dit:


> je l'ai commandé samedi et toujours rien :mouais:
> 
> SCANDALE !​


 

^^ Oui mais mon "mode de commande" est assez particulier en fait (et puis je n'ai pris aucune option). Je ne t'explique pas tout dans les détails parce que ça me prendrait une heure mais bon...

En tout cas bon courage à toi pour l'attente ​


----------



## Archaon59 (6 Mars 2008)

Je me permet de m'incruster dans ce topic de soutient moral et mental d'attente de switch ... Le mien est pour bientôt, ça fait deux mois que je squatte iTunes et Safari sur Windows, "pour m'habituer"  !

Maintenant c'est une question de jours avant que l'achat se fasse sur l'Apple Store, accord parental requis  .

Punaise que je suis pressé de pouvoir faire mumuse sur iPhoto et Garageband !


----------



## choca (6 Mars 2008)

Philippe09B a dit:


> Fallait prendre la config de base choca ^^
> 
> On a franchement de quoi etre dégouté, j'en vois plein qui le recoivent (et meme des config perso) avant nous alors qu'ils ont commandé après.
> 
> ...


bas je sais pas , la grosse option que j'ai prise c'est la télécommande


----------



## Philippe09B (6 Mars 2008)

choca a dit:


> bas je sais pas , la grosse option que j'ai prise c'est la télécommande



ah tiens, normalement les macs "de base" sont en stock en hollande et partent direct de la bas.
Alors soit y avait plus de stock, soit la télécommande est vraiment considérée comme une option :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2008)

Bon j'ai lu d'autres témoignages et à mon avis je vais bien me payer les frais de retour à ma charge. 80 en sus sur un macbook ça me fout en rage. Je dois payer parce qu'ils vendent des produits pas finis. Je pense sincèrement aller voir ailleurs... dommage !


----------



## NightWalker (6 Mars 2008)

aganim07 a dit:


> * Je dois payer parce qu'ils vendent des produits pas finis. *



Je comprends que tu sois déçu, mais là c'est quand même n'importe quoi. Tu sais très bien que Apple ne fabrique pas eux même les dalles. De toutes les personnes qui ont reçues leur machine, combien est tombé sur un problème de pixels morts ? 

Prend un rdv avec Apple pour retourner la machine, explique leur que la machine livrée présente un défaut de fabrication. Dis leur aussi que tu en commandera une autre machine après que tu sois remboursé. C'est simple...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2008)

Désolé mais oui je suis déçu alors je m'emballe hein. En même temps comme premier contact vous conviendrez que ça met une claque... Bref quand je dis pas fini j'entends pas par là que le produit n'est pas terminé, je veux parler des finitions. 

Et que Apple achète ses dalles ailleurs ne change rien, tout le monde achète ses dalles ailleurs puisqu'elles sont toutes fabriquées au même endroit. Mais je dis mal fini car je trouve pas sérieux de vendre un produit qui présente un vice de fabrication sans être couvert par la garantie. Mais c valable pour Apple, HP, Asus et toutes les marques. Vous conviendrez de la connerie du truc, ce soir je prends une aiguille je nique mon écran et ils accèpteront de le changer. C'est à celui qui joue au plus con hein... C'est stupide et un consommateur mal attentionné pourra toujours finir par avoir le dernier mot quoi. 

La garantie 0px devrait être la norme. Vivement les écrans à LED généralisés. Dans quelques années on en rigolera de ses foutus pixels... ....


----------



## johnlocke2342 (6 Mars 2008)

Perso, j'ai eu 3 kernel panic d'affilée ce matin sur le macbook ancien modèle renvoyé cet après midi.
Comme premier contact, y'a mieux, surtout quand on vient chez Apple pour fuir les blue screen à répétition sous vista!


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2008)

johnlocke2342 a dit:


> Perso, j'ai eu 3 kernel panic d'affilée ce matin sur le macbook ancien modèle renvoyé cet après midi.
> Comme premier contact, y'a mieux, surtout quand on vient chez Apple pour fuir les blue screen à répétition sous vista!



Tu as demandé un échange ou un remboursement ? Ils vont te taxer les frais de retour ? 
Ca a l'air assez spé cette histoire, un peu à la gueule du client et surtout en fonction du gars avec qui tu tombes au téléphone côté Apple.


----------



## johnlocke2342 (7 Mars 2008)

Ca y est justement, c'était un échange dans le cadre de la mise à jour des macbook du 26/02 qui a eu lieu la veille de la réception. Non, je n'ai rien payé, c'est Apple qui a appelé TNT qui sont venus chercher le MB cet après midi, une heure après qu' UPS soit venu livrer le nouveau MB.


----------



## NightWalker (7 Mars 2008)

johnlocke2342 a dit:


> Perso, j'ai eu 3 kernel panic d'affilée ce matin sur le macbook ancien modèle renvoyé cet après midi.
> Comme premier contact, y'a mieux, surtout quand on vient chez Apple pour fuir les blue screen à répétition sous vista!



Tu as installé des applications dessus ? tu utilise quel modem ADSL ?
Tu as ajouté des barrettes de mémoire ? installé des drivers ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2008)

Je viens de rappeler l'Apple Store en insistant sur les possibilités d'échange à l'amiable de ma machine compte tenu de la situation. Déjà le discours change par rapport à hier : 
Apple ne fait pas de remplacement en dessous de 5px morts (hier c'était 3). 
Ensuite leur réponse à un geste commercial est non. 


J'ai fini par demander au gars le numéro du support commercial pour effectuer ma rétractation. Je les appelle tout à l'heure.


----------



## johnlocke2342 (7 Mars 2008)

J'ai installé iWork, VMware fusion et EyeTV 3 (je crois que c'est ce dernier le responsable vu qu'il empêche souvent l'extinction de l'ordi et je suis obligé de faire un force quit).
Comme driver j'ai installé un driver ntfs (je ne sais plus lequel, mais j'ai désinstallé immédiatement l'un d'eux qui buggait trop). Pour l'ADSL, c'est une connexion via un réseau, mais le routeur a des problèmes pour retransmettre le signal vers les autres ordis. Du coup, je n'ai jamais essayé internet sur mac. J'avais aussi installé la 10.5.2, mais elle est préinstallée sur le nouveau mac (qui n'a jamais fait de KP d'ailleurs).


----------



## Bibabelou (7 Mars 2008)

Mon MBP est parti avant hier de Chine et va rejoindre le reste de ma commande aux Pays-Bas (aperture, APP), le suivi sera visible en ligne lundi avec le nom du transporteur m'a assuré la dame du store mais je palperais le MBP vendredi 14 au plus tard, i hope so...:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2008)

Je suis enfin tombé sur un technicien sympa !! Il m'a dit qu'il faisait une exception vu mon cas et accèptait l'échange du macbook. Tout est déjà convenu et un nouveau macbook ne va pas tarder à m'être renvoyé. 

Par contre la semaine prochaine PERSONNE ne sera chez moi pour le réceptionner donc il va falloir que je trouve une adresse de livraison valable pour la semaine à venir. 

Concernant le retrait à domicile de mon ancienne machine, je voudrais savoir ou il faut exactement noter le numéro RMA (retour matériel) svp. En effet, le commercial Apple m'a dit de replacer le macbook dans sa boite originale et ensuite dans son carton UPS. 

Mais je dois le fermer le carton ? 
Et ou dois-je noter le numéro RMA ? 
Sur le carton UPS ? 
Sur le carton APPLE ? 
Ou est-ce que je dois glisser un papier dans le carton avec le numéro RMA ? 

Je suis content d'être enfin tombé sur un gars sympathique et compréhensif ! Il m'a rabattu mon caquet mais pour tout vous dire je préfère ça !!


----------



## choca (7 Mars 2008)

je suivais un peu ton affaire, j'ai cru que tu allais finir avec un ACER samedi prochain 


Non bas c'est cool en tout ca, comme quoi tout s'arrange. Mais il est vrai qu'il y a un soucis d'arbitrage entre les différents conseillers téléphoniques. 

Par contre pour ton probleme de post it a coller sur ta boite ! aucune idée


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2008)

choca a dit:


> je suivais un peu ton affaire, j'ai cru que tu allais finir avec un ACER samedi prochain


Moi aussi.... en plus ce soir on fête mon anniv et ma copine va m'offrir une souris et une housse pour macbook. 
Vous voyez un peu dans quel pétrin j'étais


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2008)

Ma copine vient de rendre les cadeaux à la boutique !!!!!!!! Arghhhhhhhh :rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau:


----------



## NightWalker (7 Mars 2008)

aganim07 a dit:


> Mais je dois le fermer le carton ?
> Et ou dois-je noter le numéro RMA ?
> Sur le carton UPS ?
> Sur le carton APPLE ?
> ...



Fais une copie que tu laisse à l'intérrieur du carton et marque bien sur le carton. Sur la partie visible du carton. Ils font le tri à la réception du colis.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2008)

NightWalker a dit:


> Fais une copie que tu laisse à l'intérrieur du carton et marque bien sur le carton. Sur la partie visible du carton. Ils font le tri à la réception du colis.


Pardon Nightwalker mais je ne comprends pas ce que tu veux dire par copier. Il faut que je mette une version imprimée de l'email avec mon numéro RMA ? Sinon quand tu dis écrire le numéro sur le carton en gros il faut faire ça avec un gros stylo noir directement sur le carton UPS non ? 

Merci


----------



## NightWalker (7 Mars 2008)

aganim07 a dit:


> Pardon Nightwalker mais je ne comprends pas ce que tu veux dire par copier. Il faut que je mette une version imprimée de l'email avec mon numéro RMA ? Sinon quand tu dis écrire le numéro sur le carton en gros il faut faire ça avec un gros stylo noir directement sur le carton UPS non ?
> 
> Merci



Exact...

Il faut laisser au moins une copie dans le carton de ta machine pour que le technicien qui l'ouvre après avoir jeté le carton retrouve les informations. Et marqué en gros sur le carton UPS pour que le technicien qui va réceptionner le carton puisse trier les cartons et envoyer vers les bons services.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2008)

NightWalker a dit:


> Exact...
> 
> Il faut laisser au moins une copie dans le carton de ta machine pour que le technicien qui l'ouvre après avoir jeté le carton retrouve les informations. Et marqué en gros sur le carton UPS pour que le technicien qui va réceptionner le carton puisse trier les cartons et envoyer vers les bons services.


Ok merci encore Nightwalker tu m'as bien aidé dans mes péripéties. 
Pour info des histoires comme la mienne tu en lis souvent sur le forum ?

edit : J'ai reçu l'email qui me dit que mon matériel va être changé. En revanche, l'email dit d'inscrire le numéro de retour matériel dans la case prévue à cet effet. La "case" ????


----------



## choca (7 Mars 2008)

TNT est passé chez moi apparement cet apres midi,  je vais aller récuperer mon bookpro demain matin a leur entrepot   Comme quoi leur tracking ne marche pas super !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2008)

choca a dit:


> TNT est passé chez moi apparement cet apres midi,  je vais aller récuperer mon bookpro demain matin a leur entrepot   Comme quoi leur tracking ne marche pas super !


On peut récupérer un colis dans un entrepot TNT/UPS ?? Mais c'est génial !! Et si je faisais ça moi pour ma livraison de macbook ? Il suffirait que je les appelle et que je leur dise : "Les gars, bougez pas je me ramène samedi prochain".


----------



## Philippe09B (7 Mars 2008)

Aaaah, enfin un suivi... UPS ! Mais bon, seulement Infos facturation recues 
Livraison prévue lundi, je sais pas si c'est possible avec eux d'aller chercher dans un centre de livraison le samedi ?


----------



## adrenergique (7 Mars 2008)

Commande passée plus tôt que prévue en fait:

MBP 2,5 avec config personnalisée : expédition estimée le 13 mars.


----------



## adrenergique (8 Mars 2008)

Je viens de craquer pour une time capsule 500Go en plus de mon MBP :rose:  

arf


----------



## choca (8 Mars 2008)

aganim07 a dit:


> On peut récupérer un colis dans un entrepot TNT/UPS ?? Mais c'est génial !! Et si je faisais ça moi pour ma livraison de macbook ? Il suffirait que je les appelle et que je leur dise : "Les gars, bougez pas je me ramène samedi prochain".



ouép, TNT étant passé vendredi, m'ont laissé un avis de passage, je les ai rappelé et m'ont proposé de venir récupérer le matériel samedi matin jusqu'à 14heures.

Plutot d'attendre lundi, voila


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2008)

choca a dit:


> ouép, TNT étant passé vendredi, m'ont laissé un avis de passage, je les ai rappelé et m'ont proposé de venir récupérer le matériel samedi matin jusqu'à 14heures.
> 
> Plutot d'attendre lundi, voila



Ca c'est cool  Tu habites dans la région parisienne ? Si oui, je suppose que tu es allé à l'entrepot de Chili Mazarin dans ce cas. Je serais peut-être amené à faire pareil ce we.


----------



## adrenergique (8 Mars 2008)

Oui tu peux. Il suffit de les appeler en fin de journée pour être certain de quand ils sont là et, si c'est le soir même de la livraison "ratée", savoir si le camion est de retour. 

La dernière fois je suis arrivé avec chance en même temps que le dit camion... Ils m'ont même pas demandé de pièce d'identité!


----------



## choca (8 Mars 2008)

l'entrepôt TNT ou était mon mac était à GARONOR Aulnay sous bois, c'est sur la A1


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2008)

Mon nouveau macbook a été expédié samedi après-midi et je devrais le recevoir d'ici jeudi sauf que cette fois y a aucune chance que quelqu'un se trouve à la maison pour le réceptionner...

Par contre pas de news de TNT pour venir récupérer l'ancien mais je pense que ça devrait pas tarder. Ou alors ils vont m'en faire cadeau :rateau:


----------



## xao85 (9 Mars 2008)

adrenergique a dit:


> Je viens de craquer pour une time capsule 500Go en plus de mon MBP :rose:
> 
> arf



La facture est salée en effet!


----------



## adrenergique (9 Mars 2008)

xao85 a dit:


> La facture est salée en effet!



Quand on aime on ne compte pas :love: 
Hélàs si... Ca fait cher, mais j'avais besoin d'une borne APX de toute manière alors tant que j'y étais.... (cça fait pas trop excuse foireuse?...)


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2008)

Mon macbook est de retour dans son carton. Comme ça je suis certain de ne pas l'abimer d'ici que TNT passe le récupérer. J'ai écrit en très gros le numéro RMA et le colis est bien complet. Le packaging Apple est intact et lui-même placé dans le carton UPS intact aussi. 

J'ai aussi mis une copie de l'email d'attestation de retour dans la boite et puis walà 
Maintenant la balle est dans le camp de TNT pour le retour et UPS pour la livraison du nouveau matériel. 

Je croise les doigts et vous souhaite à tous une bonne nuit


----------



## xao85 (9 Mars 2008)

aganim07 a dit:


> Mon macbook est de retour dans son carton. Comme ça je suis certain de ne pas l'abimer d'ici que TNT passe le récupérer. J'ai écrit en très gros le numéro RMA et le colis est bien complet. Le packaging Apple est intact et lui-même placé dans le carton UPS intact aussi.
> 
> J'ai aussi mis une copie de l'email d'attestation de retour dans la boite et puis walà
> Maintenant la balle est dans le camp de TNT pour le retour et UPS pour la livraison du nouveau matériel.
> ...




Alors pr le renvoyer y a une modification, il faut le faire passer par mon adresse puis je m'occupe du renvoie vers apple!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2008)

Ben c'est malheureusement pas à moi d'indiquer l'adresse de retour  C'est TNT qui va s'occuper de tout ça XD Moi j'ai juste refermé le carton comme il était. J'espère juste que j'aurais pas à tout rouvrir pour y glisser je ne sais quel feuillet TNT...

Je voulais m'occuper de cela ce soir pour tourner la page sur ce petit incident qui m'a quand même bien foutu en boule cette semaine. M'enfin c'est bien parti pour s'arranger !

edit : Je me demande quand même si c'est pas déjà arrivé que Apple oublie de venir récupérer une machine. Pour le coup ça deviendrait très rentable m'enfin moi je culpabiliserais à mort lol je crois que je me signalerais.


----------



## adrenergique (10 Mars 2008)

Combien de temps entre "prêt à l'expédition" et "expédié"???

Je viens de passer à prêt à être expédié...


----------



## Trulex (10 Mars 2008)

adrenergique a dit:


> Combien de temps entre "prêt à l'expédition" et "expédié"???
> 
> Je viens de passer à prêt à être expédié...



Moi aussi maintenant j'ai "Prêt(à) à être expédié.." et ce serais bien de savoit après cmb de temps ils les envoient...


----------



## adrenergique (10 Mars 2008)

Trulex a dit:


> Moi aussi maintenant j'ai "Prêt(à) à être expédié.." et ce serais bien de savoit après cmb de temps ils les envoient...



Ca fait combien de temps que t'es en "prêt à expédier"?


----------



## ub!k (10 Mars 2008)

adrenergique a dit:


> Combien de temps entre "prêt à l'expédition" et "expédié"???


Le délai entre les deux étapes à était de plus 3 heures, lors de ma dernière commande la semaine passé.


----------



## poiro (10 Mars 2008)

je comprends rien a leurs explications, si quelqu'un pouvait m'éclairer ?
j sais pas ou est mon colis...


merci

EDIT : j'ai effacé ta capture, tu as oublié d'effacer ton numéro de compte et commande...


----------



## adrenergique (10 Mars 2008)

ub!k a dit:


> Le délai entre les deux étapes à était de plus 3 heures, lors de ma dernière commande la semaine passé.



Ok Merci. Moi ça fait environ 4 à 5 heures pour le moment. Mais j'ai récupéré ma Time Capsule!


----------



## adrenergique (10 Mars 2008)

poiro a dit:


> je comprends rien a leurs explications, si quelqu'un pouvait m'éclairer ?
> j sais pas ou est mon colis...
> 
> J'ai enlevé la capture... NW
> ...



Ta livraison est pour le moment dans les temps, cad le 17 Mars.
Ton colis voyage vers chez toi. Rien de bien spécial.


----------



## poiro (10 Mars 2008)

mais c'est normal que je ne sache pas ou est mon colis ni par quel transporteur il voyage ?


----------



## machiga (10 Mars 2008)

Bonjour,
J'ai commandé mon MBP Samedi soir et l'arrivée était d'abord estimé à Jeudi, maintenant il est à Mercredi .

Par contre sur le site d'UPS, je n'ai aucun détails sur ma livraison, y'a juste ecrit               *Infos facturation reçues.

*Faut-il s'inscrire sur leur site pour avoir plus de détails ?

*poiro :* tu devrais bientot avoir un numéro UPS sur ton suivi.  Ce matin je l'avais pas mais j'ai du appeler l'apple store car y'avait une erreur sur l'adresse. Du coup la personne m'a proposé de me fournir le numéro d'UPS avec (j'ai accepté ). 
Et puis, jcet apres midi le numéo d'UPS était aussi sur ma console de suivie d'apple.

Voila voila

++
Machiga


----------



## adrenergique (10 Mars 2008)

poiro a dit:


> mais c'est normal que je ne sache pas ou est mon colis ni par quel transporteur il voyage ?



Pour Apple c'est classique. Mais tu as un tracking n° essaye sur UPS, TNT et DHL ce sont les 3 seuls qu'Apple emploie.

Si ton colis est en vol au dessus de ta tête c'est normal que tu n'aies pas plus de précision... Tu en auras quand il sera flashé au dépôt d'arrivée.


----------



## L@urence (10 Mars 2008)

Ca y est !!! Il est là  
Mon premier portable, mon premier mac et mon premier ordi tout court ^^
En magnifique MBP 15" et 2,4Ghz commandait mercredi aprem dernier !

Bon courage à tous ceux qui attendent encore, moi je file configurer tous mes programmes et télécharger les indispensables  

Et puis RDV sur la galerie switch dès que j'aurais le temps :rateau:


----------



## Trulex (10 Mars 2008)

Arf ! J'ai enfin reçu mon mail d'expédition de la part d'Apple avec mon numéro de suivi...c'est pas trop tôt lol

Quel soulagement


----------



## etudiant69 (10 Mars 2008)

Les photos du déballage :love:


----------



## NightWalker (10 Mars 2008)

Jolie série...


----------



## Trulex (10 Mars 2008)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Les photos du déballage :love:



Belle marchine ! Bravo et profite en un max


----------



## xao85 (10 Mars 2008)

L@urence a dit:


> Ca y est !!! Il est là
> Mon premier portable, mon premier mac et mon premier ordi tout court ^^
> En magnifique MBP 15" et 2,4Ghz commandait mercredi aprem dernier !
> 
> ...



Dommage elle vient de fermer!


----------



## adrenergique (11 Mars 2008)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Les photos du déballage :love:



Belle Machine!



Trulex a dit:


> Arf ! J'ai enfin reçu mon mail d'expédition de la part d'Apple avec mon numéro de suivi...c'est pas trop tôt lol
> 
> Quel soulagement



Moi j'ai toujours rien ce matin!


----------



## adrenergique (11 Mars 2008)

Ca y'est, il est parti!

Le n° TNT est toujours pas valable mais bon...

Au fait, pour ceux qui le savait pas: l'information de suivi est souvent plus précoce et plus détaillée si vous vous connectez à votre compte en passant par apple.com et non apple.com/fr

Par exemple ce matin le numero de suivi est apparu avant et il est précisé que le colis est parti via TNT International express

Sur apple france, il me donne le n° mais aucune précision sur le transporteur.

De même, pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas, il existe ce site pour suivre vos Macs: http://www.apecode.com
Il prend en compte le n° à 10 chiffres commençant par un 80 inscrit d'abord sur votre facture en ligne ("delivery note") puis dans le console de suivi. C'est plus précis que le track TNT, et si mes souvenirs sont bons, plus précis que le track apple aussi.


----------



## poiro (11 Mars 2008)

je comprends pas j ai toujours pa de numero de suivi et le numéro qui  commence par 800... ne marche pas chez ups, tnt, dhl...
ca me saoule car je sais même pas par ou est passé ni ou est mon MBP depuis l'expédition...


----------



## GrInGoo (11 Mars 2008)

J'ai hâte que les gens que j'ai fais switché recoivent leur mac.
J'en deviens presque fou d'attendre.

Ma copine + un copain -> 2 MacBook milieu de gamme. C'est déjà les 4 èmes personnes que je convertit


----------



## adrenergique (11 Mars 2008)

poiro a dit:


> je comprends pas j ai toujours pa de numero de suivi et le numéro qui  commence par 800... ne marche pas chez ups, tnt, dhl...
> ca me saoule car je sais même pas par ou est passé ni ou est mon MBP depuis l'expédition...



Ba si, "our delivery reference" que tu as flouté. Ca commence bien par 80 (c'est pas 800 qu'il faut mais 80 puis 8 chiffres)


----------



## Archaon59 (11 Mars 2008)

Ca y est, le Macbook Pro est commandé, on me dit une semaine pour le modèle de base avec télécommande et disque dur 7200tr/min, ça reste correct (bien que l'Apple Store Education disait 3 jours avant l'achat ) !

J'espère ne pas avoir de problèmes comme certains ont pu en avoir au niveau de l'écran LCD . Y a-t-il moyen de savoir sous MacOS X si le disque de 200 GO est en 5000 ou 7200tr/min ?

Bon en tout cas je suis excité comme une puce de recevoir mon joujou et de pouvoir harceler les gentils membres de ce forum !


----------



## adrenergique (11 Mars 2008)

Archaon59 a dit:


> Ca y est, le Macbook Pro est commandé, on me dit une semaine pour le modèle de base avec télécommande et disque dur 7200tr/min, ça reste correct (bien que l'Apple Store Education disait 3 jours avant l'achat ) !
> 
> J'espère ne pas avoir de problèmes comme certains ont pu en avoir au niveau de l'écran LCD . Y a-t-il moyen de savoir sous MacOS X si le disque de 200 GO est en 5000 ou 7200tr/min ?
> 
> Bon en tout cas je suis excité comme une puce de recevoir mon joujou et de pouvoir harceler les gentils membres de ce forum !



Au moins indirectement oui: tu peux avoir via info système le modèle de disque dur que tu as donc en cherchant, sa vitesse.

Sinon, peut etre que l'AS disait 3 jours avant expédition et que là t'as une semaine avant livraison, non? Je sais pas, mais en tous cas les délais diminuent toujours sensiblement pendant le transport (-1 ou -2 jours souvent.) 

a+


----------



## GrInGoo (11 Mars 2008)

Archaon59 a dit:


> Y a-t-il moyen de savoir sous MacOS X si le disque de 200 GO est en 5000 ou 7200tr/min ?


Non, si ce n'est pas ces performances ..


----------



## Archaon59 (11 Mars 2008)

adrenergique a dit:


> Au moins indirectement oui: tu peux avoir via info système le modèle de disque dur que tu as donc en cherchant, sa vitesse.
> 
> Sinon, peut etre que l'AS disait 3 jours avant expédition et que là t'as une semaine avant livraison, non? Je sais pas, mais en tous cas les délais diminuent toujours sensiblement pendant le transport (-1 ou -2 jours souvent.)
> 
> a+



Ok, merci pour la réponse !

/me attend à côté des autres qui attendent leurs Macs


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2008)

Le carton est prêt et TNT passe demain après-midi récupérer mon macbook. 
Concernant la livraison du nouveau, il a été expédié lundi matin (enfin il a basculé dans l'état : facturation reçue, expédié) mais il n'a passé encore aucun checkpoint en 24h. En fait on dirait qu'il a pas bougé aujourd'hui mardi XD Peut-être du nouveau demain matin...


----------



## adrenergique (12 Mars 2008)

aganim07 a dit:


> Le carton est prêt et TNT passe demain après-midi récupérer mon macbook.
> Concernant la livraison du nouveau, il a été expédié lundi matin (enfin il a basculé dans l'état : facturation reçue, expédié) mais il n'a passé encore aucun checkpoint en 24h. En fait on dirait qu'il a pas bougé aujourd'hui mardi XD Peut-être du nouveau demain matin...



Il est dans le même état que le mien....

Toujours pas de suivi 24h après envoi...


----------



## adrenergique (12 Mars 2008)

J'ai appelé l'AS pour avoir des infos de suivi:
enf ait quand Apple donne un n° TNT, il faut enlever le 01 à la fin de ce n° pour pouvoir suivre via TNT.fr.

J'ai donc un suivi!


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2008)

Moi le statut UPS a été mis à jour d'un coup ce matin et le colis sera livré dans la journée. En même tps que TNT passe chercher l'ancien  Je croise les doigts pour ce soir en espérant que tout ira bien cette fois


----------



## adrenergique (12 Mars 2008)

aganim07 a dit:


> Moi le statut UPS a été mis à jour d'un coup ce matin et le colis sera livré dans la journée. En même tps que TNT passe chercher l'ancien  Je croise les doigts pour ce soir en espérant que tout ira bien cette fois



J'aime bien ce genre de post: ça me donne espoir de le reçevoir... demain!!!! (ba oui, parti une journée après ça veut bien dire arrivé une journée après, non? )


----------



## BooBoo (12 Mars 2008)

Bonjour à tous,
pour remplacer mon mac mini G4, j'ai commandé la semaine dernière un MB.
Il a été expédié le 8, et depuis 3 jours, j'ai un numero de suivi, mais impossible de savoir pour quel transporteur !!
De plus, la date estimé de livraison est passé du 18 au 11 (hier donc...).
Alors que l'attente jusqu'au 18 me semblait longue mais supportable, le fait que ce soit pour hier me rend nerveux et stressé, surtout du au fait que je n'ai pratiquement pas de suivi.
Pour "Assigned Carrier" j'ai "NL DISTRIBUTION CENTER". Ca veut dire quoi ?
Et mon "Carrier Tracking Number" est un nombre à 20 chiffres...


----------



## Archaon59 (12 Mars 2008)

adrenergique a dit:


> J'ai appelé l'AS pour avoir des infos de suivi:
> enf ait quand Apple donne un n° TNT, il faut enlever le 01 à la fin de ce n° pour pouvoir suivre via TNT.fr.
> 
> J'ai donc un suivi!



Je pense qu'il est là ton soucis BooBoo


----------



## adrenergique (12 Mars 2008)

BooBoo a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> pour remplacer mon mac mini G4, j'ai commandé la semaine dernière un MB.
> Il a été expédié le 8, et depuis 3 jours, j'ai un numero de suivi, mais impossible de savoir pour quel transporteur !!
> De plus, la date estimé de livraison est passé du 18 au 11 (hier donc...).
> ...



Essaye sur TNT en en levant le 01 à la fin de ton N° si toutefois il en a un.
Sinon tu as un numero à 10 chiffres sur ta facture (que tu peux imprimer, en fin de dernière page, delivery note) qui commence avec un 80. rentre le là: http://www.apecode.com/


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2008)

Ca y est !! TNT est passé récupérer l'ancien macbook à 14h15 et UPS a livré le nouveau à 13h. C'est merveilleux !! Une semaine après ma crise du pixel tout s'arrange. Il ne me reste plus qu'à rentrer du bureau ce soir et espérer très fort que tout aille bien. J'espère qu'aucun pixel mort ou qu'aucune avarie ne viendra breaker mon switch cette fois. 

En plus je dois basculer mes données depuis mon PC vers mon macbook cette semaine car je revends mon PC ce week-end. J'ai déjà du retarder la vente d'une semaine à cause de mes déboires lol... Je vous tiens au courant en espérant revenir sans larme cette fois 

Bon courage à ceux qui attendent leurs machines


----------



## BooBoo (12 Mars 2008)

Merci pour vos réponses, mais mon code ne fini pas par 01 (00340xxxxxxxxxx86570) et su le site apecode, mon code en 08 ne donne rien...
Bref, j'attends...


----------



## adrenergique (12 Mars 2008)

BooBoo a dit:


> Merci pour vos réponses, mais mon code ne fini pas par 01 (00340xxxxxxxxxx86570) et su le site apecode, mon code en 08 ne donne rien...
> Bref, j'attends...



0800 046 046.
Touche 2
Touche...? je sais plus

Le 01 à la fin c'est eux qui me l'ont dit ce matin, ca a pris 30 secondes. 
Peut etre (sûrement) pourront-ils te donner un numero de colis valable.

Sinon essaye UPS et DHL aussi (ça ressemble à ups je crois)


----------



## Archaon59 (12 Mars 2008)

aganim07 a dit:


> Bon courage à ceux qui attendent leurs machines


Merci, bonne chance à toi pour le déballage, en esperant qu'il n'y ai pas de soucis  !


----------



## BooBoo (12 Mars 2008)

adrenergique a dit:


> 0800 046 046.
> Touche 2
> Touche...? je sais plus
> 
> ...



Bon, ca viens encore de changer...
j'ai maintenant un numero à 8 chiffres, toujours avec NL DISTRIBUTION CENTER et une date estimée de livraison au 14.
Je vais attendre avec patience jusqu'au 19, date de livraison indiqué au depart...

Je croyais que l'impatience n'était que lors de la première commande mac, mais elle est toujours présente, trois ans après, lors de la seconde... Ca doit être bon signe.

De plus, bientôt futur papa, je vais pouvoir initié ma future fille au mac (la mère étant difficile à convaincre...)


----------



## poiro (12 Mars 2008)

enfin du changement...
le colis a été pris en charge par UPS et devrait être livré le 14 (au lieu du 18 initialement prévu).
je sais pas si j'arriverai a tenir deux jours de plus...j ai attendu 6 mois, j attendrai bien encore deux petits jours qui vont être interminables...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2008)

Hourra !! Mon switch est enfin réussi !!!! Je n'ai aucun pixel mort et mon macbook va très bien 
J'ai eu peur au déballage car mon carton portait une marque de semelle et était légèrement enfoncé. Cependant le carton du macbook à l'intérieur allait bien !! J'ai aussi eu une frayeur quand à l'allumage le macbook s'est mis à turbiner des ventilos à plein poumon pendant 10min sans raison... Sauf que si car cette fois et contrairement au premier macbook j'avais configuré internet et ce qui le faisait turbiner c le download des mises à jour. Re-ouf !! 

Tout va bien et je me détends enfin loool


----------



## GrInGoo (12 Mars 2008)

aganim07 a dit:


> Hourra !! Mon switch est enfin réussi !!!! Je n'ai aucun pixel mort et mon macbook va très bien
> J'ai eu peur au déballage car mon carton portait une marque de semelle et était légèrement enfoncé. Cependant le carton du macbook à l'intérieur allait bien !! J'ai aussi eu une frayeur quand à l'allumage le macbook s'est mis à turbiner des ventilos à plein poumon pendant 10min sans raison... Sauf que si car cette fois et contrairement au premier macbook j'avais configuré internet et ce qui le faisait turbiner c le download des mises à jour. Re-ouf !!
> 
> Tout va bien et je me détends enfin loool



Ah profites en bien maintenant. Tout les tracas que tu as eu, ca arrive. Bienvenue dans le MacWorld


----------



## Trulex (12 Mars 2008)

aganim07 a dit:


> Hourra !! Mon switch est enfin réussi !!!! Je n'ai aucun pixel mort et mon macbook va très bien
> J'ai eu peur au déballage car mon carton portait une marque de semelle et était légèrement enfoncé. Cependant le carton du macbook à l'intérieur allait bien !! J'ai aussi eu une frayeur quand à l'allumage le macbook s'est mis à turbiner des ventilos à plein poumon pendant 10min sans raison... Sauf que si car cette fois et contrairement au premier macbook j'avais configuré internet et ce qui le faisait turbiner c le download des mises à jour. Re-ouf !!
> 
> Tout va bien et je me détends enfin loool



héhéhé bon switch à toi, n'hésite pas à mettre quelques photos du monstre


----------



## adrenergique (12 Mars 2008)

aganim07 a dit:


> Hourra !! Mon switch est enfin réussi !!!! Je n'ai aucun pixel mort et mon macbook va très bien
> J'ai eu peur au déballage car mon carton portait une marque de semelle et était légèrement enfoncé. Cependant le carton du macbook à l'intérieur allait bien !! J'ai aussi eu une frayeur quand à l'allumage le macbook s'est mis à turbiner des ventilos à plein poumon pendant 10min sans raison... Sauf que si car cette fois et contrairement au premier macbook j'avais configuré internet et ce qui le faisait turbiner c le download des mises à jour. Re-ouf !!
> 
> Tout va bien et je me détends enfin loool



Bravo et officiellement bienvenue!  
Si t'as le temps pour quelques photos, ça m'aiderait à attendre


----------



## BooBoo (13 Mars 2008)

aganim07 a dit:


> Hourra !! Mon switch est enfin réussi !!!! Je n'ai aucun pixel mort et mon macbook va très bien
> J'ai eu peur au déballage car mon carton portait une marque de semelle et était légèrement enfoncé. Cependant le carton du macbook à l'intérieur allait bien !! J'ai aussi eu une frayeur quand à l'allumage le macbook s'est mis à turbiner des ventilos à plein poumon pendant 10min sans raison... Sauf que si car cette fois et contrairement au premier macbook j'avais configuré internet et ce qui le faisait turbiner c le download des mises à jour. Re-ouf !!
> 
> Tout va bien et je me détends enfin loool



Félicitation !!!
pour ma part, j'ai enfin mon numero de suivi UPS. Bref, tant que c'est NL, il ne faut pas chercher...
Il est actuellement en Belgique pour une livraison prévu le 14 (il doit voyage ravec celui de poiro)


----------



## machiga (13 Mars 2008)

Bonjour à tous 
Jai reçu mon macbook pro dans la matinée  Youhouuuu  La transition XP à OSX se fait en douceur hihihi ^^ Mais quel calme ce MBP c incroyable !

Par contre j'ai une question, pendant ma commande, j'ai mis une adresse de livraison différente de celle de facturation et avec mon macbook pro je n'ai pas reçu de facture, est-ce normal ? Le seul papier que j'ai reçu c un résumé de la commande. Avec-vous reçu une facture ?

Merci d'avance
++
Machiga


----------



## adrenergique (13 Mars 2008)

machiga a dit:


> Bonjour à tous
> Jai reçu mon macbook pro dans la matinée  Youhouuuu  La transition XP à OSX se fait en douceur hihihi ^^ Mais quel calme ce MBP c incroyable !
> 
> Par contre j'ai une question, pendant ma commande, j'ai mis une adresse de livraison différente de celle de facturation et avec mon macbook pro je n'ai pas reçu de facture, est-ce normal ? Le seul papier que j'ai reçu c un résumé de la commande. Avec-vous reçu une facture ?
> ...



Félicitations.

La facture sera envoyée à l'adresse de facturation. Logique


----------



## machiga (13 Mars 2008)

Le problème,
C'est qu'il y a eu une erreur dans l'adresse de facturation (ils ont mis le meme nom et prenom et que l'adresse de livraison, alors que c'est différent). 
Et quand je les ai appelé, ils m'ont dit qu'ils ne pouvaient plus changer l'adresse une fois la commande partie. Apres, ils m'ont dit que ce n'était pas tres grave car je reçois tout à mon adresse de livraison... Dois-je m'inquieter ?

++
Machiga


----------



## adrenergique (13 Mars 2008)

machiga a dit:


> Le problème,
> C'est qu'il y a eu une erreur dans l'adresse de facturation (ils ont mis le meme nom et prenom et que l'adresse de livraison, alors que c'est différent).
> Et quand je les ai appelé, ils m'ont dit qu'ils ne pouvaient plus changer l'adresse une fois la commande partie. Apres, ils m'ont dit que ce n'était pas tres grave car je reçois tout à mon adresse de livraison... Dois-je m'inquieter ?
> 
> ...



Non, au pire tu peux imprimer ta facture toi même depuis ton compte client apple.

En ce qui concerne ma livraison, je comprend pas tout... Il est parti de chine le 11 Mars.
Si je regarde le temps de transport de pas mal d'entre vous ça donne livraison aujourd'hui ou demain...

Vu que le suivi TNT n'a pas bougé depuis le 11 (ce qui est impossible, il a forcément bougé le mac...) j'appelle TNT et on me dit que la livraison est prévue le 17?!? Pourquoi il faut 3 à 4 jours de plus pour moi? 
Je pense que tnt n'a pas plus de précision sur le suivi et que 17 était la date prévue depuis le début, par projection...

Vu la qualité du suivi et vos témoignages, je garde espoir de le recevoir avant lundi quand même...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2008)

Je vous fais des photos de mon switch ce we lorsque mon bureau sera bien rangé ! 
Pour le moment c'est un peu la merde. Le macbook est en biais entre le clavier et le bord de la table. Y a des cables usb partout avec un DD externe au milieu. En bref c'est pas zouli !! :mouais:


----------



## NightWalker (13 Mars 2008)

aganim07 a dit:


> Je vous fais des photos de mon switch ce we lorsque mon bureau sera bien rangé !
> Pour le moment c'est un peu la merde. Le macbook est en biais entre le clavier et le bord de la table. Y a des cables usb partout avec un DD externe au milieu. En bref c'est pas zouli !! :mouais:



Bah... rien ne t'empêche de faire un avant et après


----------



## Bibabelou (13 Mars 2008)

bin moi je vous prépare une zolie photo dès l'arrivée de mon MBP (demain si tout va bien!) accompagné de son écran 30", de sa time capsule et de tout un tas de trucs bien geeks...
:rose:


----------



## Ihabia (13 Mars 2008)

Hop !

Je viens de faire l'acquisition d'un iMac 24" 2,8 Ghz, d'occasion (déballé juste une heure, acheté en décembre 07), pour 1650 euros, avec souris et clavier sans fil.

Bonne affaire d'après vous ? 

J'en avais marre d'attendre l'hypothétique mise à jour Penryn, et je me dis qu'avec 4 Go de ram dans la bête dès qu'elle arrivera, je ne devrais pas trop perdre au final.

Enfin, sauf si vous me dites le contraire, auquel cas... 

En attendant, vivement son arrivée :love:


----------



## Archaon59 (13 Mars 2008)

aganim07 a dit:


> Hourra !! Mon switch est enfin réussi !!!! Je n'ai aucun pixel mort et mon macbook va très bien
> J'ai eu peur au déballage car mon carton portait une marque de semelle et était légèrement enfoncé. Cependant le carton du macbook à l'intérieur allait bien !! J'ai aussi eu une frayeur quand à l'allumage le macbook s'est mis à turbiner des ventilos à plein poumon pendant 10min sans raison... Sauf que si car cette fois et contrairement au premier macbook j'avais configuré internet et ce qui le faisait turbiner c le download des mises à jour. Re-ouf !!
> 
> Tout va bien et je me détends enfin loool



Bonne nouvelle ça  ! Amuse toi bien avec !

L'idée de la photo avant/après c'est une bonne idée, c'est toujours marrant de voir le avant bordélique avec un jolie Fenêtre XP puis l'après, un magnifique Macbook sur un bureau rangé respirant la sérénité !

Tient, comme accessoire je me prendrais bien un bonsaï !


----------



## Archaon59 (13 Mars 2008)

Ihabia a dit:


> Hop !
> 
> Je viens de faire l'acquisition d'un iMac 24" 2,8 Ghz, d'occasion (déballé juste une heure, acheté en décembre 07), pour 1650 euros, avec souris et clavier sans fil.
> 
> ...



Je pense que c'est une bonne affaire, vu le prix de départ ! L'écran est magnifique !

Bon je te laisse une place dans la file d'attente, t'as pas intêret à me doubler !

Comment on edit sur ce forum (c'est pas cool les double postes) ?

Edit : Tient, bah en fait on peut pas sur Safari Windows  !


----------



## adrenergique (13 Mars 2008)

Ca y'est, des nouvelles, il a quitté la hollande ce soir:
13 mars 2008 	22:23 	Arnhem Hub 	Consignment Passed Through Transit Point  
Il sera bien là que lundi je pense :hein:


----------



## poiro (14 Mars 2008)

j'adore UPS, hier tout allait bien, mon MBP etait en transit et devait être livré aujourd'hui et maintenant le colis est a feyzin ( a coté de lyon) et la date de livraison est passé au 17... alors que j'habite a lyon...

a votre avis y a des chances qu'ils me livrent aujourd'hui???

merci


----------



## Bibabelou (14 Mars 2008)

poiro a dit:


> j'adore UPS, hier tout allait bien, mon MBP etait en transit et devait être livré aujourd'hui et maintenant le colis est a feyzin ( a coté de lyon) et la date de livraison est passé au 17... alors que j'habite a lyon...
> 
> a votre avis y a des chances qu'ils me livrent aujourd'hui???
> 
> merci



j'ai exactement le même souci que toi, bienvenue au club...


----------



## poiro (14 Mars 2008)

UPS est passé ce matin, avec deux jolis paquets, et hop je me retrouve avec un clavier magnifique et un MBP flambant neuf et non moins magnifique...
et un switcher de plus, maintenant il faut tout réapprendre mais je suis confiant...
ceci est surement mon dernier post depuis windobe... adieu PC; bonjour Bonheur!


----------



## ub!k (14 Mars 2008)

Je reviens dans l'enfer de l'attente, mon MacBook repart pour un échange...
ça va être loooong encore une fois.... :rateau:


----------



## Bibabelou (14 Mars 2008)

ça y est !!!!
j'ai moi aussi eu la visite de Mr UPS peu avant midi...
installation, mise à jours, étalonnage écran externe encours...


photos à suivre...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2008)

ub!k a dit:


> Je reviens dans l'enfer de l'attente, mon MacBook repart pour un échange...
> ça va être loooong encore une fois.... :rateau:


Quel motif ??


----------



## Trulex (14 Mars 2008)

BIBABELOU a dit:


> ça y est !!!!
> j'ai moi aussi eu la visite de Mr UPS peu avant midi...
> installation, mise à jours, étalonnage écran externe encours...
> 
> ...



Héhéhé bon amusement avec, j'attends les photos...ça m'aidera à passer le week-end en attendant le mien :rateau:


----------



## ub!k (14 Mars 2008)

Le bruit...
Il était bruyant à son arrivé, et encore plus à son retour de SAV...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2008)

ub!k a dit:


> Le bruit...
> Il était bruyant à son arrivé, et encore plus à son retour de SAV...


Le mien aussi est assez bruyant mais c'est par période. La plupart du temps il est sage 
Je pense installer Coolbook pour contrôler un peu mieux sa température. Vue l'utilisation que je fais de mon macbook, 2Ghz ça fait trop ! Je pense qu'un bridage à 1GHz devrait faire dégringoler la température et ainsi laisser aux ventilos du répis. 

Mais fo d'abord que j'apprenne à utiliser Coolbook. En plus je crois que c payant XD


----------



## Archaon59 (14 Mars 2008)

L'underclocker son Macbook Pro ...
Certains mériteraient le lynchage public  !


----------



## David_b (14 Mars 2008)

Archaon59 a dit:


> L'underclocker son Macbook Pro ...
> Certains mériteraient le lynchage public  !



Je l'ai underclocké (enfin autant que c'est possible) car je l'ai pas acheté pour la puissance de ses processeurs et parce que j'aime le silence, je laisse la puissance brute à mon Mac Pro (qui est assez silencieux)


----------



## poiro (15 Mars 2008)

j ai fait de belles photos de mon MBP mais voila, la galerie des photos de switch est fermée...
j'espere que cela ne durera pas trop longtemps

a bon entendeur...


----------



## Archaon59 (15 Mars 2008)

On a beau être sur le web, les régimes totalitaires existent quand même  !

Blague à part, la date de livraison est pour le 19-20 ... Ca a plutôt tendance à s'allonger ou à raccourcir ? J'en peux plus là :hein: ...


----------



## adrenergique (16 Mars 2008)

En ce qui le concerne le MBP est pas arrivé hier ni en livraison ni à l'entrepôt. Ce sera pour lundi normalement.


----------



## ub!k (19 Mars 2008)

Nouveau MacBook reçu ! :love: 
Vraiment moins bruyant, les ventilos ce font un peu entendre, mais rien de comparable avec le précédent, idem niveau disque dur, c'était un Hitachi, dans le nouveau c'est un Fujitsu, il est impressionnant de silence.


----------



## titom63 (19 Mars 2008)

aller, ce n'est pas un veritable switch, puisque pas mon premier mac, mais la ça fais 3 mois que j'avais plus d'ordi, et je devrais recevoir mon macbook demain !!! 
je suis a cran.... vivement demain :rateau:


----------



## David_b (19 Mars 2008)

titom63 a dit:


> aller, ce n'est pas un veritable switch, puisque pas mon premier mac, mais la ça fais 3 mois que j'avais plus d'ordi, et je devrais recevoir mon macbook demain !!!
> je suis a cran.... vivement demain :rateau:



C'est vrai que t'as l'air... énervé
(voir ton avatar)


----------



## titom63 (19 Mars 2008)

David_b a dit:


> C'est vrai que t'as l'air... énervé
> (voir ton avatar)



 ennervé n'est pas le mot, impatient oui.... va falloir trouver de l'occupation pour ce soir !!!!
sinon je crois que ça va pas passer vite :sick: 

Qui voudra des photos (meme si c'est pas un vrai switch, quoi que vu qu'au boulot on est sous pc on peut dire que si ) ????


----------



## adrenergique (19 Mars 2008)

Moi je veux bien. Echange de photos.  

RDV pris avec TNT pour enlèvement le 27 Mars. 

J'aurai donc bien les 2 ordi en même temps  si tout se passe comme prévu. Confirmation que le SAV n'attend pas le retour du premier pour lancer l'envoi du second.


----------



## Benix (19 Mars 2008)

Macbook pro commandé mardi soir, j'espère le recevoir vendredi avec de la chance


----------



## adrenergique (19 Mars 2008)

Bravo, bonne attente!


----------



## sclicer (19 Mars 2008)

Voilà je m'étais enfin décider et ayant revu mon cahier de chargé j'ai passé commande.
Me voici donc en possession depuis le 14 mars d'un imac 24" et de ces petits accessoires en signature grâce à l'économie faîtes par rapport au MBp 
L'imac pour la bureautique le touch pour le dehors en attendant un iphone plus évoluer ( et surtout un forfait dégressif)
Ca me change de mon emac bleu


----------



## Archaon59 (19 Mars 2008)

Rhâââ sont sympa les livreurs, ils proposent un horaire de 15h à 17h, ok je libère donc cet horaire, j'attends et ... rien .

Moi qui me retrouvait comme à Noël à attendre le gros bonhomme rouge alcoolique ... Bon allez un coup de John Mayer et du chocolat et tout cette frustration passera .

Pitié, qu'ils passent demain ! Benix, titom63, je comprend ce que vous ressentez  !


----------



## benkenobi (19 Mars 2008)

MacBook commandé ! 

Modèle 2.4Ghz blanc avec télécommande (ben oui c'est une option maintenant), souris Logitech V470 (blanche évidemment) et clavier/MacOs en français.

Je viens de prendre mes fonctions à l'université de Nottingham et je me suis fait offrir ce petit bijou ! J'aurai bien pris le MacBook Pro s'il avait existé en 13 pouces.... 

Par contre je ne connais pas les délais ici en Angleterre, je vais essayer de récupérer le "tracking number" pour suivre l'expédition.

C'est le premier Mac dans l'équipe mais pas le seul puisqu'il arrive accompagné d'un iMac 20 pouces (euh non c'est pas pour moi, faut pas pousser non plus !)


----------



## titom63 (20 Mars 2008)

Archaon59 a dit:


> Rhâââ sont sympa les livreurs, ils proposent un horaire de 15h à 17h, ok je libère donc cet horaire, j'attends et ... rien .
> 
> Moi qui me retrouvait comme à Noël à attendre le gros bonhomme rouge alcoolique ... Bon allez un coup de John Mayer et du chocolat et tout cette frustration passera .
> 
> Pitié, qu'ils passent demain ! Benix, titom63, je comprend ce que vous ressentez  !



Toujours pas eu pour moi  il devais arriver aujourd'hui....
Pas cool ça...


----------



## Archaon59 (20 Mars 2008)

Tu es chez TNT toi aussi ?
Bon, normalement ils passent demain vers 15h, j'espère que cette fois le Macbook y sera  !

Apparemment les gens livrés par UPS ont plus de chance, ils sont clean eux .
Je sens que je vais mal dormir :rateau: !


----------



## adrenergique (20 Mars 2008)

Je préfère toujours UPS: plus rapide, plus professionnels... Enfin, pour ce que j'ai pu constater personnellement. :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2008)

l'expedition pour le 20, ce sera rate pour moi


----------



## adrenergique (20 Mars 2008)

Le mien est prêt à l'expédition depuis quelques heures.


----------



## titom63 (21 Mars 2008)

titom63 a dit:


> Toujours pas eu pour moi  il devais arriver aujourd'hui....
> Pas cool ça...




Macbook reçu ce matin !!! colis ouvert, trop beau...

Juste pour le week end de 3 jours, le top....

J'en profiterai pour faire des photos 

Bon courage à tous pour votre attente...


----------



## adrenergique (21 Mars 2008)

Le mien est partit ce matin


----------



## Archaon59 (21 Mars 2008)

Et le mien viens d'arriver :love: !

Punaise que c'est beau un Mac ... Je poste d'ici peu à la galerie de switch !

Bon courage à ceux qui attendent !


----------



## anneee (22 Mars 2008)

Archaon59 a dit:


> Et le mien viens d'arriver :love: !
> 
> Punaise que c'est beau un Mac ... Je poste d'ici peu à la galerie de switch !
> 
> Bon courage à ceux qui attendent !



petit veinard, va...

on attends avec impatience les photos de la bête


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2008)

bon, faut croire qu'en chine ca bosse pas le lundi, le suivi indique toujours shanghai...


----------



## adrenergique (22 Mars 2008)

enzo0511 a dit:


> bon, faut croire qu'en chine ca bosse pas le lundi, le suivi indique toujours shanghai...



Heu... On est samedi, pourquoi tu parles de lundi?

En chine, ça bosse 24/7 crois moi...
Par contre TNT, entreprise européenne ne bossait pas hier ni lundi car c'est pâques.

Il est dans l'avion ton MBP, seulement il sera flashé qu'à son arrivée dans les locaux TNT à Arnhem (et non à son atterrissage pck là il va stagner dans son container jusqu'à lundi ou mardi)... Perso j'attend pas de nouvelles d'ici lundi ou mardi au moins. 
Mais sait-on jamais.


----------



## alexsss (25 Mars 2008)

coucou les gens ayé g craqué pour un macbook pro avec l'offre mipe + ofup 

ça me revien donc à 1711 avec l'apple remote incluse:rateau::rateau::rateau:

voila donc office bien sur avec aussi frontrow et compagnie, 2 ans apple care etc ... 

livraison pour le momen 22 avril ! mé bon je pense que d'ici quinze jour c bon

PS : c mon premier mac :love: donc je swtich comme un grand, je suis content de mon achat et de "rentrer" dans la communauté mac:rose:

je vous tiens au courant


----------



## sephkem (25 Mars 2008)

Salut à tous,

Ca y est je switche... aprés 15 ans (Oh my god) sur PC

Commandé ce soir 19h30 (Imac 24" 2.4 GHz 320G de disque 1G de ram)

Expédié ce soir 23h14  

(Time capsule 500G incoming dans 5 jours)

Allez TNT on se bouge les fesses !!!!


----------



## NightWalker (25 Mars 2008)

C'est fatiguant à la fin tous ces gens qui switchent là... on va bientôt se payer des virus, des hacks, des spywares... comme la fenêtre d'en face    

Bienvenue et bonne attente


----------



## alexsss (26 Mars 2008)

merki, en même temps aujourd'hui j'ai le ventilo de mon pc portable qui commence à faire un bruit énorme et ça sent le cramé ...

donc je crois qu'il était temps que je switch:rateau:

ahhhhhhhhh mbp, remote, ilife, clavié rétro éclairé:love:

si ça continue je vais finir par compter le temps qui me sépare de ce mbp :rateau:


----------



## sephkem (26 Mars 2008)

en 3 jours, trois ecrans bleus sur pc...

Des fois on est content de son achat avant d'avoir recu l'achat...


----------



## adrenergique (28 Mars 2008)

C'est drôle comme ça va plus vite dans le sens Client vers Apple: 

28 mars 2008 	09:48 	Eindhoven 	Import Received 
28 mars 2008 	06:34 	Arnhem Hub 	Consignment Received At Transit Point 
28 mars 2008 	06:33 	Arnhem Hub 	Consignment Passed Through Transit Point 
28 mars 2008 	00:34 	Hub Rhein Main Dft 	Consignment Received At Transit Point 
28 mars 2008 	00:24 	Hub Rhein Main Dft 	Consignment Passed Through Transit Point 
27 mars 2008 	20:28 	Metz 	Shipped From Originating Depot 
27 mars 2008 	18:58 	Metz 	Consignment Received At Transit Point 
27 mars 2008 	18:31 	Metz 	Arrived At Sending Depot


----------



## mcfar115 (28 Mars 2008)

Macbook 2,4ghz commandé mercredi soir (23h), expédié jeudi soir, mais toujours pas d'accès au suivi du colis, c'est normal ? Je l'aurai pas aujourd'hui


----------



## sephkem (28 Mars 2008)

Salut à tous...

Juste pour vous dire que je vous écris....

DE MON IMAC !!!!!


Un switcher heureux.


----------



## NightWalker (28 Mars 2008)

sephkem a dit:


> Salut à tous...
> 
> Juste pour vous dire que je vous écris....
> 
> ...



c'est tout... ???


----------



## sephkem (28 Mars 2008)

il m'en faut peu pour être heureux 

Je reviendrais plus longuement là dessus dans la galerie des switchs.


----------



## anneee (29 Mars 2008)

sephkem a dit:


> il m'en faut peu pour être heureux
> 
> *Je reviendrais plus longuement là dessus dans la galerie des switchs.*





et félicitations pour ton switch


----------



## nroK (29 Mars 2008)

Petite question,

je préfere la poser ici que d'ouvrir un nouveau topic...

La différence entre le mac pro mono- quad et le bi-quad se situe juste au niveau du nombre de processeur ?
Il n'y a pas d'autres différences techniques ? par exemple une mémoire cache différente ou autres ?


----------



## missou (31 Mars 2008)

L'attente est encore plus longue maintenant que mon frère a commandé son MB à 15h30, qu'à 17h il était expédié et qu'il le reçoit normalement mercredi, et moi MBP commandé mercredi dernier, arrivé en hollande hier, pas avant vendredi chez moi...

Je veux mourir :'(


----------



## Mac Toled (1 Avril 2008)

Hey mon mbp a été expedié aujourd'hui vers 11h mais je peux pas suivre le colis mon num de commande est du genre W avec des chiffres derrieres.


----------



## missou (1 Avril 2008)

Normalement ton numéro de suivi, d'après ce que j'en ai compris, si c'est TNT qui s'occupe de l'acheminement, c'est le numéro en 8070... que tu as d'inscrit dans le mail que tu as recu lors de la confirmation de la commande.

Une fois munis de ce numéro, TNT.fr tu colles le numéro, tu coche "référence" tu ne mets pas de numéro de département, et go 
Par contre il est possible qu'un suivi ne soit pas tout de suite disponible, et sinon si c'est UPS qui transporte, connecte toi au suivi des commandes sur l'apple store, clique suivre cette expédition, et c'est le numéro "tracking number' ou un truc du genre.


----------



## jibe_ (1 Avril 2008)

Attente interminable pour ma part , ca va bientot faire 3 semaine que j'ai commande mon mac pro (quad 2.8, 8800 GT, airport, calvier qwerty, le reste etant standard) chez un premium reseller.

J'espere avoir des news cette semaine.

@+


----------



## Genghis (3 Avril 2008)

Pfui moi mon macbook pro a été envoyé le 31 mars, et depuis sur le site Apple rien n'a changé, je vois pas trop l'intérêt d'un order tracking s'il faut que j'attende que ma commande soit arrivée chez moi pour être mis à jour sur le web


----------



## zarathoustra (3 Avril 2008)

quetzal a dit:


> Moi, j'attends les mises à jour des iMac et MacBookPro. C'est d'autant plus long qu'il n'y a pas de visibilité sur quand seront les prochains modèles.



D'ailleurs tu conseilles leopard ou tiger ?


----------



## NightWalker (3 Avril 2008)

Genghis a dit:


> Pfui moi mon macbook pro a été envoyé le 31 mars, et depuis sur le site Apple rien n'a changé, je vois pas trop l'intérêt d'un order tracking s'il faut que j'attende que ma commande soit arrivée chez moi pour être mis à jour sur le web



Sans vouloir faire un jeu de mot, mais "tracking order" veut dire suivi de commande, et pas de livraison. Pour le suivi de livraison il faut passer par les sites de UPS ou TNT.


----------



## Genghis (5 Avril 2008)

Hey bon,
Mes colis (Macbook pro, airport express, batterie supplémentaire) doivent arriver mardi prochain, cool, en plus le livreur est UPS et a priori ils sont plus compétents que TNT ^^.


----------



## zarathoustra (11 Avril 2008)

Genghis a dit:


> Hey bon,
> Mes colis (Macbook pro, airport express, batterie supplémentaire) doivent arriver mardi prochain, cool, en plus le livreur est UPS et a priori ils sont plus compétents que TNT ^^.



UPS plus compétents que TNT, ca c'est une certitude.

S.


----------



## bolei (15 Avril 2008)

Bonsoir,

Alors voila moi j'ai commendé un mac ce Samedi et la sur le tracking il est au dépos tout près de chez moi !  la livraison et prévue pour demain...Mais une forte envi d'allé le chercher directement au centre vien en moi. 
C'est possible ? 


Merci,


----------



## NED (17 Avril 2008)

zarathoustra a dit:


> UPS plus compétents que TNT, ca c'est une certitude.
> 
> S.


*U*rgent le colis là, *P*ousses toi je livre, *S*pécial paquet pour monsieuuur !

*T*'as pas une clope? *N*on j'me suis pas reveillé. *T*ant pis on se recouche alors....


----------



## MacPinpon (30 Avril 2008)

Je relance ce topic car ça y est j'ai commandé mon MacBook  le 27 avril, et que en effet l'attente est trop longue!!! (Ça faisait plus d'un an que je voulais switcher...) La livraison est prévu pour le 14 mai, je sais qu'il y a plusieurs ponts mais ça fait long...

La commande est bien marqué expédié, j'ai bien mon numéro de tracking commençant par 8070.... mais je n'arrive pas à suivre mon colis!!!:hein: Donc si il y a une âme charitable qui à été dans le même cas que moi et qu'il veut bien m'expliquer ?.... 

Pour arranger le tout, je vois défiler des dizaine de camions UPS et TNT devant mon bureau!!

Donc s'il vous plait aider moi!


----------



## Feena (1 Mai 2008)

Le mien doit arriver le 6 ou le 7 mai, commandé hier soir.... et C'est deja dur d'attendre !!!
Bon courage MacPinpon, tu n'arrives toujours pas a suivre ta commande ?


----------



## MacPinpon (1 Mai 2008)

Malheuresement, non. Le seul truc que je peux suivre c'est le shipment status fournis par Apple ("in transit to customer"). J'espère bien recevoir mon premier mac Lundi matin...


----------



## NightWalker (1 Mai 2008)

Tu as essayé sur le site de TNT ?


----------



## MacPinpon (1 Mai 2008)

J'ai essayé sur le site de TNT et de UPS et c'est la même... numéro introuvable...
Mais bon j'ai bon espoir...


----------



## Feena (1 Mai 2008)

Mon mac book est toujours "*Prêt(s) à l'expédition "* depuis ce matin, pourquoi nous sommes le 1er mai aujourd'hui :hein:  
Je crois que je vais aller m'amuser avec la magnifique calculatrice windows pour faire passer le temps, elle me manquera :rateau:


----------



## GrInGoo (1 Mai 2008)

MacPinpon a dit:


> J'ai essayé sur le site de TNT et de UPS et c'est la même... numéro introuvable...
> Mais bon j'ai bon espoir...



Il n'est pas perdu, t'inquiètes pas; il devrait pas tarder à arriver.


----------



## Kéfa (2 Mai 2008)

Bon bah pour la deuxième fois, je rejoins le clan des impatients avec la commande fraichement passée de mon futur iMac en remplacement de mon iMac 2nd Gen Core Duo 20' (Paix à son âme)

iMac 24' 2.8GHz Intel Core 2 Duo
2GB 800MHz DDR2 SDRAM - 2x1GB (encore 2 barettes qui vont me rester sur les bras quand je passerai à 4Go...)
NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GS avec 512 Mo de mémoire GDDR3
1TB Serial ATA Drive
Mighty Mouse & Clavier Sans fil
Vaut mieux trop que pas assez  (je plaisante bien sur)

Bon courage à ceux qui attendent depuis longtemps déjà !


----------



## VICTORYX (2 Mai 2008)

Je vous rejoint en attente de mon Bijoux ( hé oui je lui ai donné un nom tellement je l'aime ) 

Donc Imac 20" 2x1 go 2,4 Ghz
250 go
Mighty mouse sans fil 

Bref C'est le plus bel ordinateur que j'ai jamais eu ! et moi je dis vive apple !


----------



## shenrone (2 Mai 2008)

Je peu me joindre à vous même si j'ai commandé mon iMac ailleurs que chez Apple?

Parce que moi aussi j'ai hâte!!! 

iMac 24" avec garantie 3 ans 0 pixels morts :love:


----------



## VICTORYX (2 Mai 2008)

Wah , Combien as tu payé tout cela ?


----------



## shenrone (2 Mai 2008)

Ben l'avantage c'est qu'avec la carte fnac tu as 5% de remise sur l'iMac et sur la garantie supplémentaire, ce qui doit faire dans les 1737, soit...

...toutes mes économies 

suis ruiné :rateau:


Mais ça en vaut la peine :love:


----------



## VICTORYX (3 Mai 2008)

Wah 1737 ca fais beaucoup mais je les metterai sans hésiter pour la machine que tu va avoir !  Et je crois qu'on va pas dormir de la nuit avec nos bétes , perso j'y pense 24h/24h ^^


----------



## shenrone (3 Mai 2008)

VICTORYX a dit:


> Wah 1737 ca fais beaucoup mais je les metterai sans hésiter pour la machine que tu va avoir !  Et je crois qu'on va pas dormir de la nuit avec nos bétes , perso j'y pense 24h/24h ^^



Moi aussi j'y pense constamment, demande à ma femme


----------



## VICTORYX (3 Mai 2008)

On a plus qu'a attendre , attendre ATTENDRE .....


----------



## figaro (3 Mai 2008)

lol allez courage les mecs/filles ! L'attente en vaut la peine.

Vous allez faire des envieux en plus avec les belles machines que vous vous êtes commandés, croyez moi j'en connais plus d'un qui aimeraient être dans la phase d'attente mais qui doivent encore économiser pour s'acheter un mac .

Cela dit .... lorsque j'attendais mon mac j'étais comme vous, je l'attendais et y pensais 24h/24, et puis depuis que je l'ai reçu en juin dernier ... tout pareil, enfin d'après ma copine .

p.s : attention, sous le coup de l'émotion vous risquez de faire comme moi et lâcher un gros billet au livreur lol  .


----------



## xonotor (3 Mai 2008)

Moi je l'ai même pas encore commander alors plaignez vous.  
Courage à tous .


----------



## flotow (3 Mai 2008)

MacPinpon a dit:


> numéro introuvable...
> Mais bon j'ai bon espoir...



qu'il ne soit pas perdu?  (oui, le floodre, c'est maaal )


----------



## xonotor (3 Mai 2008)

> Posté par MacPinpon
> numéro introuvable...
> Mais bon j'ai bon espoir...


L'espoir fait vivre  :rateau:


----------



## W20 (3 Mai 2008)

ce thread est énorme !!

ayé, je trépigne depuis que j'ai commandé un petit imac 20' , 2,66gh, option 500go...

pour patienter, j'utilise toutes les astuces: rangement de bureau, achats de petits accessoires, comme un cable pour relier la bête à un 2ème écran, barettes de 2*2go, remplacement de mon tapis de souris... chaque achat étant espacé de plusieurs jours, j'ai ainsi l'impression qu'un petit bout de mac arrive chez moi au fur et à mesure... ça aide...

à ce rythme là, j'espère juste que ça viendra assez vite pour ne pas sombrer dans le "tuning" ( = accessoirisation poussée à l'extrème )  

bon courage à tous ceux qui attendent !


----------



## Ptitdoux (3 Mai 2008)

Idem, je vous rejoins tous. J'attends ma commande sous peu, Apple vient de me confirmer à l'instant le départ de mon Imac 24' 3,06 Ghz, 4Go de Ram, Geforce 8800 GS, DD de 500Go, clavier et souris sans fil.

J'espère maintenant que j'aurai plus de chance que mon Macbook que je suis allé chercher chez un vendeur agréé hier. Pourquoi ? Parce que j'ai un pb d'écran. A la moindre vibration, j'ai un léger effet de vague à droite ou gauche de l'écran sur 3cm de haut  Pour un portable ca ne le fait pas trop. Mon switch débute bien :mouais: . Mon dossier à été transmit au service après-vente d'Apple aujourd'hui et lundi j'espère qu'il me confirmeront un échange pur et simple (dans les plus bref délais)...Pour une machine acheté 24h plus tôt c'est un minimum. Je croise les doigts que mon Imac ronronne...​


----------



## flotow (4 Mai 2008)

W20 a dit:


> pour patienter, j'utilise toutes les astuces: rangement de bureau, achats de petits accessoires, comme un cable pour relier la bête à un 2ème écran, barettes de 2*2go, remplacement de mon tapis de souris... chaque achat étant espacé de plusieurs jours, j'ai ainsi l'impression qu'un petit bout de mac arrive chez moi au fur et à mesure... ça aide...





W20 a dit:


> à ce rythme là, j'espère juste que ça viendra assez vite pour ne pas sombrer dans le "tuning" ( = accessoirisation poussée à l'extrème )



ouais, mais aussi le portefeuille qui se vide a l'extreme (ca se vide plus vite que le bureau qui se rempli, rassure toi )


----------



## t-bo (4 Mai 2008)

J'espère qu'ils font pas parvenir par bateau leur marchandise de Chine. Car c'est 10 000 conteneurs qui tombe à l'eau chaque année (si si ! source : Capital)


----------



## GrInGoo (4 Mai 2008)

thibotus01 a dit:


> J'espère qu'ils font pas parvenir par bateau leur marchandise de Chine. Car c'est 10 000 conteneurs qui tombe à l'eau chaque année (si si ! source : Capital)



Non non c'est par avion. Enfin ca dépend, ils ont défois du Stock aux Pays Bas et envoi direct de là bas. Si ta commande est un peu spéciale, elle viendra par avion de Chine ( en transitant par les Pays Bas )


----------



## Feena (4 Mai 2008)

Toujours entrain d'attendre mon macbook :love: 
Le grand jour est prévu pour le 6, le site UPS me tuera... 
Un peu plus long que les "2 days shipment" indiqués sur le site :hein: mais on se dit que l'attente en vaut la peine  
Très bonne idée pour le rangement de bureau, je vais m'y mettre de suite !


----------



## benkenobi (4 Mai 2008)

Feena a dit:


> Toujours entrain d'attendre mon macbook :love:
> Le grand jour est prévu pour le 6, le site UPS me tuera...
> Un peu plus long que les "2 days shipment" indiqués sur le site :hein: mais on se dit que l'attente en vaut la peine
> Très bonne idée pour le rangement de bureau, je vais m'y mettre de suite !



Pense aussi à te laver les dents (pour le livreur), à charger ton appareil photo (pour le fil adéquat) et à enfiler quelques vêtements avant d'aller ouvrir la porte (pour pas attraper froid).

Et puis tu seras fin prête !


----------



## shenrone (4 Mai 2008)

Ptitdoux a dit:


> Idem, je vous rejoins tous. J'attends ma commande sous peu, Apple vient de me confirmer à l'instant le départ de mon Imac 24' 3,06 Ghz, 4Go de Ram, Geforce 8800 GS, DD de 500Go, clavier et souris sans fil.
> 
> J'espère maintenant que j'aurai plus de chance que mon Macbook que je suis allé chercher chez un vendeur agréé hier. Pourquoi ? Parce que j'ai un pb d'écran. A la moindre vibration, j'ai un léger effet de vague à droite ou gauche de l'écran sur 3cm de haut  Pour un portable ca ne le fait pas trop. Mon switch débute bien :mouais: . Mon dossier à été transmit au service après-vente d'Apple aujourd'hui et lundi j'espère qu'il me confirmeront un échange pur et simple (dans les plus bref délais)...Pour une machine acheté 24h plus tôt c'est un minimum. Je croise les doigts que mon Imac ronronne...​



Ouah, là c'est le jacpot


----------



## grolar (5 Mai 2008)

[l'attente c'est acheter des accessoires, faire du tuning...]

c'est vrai que c'est tentant... en attendant mon Mac Pro octocoeur commandé le 22/04 et devant être livré le 25 (cf info de l'Appelestore ce matin, cad le 5 mai) j'ai aussi dévalisé les marchands d'accessoires; suis même pas sûr de savoir les installer (DD interne, RAM...), mais quand même c'est long, surtout qu'en appelant l'Applestore, on a des gens qui répondent: consultez la page web de suivi ! on peut pas vous en dire plus...

sans info comment déployer à temps le tapis rouge


----------



## Ptitdoux (5 Mai 2008)

Et bien, on pourra dire que mon attente aura été mouvementée, comme première impression, on a vu mieux. Récapitulatif :​ 
*- Vendredi 03/05* : achat de mon premier Mac chez un revendeur officiel (un Macbook, le second, un Imac étant en commande sur l'Appel store).
*- Vendredi soir* : déballage de la machine, mise en route...Etonnement, l'écran affiche à chaque petite vibration des "vagues" à droite ou à gauche sur une surface de 4 cm sur 2 environs...
*- Samedi matin* : J'appele le revendeur, j'explique le pb, ils me disent de venir avec pour éventuellement l'envoyer en réparation ! Ke Neni, je reponds vous me l'échangé directement. Ils ne peuvent pas, dans ce cas je dois passer par l'Apple Store.
-* Samedi midi* : coup de file chez Apple. Un gentil monsieur me répond, me fait un dossier qui sera transmit lundi matin 8h au service après vente, pour un échange éventuel. Parfait.
*- Lundi matin 8h50* : coup de fil au service après-vente. Une gentille dame, blablabla, vous devez retéléphoner à 9h au service commercial pour ce pb, je transfert déjà votre dossier avec une note supplémentaire...Ok.
-* Lundi matin 9h08* : coup de fil au service commercial, une autre dame, agressive, qui m'engueule presque en disant que ce n'est pas à eux de changer la machine, mais au revendeur officiel et qu'il ne peut refuser..Ah...Elle va leur téléphoner pour éclaircir la chose...Elle me met en attente...9h15...9h20...9h25...9h30...9h35...9h40...J'en ai marre d'attendre je raccroche !
*- Lundi matin 9h45* : je rappele, j'ai un gentil monsieur qui me transfert à la personne compétente. Une dame un peu peaumée qui certifie que eux ne peuvent rien faire, c'est au mag de faire "éventuellement" l'échange. Je m'ennerve...Elle accepte d'appeler le revendeur. Elle me met en attente. Elle revient après 5 min, et me précise que le vendeur de la boutique va m'appeler pour résoudre le pb. Retour à la case départ. 
*- Lundi matin 10h20* : Je prend les devant, j'appele Cami (le révendeur), qui me précise qu'il va prendre contact avec le boss de la chaine de magasins (Cami) pour voir ce qu'il peut faire. 
*- Lundi matin 11h* : il me rappele en ne comprennant pas pourquoi Apple n'a pas envoyé un technicien chez moi pour "seller" mon mac. Si ce dernier est scellé, il pourra directement le changer au magasin. Il prend mon numéro de dossier et va appeler Apple pour s'arranger avec le technicien...Il me rappele dès qu'il a des nouvelles...
*- Lundi 12h34* : J'attends toujours...​ 
Bref, c'est pas la joie...Mon switch est plutôt morose ​


----------



## t-bo (5 Mai 2008)

Estime toi heureux quand meme car tout se fait assez rapidement, le meme jour, soit lundi.

Certe il y a un problème de comm. apparement, mais chez d'autres marques ca pourrait être bien plus long et traité en plusieurs jours. Faut relativiser :love:


----------



## Ptitdoux (5 Mai 2008)

thibotus01 a dit:


> Faut relativiser :love:


 
Je m'en veux surtout d'avoir acheté mon Macbook chez un revendeur officiel. Deja que je trouve les vendeurs (en général) incompétents, mais si même le service après-vente est meilleur sur le net...il n'y a vraiment plus aucun intérêt de passer par des boutiques physiques...Enfin, ici il y avait un pb de paiement, ma facture (Macbook + Imac) dépasse la limite de ma carte Visa, donc j'ai du utiliser deux modes de paiement, d'où mon passage chez un revendeur officiel...La prochaine fois, je demanderai une Visa Gold mouarf !​


----------



## t-bo (5 Mai 2008)

Et oui moi j'ai bien compris qu'acheter en boutique "physique" est maintenant inutile, pour nous public avertis.
Surtout que tout le SAV se passe de plus en plus directement entre le constructeur et le client. Et passer par la boutique est une perte de temps.

Le seul avantage c'est d'avoir le produit immediatement.


----------



## Cleth (5 Mai 2008)

Ayéééééééééééé je viens de  commander  mon Imac 3.06 Ghz :love: !!

Je vais pouvoir switcher en paix , reste plus qu'a attendre.. jusqu'au 13 mai, ça va être dur


----------



## MacPinpon (5 Mai 2008)

Ca bouge enfin sur mon suivi de commande!  Mon premier mac (MacBook de milieu de gamme) devrait arriver le mercredi 7 mai au lieu du 13! Yes, je vais pouvoir le configurer tranquillement ce weekend entre deux chouilles!:rateau:
Allez UPS, viens à moi! (Si possible avec encore un ptit jour d'avance car l'attente est dure!)
Bon courage aux autres impatients et plus particulièrement aux switcheurs...


----------



## Feena (5 Mai 2008)

Bon courage a vous  C'est dur dur d'attendre !!!

Le mien arrive demain normalement (matin j'espere) 
La je crois qu'il est perdu quelque part en Allemagne, parti de Langenhagen depuis midi alors que c'est a 6h de chez moi, il faut que j'arrete de regarder le site Ups


----------



## figaro (6 Mai 2008)

Ouille vraiment pas de bol Ptitdoux ! J'espère que ça va s'arranger au plus tôt pour que tu reçoives ton mac.

C'est vrai que lorsqu'on passe par l'AppleStore ils ont une plus grande maîtrise et peuvent te l'échanger directement.

iShin par exemple devait attendre l'arrivée du livreur avec son nouveau mac et le récupérer en rendant le défectueux (pixels morts).

J'espère que cette mauvaise expérience n'entachera pas trop ton expérience du Mac.

A bientôt !


----------



## grolar (6 Mai 2008)

grolar a dit:


> [l'attente c'est acheter des accessoires, faire du tuning...]





grolar a dit:


> c'est vrai que c'est tentant... en attendant mon Mac Pro octocoeur commandé le 22/04 et devant être livré le 25 (cf info de l'Appelestore ce matin, cad le 5 mai) j'ai aussi dévalisé les marchands d'accessoires; suis même pas sûr de savoir les installer (DD interne, RAM...), mais quand même c'est long, surtout qu'en appelant l'Applestore, on a des gens qui répondent: consultez la page web de suivi ! on peut pas vous en dire plus...
> 
> sans info comment déployer à temps le tapis rouge​


 

et ce soir 6 mai à l'Apple Store on ne peut toujours m'expliquer les raisons du retard, ni me dire où sont le Mac Pro et son écran; l'hôtesse m'explique " vous a-t-on dit que le colis vient d'Asie ?", ben non on m'avait juste dit délai 5 jours, pas 15 ou 20 ou...

c'est bête de rater l'opportunité de déballer tout cela durant un jour férié... dur... dur! :hein:​


----------



## W20 (6 Mai 2008)

bon, ayé, expédié aujourd'hui !! plus tôt que prévu...

par contre, ça met combien de temps à venir ? j'aimerais anticiper pour savoir quand aller au coiffeur et m'habiller " propre" pour le jour J  

en tout cas, le taux d'impatience vient de monter d'un coup :afraid: 

le bureau n'est même pas rangé, j'ai encore mon vieux tapis de souris tout troué, la pelouse n'est pas tondue.... grosse pression là !


----------



## Macuserman (6 Mai 2008)

L'attente est dure, mais l'attente est bonne !!
Plus on attend meilleur on se sent au déballage !
C'est un franc bonheur, tout au long...

Mais encore aujourd'hui j'étais tout excité à l'idée que de nouveaux MacBook & MacBook Pro sortent aujourd'hui...mais rien, je n'aurais pas des dizaines de messages à écrire, saliver en attendant mon mois d'achat...càd janvier 2009...
Alors c'est clair que j'aurais sûrement une machine au top, mais comme j'aurais pû attendre !! 
Deux ans et demi que j'attends...rendez-vous compte ! Et c'est même pas un manque d'argent...à 16 ans, on a pas trop de responsabilité financière lourde..on se permet un peu tout...c'est ça le pire...un jour j'étais parti pour acheter un MacBook blanc (1.83Ghz à l'époque) et je suis reparti avec un Vaio...premier échec, que de regrets depuis...énorme erreur d'achat que c'était que ce Sony: une lenteur, je vous raconte pas...avec du Celeron M. 
Je sais maintenant pourquoi Intel a stoppé ce proco !

Ensuite, pareil, bis répétita...je pars à la FNAC (Internet) pour me prendre le nouvel iMac (en plastique blanc) et.....je repars (Internet toujours) avec un Dell mais plus à la FNAC ! 
Grosse erreur, je le reconnais seulement maintenant, je me suis rendu compte que ce fixe n'est pas forcemment plus puissant que le MacBook Pro d'ancienne génération à 2.2Ghz...et je suis cioncé lorsque je vais chez mes grands-parents; je mobilise leur ordinateur (en ce moment même par exemple)...

Dernier épisode en date: mon père à 2 reprises; veut un ultra-portable...toc, depuis 2 ans que je fais du lobby pour Apple: on part pour le MacBook Air, je suis extrêmement heureux, un premier Mac à la maison...et bah non, on passe, malheur ôôôôô malheur, devant SFR...et oui, vous vous en doutez: "OOOuuuuaaahhhou le EeePC"...loupé encore !!  
Question de malédiction peut-être...

Eh bien, depuis plus de 7 mois: hop, je prends un MacBook Pro (en fonction de mes moyens...j prendrais peut-être un 17" occase mais de toute manière, le 15.4" neuf ! Quoique je me demande de plus en plus si je prendrais pas le 15.4" deuxième modèle !! )

Il est temps de rompre la malédiction !!
Parce que l'attente est trop dure, je me joins à vous !

Incroyable non comme histoire non ?!


----------



## Ptitdoux (7 Mai 2008)

figaro a dit:


> Ouille vraiment pas de bol Ptitdoux ! J'espère que ça va s'arranger au plus tôt pour que tu reçoives ton mac.
> 
> C'est vrai que lorsqu'on passe par l'AppleStore ils ont une plus grande maîtrise et peuvent te l'échanger directement.
> 
> ...


 
Et bien la j'attends toujours une réponse. Le boss de la boutique était furieux contre Apple car normalement, suite à mon coup de file à l'Appel Store, la société à la Pomme devait m'envoyer un technicien chez moi pour "sceller" mon Macbook (à savoir vérifier le pb et le mettre dans une boite avec un scellé). Une fois fait, il me suffisait de passer au mag et il me l'échangeait directement. Ce pb est récurant il parait, et à chaque fois le client s'acharne sur le magasin...Chez Cami, ils en ont marre de l'attitude d'Apple à ce niveau. Il a donc pris contact avec l'un des responsables afin d'arranger le pb et signaler, qu'une fois de plus, la démarche normale n'a pas été respectée par les techniciens de l'Apple Store. Le pigeon dans l'affaire ? Le client...Comme toujours :sleep: 

Bon, dans l'absolu, cela ne m'empèche pas d'utiliser mon Macbook (mais quant il y a un défaut on ne voit plus que lui  )...J'attends de pied ferme mon Imac 24' demain soir  Venant directement de l'Apple Store celui-là !

Sinon, dans l'absolu, je suis ravi du Macbook, finition et design parfaits, et c'est un véritable plaisir que de l'utiliser avec Leopard ​


----------



## MacPinpon (7 Mai 2008)

Ca y est, j'ai mon MacBook! 
Maintenant une autre attente commence... Celle de la fin de journée car le MacBook va resté toute la journée dans son carton a côté de mon bureau...:hein::hein: Obligation professionnel oblige!
Bon courage à tous!


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2008)

Dur   
Tu n'as pas une pause le midi   :love:


----------



## MacPinpon (7 Mai 2008)

La pause du midi je la passe avec mon patron.... 
Donc je vais tenter de partir une petite demie heure plutôt, ça sera toujours ça de gagner!


----------



## Ptitdoux (7 Mai 2008)

Hop, hop mon Imac Alu 24' vient d'arriver avec 1 jour d'avance  Il m'attends bien sagement chez mon père qui l'a receptionné. Bon, vivement que je rentre du boulot et qu'il me l'apporte chez moi...:love: J'ai d'ailleurs acheté un tout nouveau bureau pour lui, afin qu'il se sente bien dans son nouvel habitat  

Me reste plus qu'à régler le pb du Macbook...​


----------



## t-bo (7 Mai 2008)

Je switch ! Je le commande demain  Macbook Pro 15" 2.4ghz + tunner tnt eyetv + étui larobe kaki.

J'hesitais à prendre la dalle brillante ou pas, ca sera la standard. Pas envie d'attendre 3 jours d'expedition :rateau:.
Et je veux des couleurs plus fidèles et pas de reflet.


----------



## Ptitdoux (7 Mai 2008)

Ca y est  J'ai installé la bête...ET là, après la mésaventure de mon Macbook (qui à l'air de s'arranger...), je suis aux anges, le nouvel Imac 24' est superbe  Je ferai des photos ce week-end que je placerai dans la rubrique adéquate


----------



## t-bo (8 Mai 2008)

macbook pro expediée aujourd'hui L'Applestore c'est fou ce que ca rame... Et ca a toujours ramé je trouve. :mouais:


----------



## Amalcrex (8 Mai 2008)

thibotus01 a dit:


> macbook pro expediée aujourd'hui L'Applestore c'est fou ce que ca rame... Et ca a toujours ramé je trouve. :mouais:


Tracasse pas, ce sera certainement pas le cas de ton MBP


----------



## kasarus (8 Mai 2008)

JE L'AI DÉJÀ, MOI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Amalcrex (8 Mai 2008)

Grrrr 

FRIMEUR VA


----------



## kasarus (8 Mai 2008)

Et c'est parti, rien de tel qu'un bon rouge 7 pour mettre l'ambiance   

P.S:un bon rouge 1947 n'est pas mal non plus.


----------



## Amalcrex (8 Mai 2008)

Oula oui, même un petit rosé par ce temps ci c'est pas de refu(rb) 
Tu l'as depuis quand ton MBP


----------



## kasarus (8 Mai 2008)

Amalcrex a dit:


> Oula oui, même un petit rosé par ce temps ci c'est pas de refu(rb)
> Tu l'as depuis quand ton MBP



Hein, toi tu fait "urb" quand t'as trop bu? 
sinon cf mon profil pour le depuis quand ça remonte à novembre ou octobre 2007 (dans ces eaux là)


----------



## Amalcrex (8 Mai 2008)

Petit veinard... 
Refu(rb) oui je confirme, quand j'ai trop bu et quand je vais trop sur l'AS :love:


----------



## t-bo (8 Mai 2008)

Statut UPS :                                      *Infos facturation reçues
*                            Poids :                                                                              4,80 kg                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                               Colis multiples :                                                              2
:rateau:

Réception estimée mardi !


----------



## kasarus (8 Mai 2008)

thibotus01 a dit:


> Statut :                                      *Infos facturation reçues
> *                            Poids :                                                                              4,80 kg                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                               Colis multiples :                                                              2
> :rateau:
> 
> Réception estimée mardi !



 estime plutôt avec une semaine de retard sur le mardi, comme ça si il arrive en retard, tune stresseras pas trop et s'il arrive mardi, ben, tu vas être sur la touche


----------



## t-bo (8 Mai 2008)

De toute façon je le toucherais que Mercredi (cours oblige...),  voir Vendredi si mardi ils ont pas pu receptionner le livreur !


----------



## t-bo (8 Mai 2008)

Lol décidemment :

             Statut :                                      *En transit                              - Date respectée                                                          *                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       Livraison programmée :                                                                              13/05/2008
                                                                 EINDHOVEN, BEST, NL


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2008)

Au moins c'est pas férié pour tout le monde  

Mais sinon, je sens que maintenant, tu va regarder toutes les 2 heures ton suivi de colis


----------



## t-bo (8 Mai 2008)

J'ai que ca a faire en ce moment, alors surement


----------



## kasarus (8 Mai 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Au moins c'est pas férié pour tout le monde
> 
> Mais sinon, je sens que maintenant, tu va regarder toutes les 2 heures ton suivi de colis


deux heures? moi je table sur 30 minutes



thibotus01 a dit:


> J'ai que ca a faire en ce moment, alors surement


Mais tu as plein d'autres trucs à faire, préparer la place pour l'ordi, aller regarder toutes les 30 minutes ton suivi de colis, re préparer la place pour l'ordi, aller clouer le portrait de Steve Jobs au dessus de ton lit, faire des reproductions géantes de la pomme croquée, changer les fenêtres de ta maison (il ne faut plus rien qui puisse te rappeler Windows), aller regarder ton suivi de colis, aller voir sur MacG si personne ne t'a encore incendié parce que tu floodais (oh merde c'est fait  ), psalmodier pendant des heures le contenu de OSXfacile et tu recommences au début de ma phrase.


----------



## Azaly (9 Mai 2008)

Ils mettent combien de temps à envoyer l'e-mail après achat sur l'apple store ? (refurb)

Je viens d'acheter un iMac il y a une heure sur le refurb et j'ai trop hâte!! livrai en 24h c'est marqué... mais bon avec les jours fériés je pense qu'il faut s'attendre à du retard.
Et c'est encore plus long puisque la belle bête grise va atterrir chez les parents (à la base c'est censé être pour ma mère, je dis bien censé...) et je ne serais pas là!! ma mère va me faire baver, pas juste!!


----------



## t-bo (9 Mai 2008)

Parti aujourd'hui à 11h30 de Brussels !


----------



## Cleth (9 Mai 2008)

T'as de la chance...

Ma date estimé d'expédition est aujourd'hui mais c'est toujours marqué prêt à l'expédition...

J'ai préparé mon bureau, acheté des accessoires, un bouquin sur léopard, je sais plus quoi faire pour attendre ...stro dur


----------



## t-bo (9 Mai 2008)

Si sa date est prévue aujourd'hui, alors ca partira en début d'après-midi. J'ai recu le mail d'expedition a 15h11 hier.


----------



## pacalm (9 Mai 2008)

iMac 24" CTO commandé le 29.04

Délai estimé d'expédition: 05 Mai, 2008 
Délai estimé de livraison: 13 Mai, 2008 - 14 Mai, 2008

Nous sommes le 9.05 et ça affiche toujours "prêt à l'expédition" avec les mêmes estimations...

Quelqu'un est-il dans le même cas ?


----------



## Cleth (9 Mai 2008)

thibotus01 a dit:


> Si sa date est prévue aujourd'hui, alors ca partira en début d'après-midi. J'ai recu le mail d'expedition a 15h11 hier.



Je croise les doigts en trépignant d'impatience alors 



pacalm a dit:


> iMac 24" CTO commandé le 29.04
> 
> Délai estimé d'expédition: 05 Mai, 2008
> Délai estimé de livraison: 13 Mai, 2008 - 14 Mai, 2008
> ...



J'espère que ça sera pas mon cas


----------



## figaro (9 Mai 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> JE L'AI DÉJÀ, MOI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
lol, pas sympa pour ceux qui attendent encore . Arrête donc de les narguer ​


----------



## Ptitdoux (9 Mai 2008)

Yop yop, je viens d'aller échanger mon Macbook à problèmes en magasin, après une semaine au téléphone. Bref, cette fois-ci c'est bon. Je vais pouvoir passer aux photos dans l'après-midi. Un switcheur heureux...

ps : j'ai réussi à le faire planter en installant Messenger for Mac  Microsoft me poursuit :rateau:


----------



## dani (9 Mai 2008)

Commandé ce matin : Fnac Digitale
iMac 3.06 Ghz-4GO-1TO

Apple Care = non
Garantie Fnac 3 ans = oui
Selon les dires du Vendeur........, .dans la garantie, le plus par rapport à l'Apple Care, c'est la garantie contre tout pixel défectueux pendant la durée du contrat.

2488 euros sur l'Apple Store
2508 euros Fnac
20 euros de plus, on y va, pas d'expérience de retour de matériel, donc peut pas juger...............à suivre et je vais surveiller les 36 prochains mois.

Et puis, avec la carte Adherent, c'est du - 5%
soit 2382,60 euros
10 à 15 jours d'attente, allez on va dire fin Mai.

Ma dernière commande iMac date du 04 septembre 2004, livré en novembre 2004
iMac G5 20 pouces 1.8 Ghz-2go-250Go


----------



## Azaly (9 Mai 2008)

Mon iMac est parti aujourd'hui, je pense qu'il va arriver la semaine prochaine, et je ne serais pas là pour le voir! c'est pas juste la vie!! il se sera fait désiré celui-là!!
Le premier rendez-vous n'en sera que plus beau


----------



## Cleth (9 Mai 2008)

Bon ça bouge un peu.
La commande est passée en expédiée
Livraison prévue le 16 (avant c'était 13/14 mai :hein  mais mon numéro de tracking commençant par 80xxxxxxxx correspond à rien sur le site UPS ni TNT d'ailleurs


----------



## t-bo (9 Mai 2008)

Ton numéro de tracking va changer d'ici quelques minutes/heures.

Moi il est arrivé à Paris, livraison pour mardi.


----------



## kasarus (9 Mai 2008)

figaro a dit:


> lol, pas sympa pour ceux qui attendent encore . Arrête donc de les narguer ​



M'enfin, je pensais que ça allait rester enfoui dans un post  mort-né comme sait si bien les faire Amal (spécial dédicace ) et voila que je reviens, 35 pages de fil


----------



## Amalcrex (9 Mai 2008)

Et non, tjs ce ***** de kasarus avec son MBP  qui se la pète ! (mais il a raison :rose


----------



## kasarus (10 Mai 2008)

Amalcrex a dit:


> Et non, tjs ce ***** de kasarus avec son MBP  qui se la pète ! (mais il a raison :rose



J'avais rien dit, moi. tu donnes toujours l'OS pour te battre, toi.


----------



## t-bo (10 Mai 2008)

*                              Votre colis se trouve dans le système UPS et sa date de livraison a été reprogrammée au 14/05/2008.
*Et merde, c'était le 13 avant.

Mais ca m'arrange je serais  là mercredi après-midi si il passe


----------



## Cleth (10 Mai 2008)

j'ai retrouvé la trace du mien il est arrivé en Allemagne, livraison prévue le 15 ....L'attente est dure c'est pire que d'attendre le Père Noël ...


----------



## kasarus (13 Mai 2008)

Cleth a dit:


> j'ai retrouvé la trace du mien il est arrivé en Allemagne, livraison prévue le 15 ....L'attente est dure c'est pire que d'attendre le Père Noël ...



Sauf que le Père Noel n'existe pas, et que ton Mac oui, non? 
À moins que ce ne soit l'inverse, hin hin hin....


----------



## ideoblc (13 Mai 2008)

J'ai rien commandé pour le moment, juste un plus gros compte en banque...
Ce sera en août pour moi, mais j'ai toujours pas décidé quoi, soit le 20'', soit un MBP en refurb, ou bien un MB avec Time Capsule...
3 mois pour reflechir ca va...


----------



## Feena (13 Mai 2008)

Bien contente d´avoir reçu le mien 

C´est au moment où je l´attendais le moins qu´il est arrivé !!!:love: 

Bon courage a vous pour l´attente, attention a l´overdose UPS


----------



## opiumdna (13 Mai 2008)

Youhou, commande faite d'un Imac 24" 2.8 Ghz, DD de 500 go, 8800 GS et 2 Go de ram. Après 13 ans de pc, je tire enfin ma révérence et entre dans l'univers mac


----------



## kasarus (13 Mai 2008)

opiumdna a dit:


> Youhou, commande faite d'un Imac 24" 2.8 Ghz, DD de 500 go, 8800 GS et 2 Go de ram. Après 13 ans de pc, je tire enfin ma révérence et entre dans l'univers mac



Bienvenue dans le forum 
P.S: Ce post ne sert qu'à des âmes en peine, il eût fallu que tu te présentes dans "Présentez-vous"


----------



## Cleth (13 Mai 2008)

Feena a dit:


> Bien contente d´avoir reçu le mien
> 
> C´est au moment où je l´attendais le moins qu´il est arrivé !!!:love:
> 
> Bon courage a vous pour l´attente, attention a l´overdose UPS




Trop tard...:modo:

Allez j'arrête de regarder ça le fera peut être bouger


----------



## t-bo (13 Mai 2008)

"En cours de livraison" pour mon macbook pro. Commande faite Jeudi dernier  
Mais cet aprem. je ne serais pas là, donc ca sera demain  si il vient pas me livrer là.


----------



## opiumdna (13 Mai 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> Bienvenue dans le forum
> P.S: Ce post ne sert qu'à des âmes en peine, il eût fallu que tu te présentes dans "Présentez-vous"



C'est fait ^^


----------



## kasarus (13 Mai 2008)

opiumdna a dit:


> C'est fait ^^



J'ai vu


----------



## figaro (13 Mai 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> M'enfin, je pensais que ça allait rester enfoui dans un post mort-né comme sait si bien les faire Amal (spécial dédicace ) et voila que je reviens, 35 pages de fil


 
lol oui on peut le dire tu t'es sacremment trompé ​


----------



## kasarus (13 Mai 2008)

figaro a dit:


> lol oui on peut le dire tu t'es sacremment trompé ​



Tas remarqué toi aussi?


----------



## figaro (13 Mai 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> Tas remarqué toi aussi?


 lol. Sans rire c'est ton message qui m'a fait réaliser qu'il y avait 35 pages au topic


----------



## kasarus (13 Mai 2008)

figaro a dit:


> lol. Sans rire c'est ton message qui m'a fait réaliser qu'il y avait 35 pages au topic



34 exactement, mais si on continue, on va se la faire la 35ème.


----------



## Amalcrex (13 Mai 2008)

Arrêtez un peu avec vos MBP vous... 
Bande de frimeurs


----------



## kasarus (13 Mai 2008)

Tu serais pas un peu maso sur les bords?
ça fait 30 pages au pif que je n'en avais plus parlé.
Bon, sinon figaro, toi aussi t'as un noeil carré qui te regarde quand tu ouvres ton ordi? et ce revêtement alu brossé, et ce trackpad divin et  et et ..... 
(Prends ça dans ta face, Amal tu l'as cherché):rateau:


----------



## Amalcrex (13 Mai 2008)

Je tente le diable, ok ...
En fait c'est surtout la signature de figaro qui me met mal à l'aise dans ce fil :love:


----------



## Azaly (13 Mai 2008)

question con mais j'ai la flemme de chercher ailleurs: c'est la poste ou un transporteur privé qui livre ?


----------



## pomme85 (13 Mai 2008)

Azaly a dit:


> question con mais j'ai la flemme de chercher ailleurs: c'est la poste ou un transporteur privé qui livre ?



Tu seras livré par TNT ou UPS


----------



## Azaly (13 Mai 2008)

et si on n'est pas là on va le chercher à la poste ?


----------



## kasarus (13 Mai 2008)

pomme85 a dit:


> Tu seras livré par TNT ou Canal+


:rateau:


----------



## pomme85 (13 Mai 2008)

Azaly a dit:


> et si on n'est pas là on va le chercher à la poste ?



Si t'es pas là tu les rappelle pour prendre un autre RDV.


----------



## pomme85 (13 Mai 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> :rateau:


----------



## Azaly (14 Mai 2008)

pomme85 a dit:


> Si t'es pas là tu les rappelle pour prendre un autre RDV.



ah... ils donnent leur numéro ?
Ils viennent n'importe quand dans la journée ?

Si j'avais su je l'aurais fait venir directement chez moi, et pas chez les parents, car j'avais peur que ce soit par la poste, et mon facteur ne sonnant carrément pas et mettant directement l'avis de passage, j'avais pas envie de me trimballer ce gros carton à pied, surtout que la poste c'est pas à côté et que je suis pas Mme Musclor

Question con, mais je peux encore changer l'adresse de livraison ?

Parce que là mon père va se taper 260 bornes aller-retour pour m'amener mon futur bébé, le pauvre...


----------



## Cleth (14 Mai 2008)

Ahhhhhhhh ça bouge pour moi, mon imac se trouve à une soixantaine de km de chez moi 

Par contre sur le site d'UPS il est marqué en cours de livraison.. mais la date prévue est toujours le 15. 
A ceux qui ont déjà reçu par UPS, ça veut dire qu'il n'arrivera que demain où que je l'aurais aujourd'hui ?


----------



## ratapignata (14 Mai 2008)

comment sait on par quel transporteur arrivera t il ? 
sur le suivi j'ai bien
 envoyé avec un numero "Our Delivery Reference Number"
mais pas de nom de transporteur


----------



## Cleth (14 Mai 2008)

Normalement c'est indiqué dans le suivi de livraison sur le store dans ton compte sous la mention Assigned Carrier. C'est soit UPS ou TNT.
Si ce n'est pas inscrit attends un petit peu il m'a fallu quelques heures pour que ça soit mentionné dans mon cas .


----------



## ratapignata (14 Mai 2008)

Cleth a dit:


> Normalement c'est indiqué dans le suivi de livraison sur le store dans ton compte sous la mention Assigned Carrier. C'est soit UPS ou TNT.
> Si ce n'est pas inscrit attends un petit peu il m'a fallu quelques heures pour que ça soit mentionné dans mon cas .


merci j'attends le update


----------



## t-bo (14 Mai 2008)

Ca y'est j'ai recu 

Par contre moins 1 pour Apple, j'ai recu la housse larobe dans un carton à part, qui était plus petit que la housse elle même, ils l'ont donc légérement plié. Résultat ca a gardé la forme... Esperant qu'elle reviendra normal avec le mac dedans.


----------



## flotow (14 Mai 2008)

les housse la robe sont super souple (ca reprend la forme a la fin, mais a condition que tu la 'force' (que tu lui donne une nouvelle forme)
donc, oui, avec la machine dedans, c'est bon


----------



## Cleth (14 Mai 2008)

J'ai reçu mon Imac aussi, du pur bonheur ... une switcheuse heureuse


----------



## ftiss (14 Mai 2008)

Commandé le 05.05, envoyé le 10.05 et réception prévu le 20.05. Argh que c'est long.

Faut aussi dire que j'ai pas mal attendu avant de me décider à switcher (depuis octobre 2007). Je suis plus à 4-5 jours (j'essaie de rester zen).​


----------



## Azaly (14 Mai 2008)

Ouais en effet ça parait long...

Commandé le 8, envoyé le 9 et réception demain donc le 15!

Par contre c'est sur le refurb donc c'est peut-être plus rapide, c'est sûr que si tu as demandé des changements de config ça doit rallonger les délais!

Il atterrit chez mes parents, je ne le verrais donc pas demain, c'est trop frustrant!! j'ai trop hâte!!


----------



## t-bo (15 Mai 2008)

Depuis octobre 2007? Mouarf, depuis Septembre 2007


----------



## Amalcrex (15 Mai 2008)

thibotus01 a dit:


> Depuis octobre 2007? Mouarf, depuis Septembre 2007



Juin 2006 qui dit mieux


----------



## opiumdna (15 Mai 2008)

Euh est ce que j'ose , je dirais à vue de nez, à peu près depuis 2004 que je pense à basculer du côté caché de la pomme. Enfin bon mieux vaut tard que jamais


----------



## Amalcrex (15 Mai 2008)

opiumdna a dit:


> Euh est ce que j'ose , je dirais à vue de nez, à peu près depuis 2004 que je pense à basculer du côté caché de la pomme. Enfin bon mieux vaut tard que jamais





Total respect man...


----------



## kasarus (15 Mai 2008)

Désolé les gars, mais dès que je vois l'Amal (partout , d'ailleurs ) sur ce thread, il faut que je poste un truc.
Donc, moi ça fait depuis 1994 que je me demande comment marche Windows.


----------



## Amalcrex (15 Mai 2008)

Bisque bisque rage... 
J'veux passer sur MBP... snif


----------



## Alex543 (15 Mai 2008)

Depuis le début c'est à dire mon switch en Janvier, j'ai reçu mon MacBook Pro, Passant plus de temps au SAV qu'à la maison, pour diverses raisons, poussières derriere l'écran, probleme de clavier dès réception, re-poussière d'écran et 2 Pbs au niveau du lecteur

Apple a daigné changer ma machine il y a deux semaines. Je passerais donc d'un Macbook 2,2 Ghz à la même chose me disaient ils. Mon SAV m'a dit que c'était étrange puisque la nouvelle machine ça faisait longtemps qu'elle était sortie.> Regard dans la boite mail ce matin, quelle surprise. Ils ont changé contre le nouveau modèle.
TNT m'appelle, on veut votre ancienne machine. Le mec du SAV qui s'occuppe de mon dossier est en vacances. Tout le monde du SAV me dit que la machine est déjà partie chez Apple donc je dis à TNT Il est déjà chez Apple. Hier le gars revient de vacances me dit ben non elle est là votre vieille machine. Donc histoire de fou.


----------



## kasarus (15 Mai 2008)

Petite embrouille. 
Tu as la preuve que tu l'as envoyé au SAV? (sinon ça va être chaud)


----------



## Alex543 (15 Mai 2008)

Oui j'ai toutes les preuves. Embrouille entre Apple, le SAV et TNT. Les gens qui partent en vacances et tout. Bon bref en attendant. Apple m'envoie la nouvelle machine Lundi ou Mardi. Ca va assurer


----------



## kasarus (15 Mai 2008)

tant mieux


----------



## Amalcrex (15 Mai 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> tant mieux


En parlant de nouvelle machine...  
Je suis le plus heureux des hommes ce soir


----------



## kasarus (15 Mai 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> Désolé les gars, mais dès que je vois l'Amal (partout , d'ailleurs ) sur ce thread, il faut que je poste un truc.
> :



je me cite.

Ah oui, c'est quelle bécane? ou tu es papa?


----------



## Amalcrex (15 Mai 2008)

Euh pour le moment solution 1, voir fil qui suit pour ça


----------



## Alpine V6 (15 Mai 2008)

Ca y est, switch effectué pour un superbe Macbook Air. Je suis enchanté par l'OS. Un peu moins par le clavier qwerty. Mais pour le prix ...
Commandé sur ebay lundi, reçu ce jour : 3 jours de livraison depuis l'UK et un prix proche de la parité dollard/Euro ...

3 Questions de noob switcheur :
Comment fait-on un clic droit avec une seule touche sur le pad ?

Control C  / Control V = inapu ?

Ou configure t-on le clic direct par le pad ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2008)

Préférences sytèmes > Clavier et souris > Utiliser le trackpad (...) effectuer un clic seondaire.


----------



## opiumdna (16 Mai 2008)

Bonjour ! Imac expédié le 15 mai wouhou !!!!!:love:


----------



## Alpine V6 (16 Mai 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Préférences sytèmes > Clavier et souris > Utiliser le trackpad (...) effectuer un clic seondaire.



Merci


----------



## figaro (16 Mai 2008)

Amalcrex a dit:


> En parlant de nouvelle machine...
> Je suis le plus heureux des hommes ce soir


 
Félicitation, profite bien de ton MBP, je vais voir de ce pas si tu as posté les photos qui sont de rigueur à la réception de son mac pour un switcher 



Alpine V6 a dit:


> Ca y est, switch effectué pour un superbe Macbook Air. Je suis enchanté par l'OS. Un peu moins par le clavier qwerty. Mais pour le prix ...
> Commandé sur ebay lundi, reçu ce jour : 3 jours de livraison depuis l'UK et un prix proche de la parité dollard/Euro ...


 
Bien joué ! Sinon tu peux bien entendu faire changer le clavier dans une boutique, en revanche je ne pourrais pas te dire pour combien . Des photos ?


----------



## Azaly (16 Mai 2008)

vg93179 a dit:


> vous êtes fous de commander des macs à 1 semaine de l'apple expo.
> Moi j'ose même pas acheter un écran...



Bah quand on voit une bonne occaz sur le refurb... 
Puis bon selon l'usage pas besoin d'avoir le modèle dernier cri!


----------



## opiumdna (16 Mai 2008)

Je voulais savoir comment il m'était possible de savoir à quel endroit se trouvait mon colis svp ? J'ai bien regardé sur ce site: http://www.apecode.com/appletrack/index.php?kntrack=8072714108&tracknum=Track!


Le problème c'est que j'ai une erreur lorsque j'indique le numéro de tracking. Etant donné qu'il est parti hier, serait-il possible qu'il soit encore trop tôt pour en vérifier la traçabilité ? Merci d'avance.


----------



## Amalcrex (17 Mai 2008)

figaro a dit:


> Félicitation, profite bien de ton MBP, je vais voir de ce pas si tu as posté les photos qui sont de rigueur à la réception de son mac pour un switcher


Merci bcp. Je vais en poster ne t'inquiètes pas, mais je pars ce week-end. Ce sera pour plus tard


----------



## Cleth (17 Mai 2008)

opiumdna a dit:


> Je voulais savoir comment il m'était possible de savoir à quel endroit se trouvait mon colis svp ? J'ai bien regardé sur ce site: http://www.apecode.com/appletrack/index.php?kntrack=8072714108&tracknum=Track!
> 
> 
> Le problème c'est que j'ai une erreur lorsque j'indique le numéro de tracking. Etant donné qu'il est parti hier, serait-il possible qu'il soit encore trop tôt pour en vérifier la traçabilité ? Merci d'avance.




Regarde sur ton compte Apple quel est ton transporteur et va directement sur leur site, pour moi ça a marché


----------



## Azaly (17 Mai 2008)

En attendant mon iMac je suis allée à la FNAC re-mater les MBP et pleurer sur le 17" que j'aurais pas pour me moment (fallait bien se décider et pour le moment j'ai opté pour l'iMac), regarder le bel iMac 24" mais me rassurant en me disant que pour surfer ou travailler vu mon recul c'est trop gros. Puis je lui ai acheté des accessoires à mon futur bébé: un DD externe Western Digital de 250Go blanc pour aller avec la MM et le clavier (à la base je voulais un 160Go mais bon pour quelques euros de plus, autant prévoir large), et un joli tapis de souris que j'espère qu'il ira car j'ai juste prois le plus joli, j'y comprends rien aux souris)

Et par prévision je suis allée voir les souris sans fil mais aucune ne m'a plus plu que la MM.


----------



## opiumdna (19 Mai 2008)

Cleth a dit:


> Regarde sur ton compte Apple quel est ton transporteur et va directement sur leur site, pour moi ça a marché




Merci Cleth, j'ai réussi à voir où il se trouvait. Je viens de zieuter ce matin et il semblerait qu'il soit en cours de livraison dans ma ville. Youpi !!!!!!!!


----------



## ftiss (19 Mai 2008)

Je suis passé sur le site de TNT et je suis un peu étonné par le trajet de ma commande.

Commandé le 05.05, articles envoyé le 10.5.

17.05 arrivée à Zurich, 19.05 départ pour Eindhoven, ... pour être livre (normalement) le 21.05 en Suisse  ​


----------



## ftiss (20 Mai 2008)

20 mai 2008 05:38 Zurich Released From Customs
20 mai 2008 05:38 Mendrisio Released From Customs
19 mai 2008 18:35 Eindhoven Shipped From Originating Depot
19 mai 2008 11:36 Eindhoven Consignment Received At Transit Point 
17 mai 2008 09:05 Zurich Held Customs​ 

Enfin voilà ce que donne aujourd'hui le suivi TNT.

 :mouais: ​​


----------



## ftiss (21 Mai 2008)

Enfin reçu ce jour


----------



## kasarus (21 Mai 2008)

Photo et vite..;


Bravo pour l'acquisition


----------



## figaro (22 Mai 2008)

ftiss a dit:


> Enfin reçu ce jour


Félicitations, je vais vérifier si tu as respecté la tradition et posté les photos ​


----------



## SilenceSonore (23 Mai 2008)

ftiss a dit:


> Enfin reçu ce jour



Hé hé cool !! Que du bonheur tu va voir .


----------



## jibe_ (28 Mai 2008)

Et voila après deux mois d'une interminable attente, mon MacPro trône fièrement a cote de mon bureau. Ca va bientôt faire une semaine qu'il tourne et pour le moment c'est que du bonheur, une pure merveille cette machine et quel silence.

@+


----------



## Valgio (28 Mai 2008)

Bonjour je me join a vous pour partager ma douleur, que dis-je mon martyr cette souffrance intenable qu'est l'attente d'un iMac 3.6hz

Actuellement oserais-je le dire je possède un pc de gamer ... oui j'ai pécher de nombreuses années pire encore j'ai fais du dépannage a domicile! Faute avoué a moitié pardonné?


----------



## Amalcrex (28 Mai 2008)

Valgio a dit:


> Bonjour je me join a vous pour partager ma douleur, que dis-je mon martyr cette souffrance intenable qu'est l'attente d'un iMac 3.6hz
> 
> Actuellement oserais-je le dire je possède un pc de gamer ... oui j'ai pécher de nombreuses années pire encore j'ai fais du dépannage a domicile! Faute avoué a moitié pardonné?



Oui hein, pardonné, surtout que tu es Belge   (de où?)
Par contre c'est plutôt un 3.06ghz l'imac, en tout cas très chouette machine  
Courage courage...


----------



## Valgio (28 Mai 2008)

Amalcrex a dit:


> Oui hein, pardonné, surtout que tu es Belge  (de où?)


 
​Du Luxembourg dans la communauté française et je travail au grand duché de Luxembourg vas comprendre ! lol​


----------



## Amalcrex (28 Mai 2008)

lol ok  
En tout cas bienvenue


----------



## Valgio (30 Mai 2008)

Merci !!!​​​​Je vois que tu as un iPod 60gb je ne sais pas ce que tu en pense mais j'en ai un noir ils sont increvable j'en veux pour preuve qu'il tourne 8h par jour en moyen depuis un an et demi.​​Il est tombé et retombé la batterie na pas diminué enfin le baladeur le plus proche de la perfection !​​​​Qui suis-je pour juger ?? Bien ex vendeur dans la chaine de magasin Krefel 2 longues années de ventes dans tout le domaine informatique (sauf les mac)​​


----------



## Amalcrex (30 Mai 2008)

Oui en effet ils sont increvables! 
J'ai un copain qui a vu son ipod vidéo 30g le lâcher il y a une semaine maintenant. Ca faisait un an et demi qu'il tournait constamment, et le dd a lâché. Ca arrive, les dd ne sont pas infaillibles  
En tout cas ils sont comme ça


----------



## Valgio (30 Mai 2008)

Ca me vas droit au cur ce que tu me dis c'est la 1er fois qu'on me dit qu'un iPod peux mourir!!!! Je fais un saut de ligne par respect pour l'iPod de ton pote​​et communique lui toute mes condoléances !!! ​


----------



## kasarus (30 Mai 2008)

Et tout ceci m'entraîne droit vers la question suivante:


De quel droit un Ipod serait-il immortel?

Est-ce un dieu, posé sur sa housse protectrice, qui nous distille sa pensée en nous mettant en transe tel une pythie antique dès qu'on se branche les oreilles dessus,

Et donc, Steve Jaube est-il un surdieu?
Dieu croit-il en Dieu(bis) ?

******************


----------



## Amalcrex (31 Mai 2008)

Valgio a dit:


> Ca me vas droit au cur ce que tu me dis c'est la 1er fois qu'on me dit qu'un iPod peux mourir!!!! Je fais un saut de ligne par respect pour l'iPod de ton pote
> 
> et communique lui toute mes condoléances !!! ​



Je lui transmettrai 
Par contre rectification, ça faisait *2* ans et demi 



kasarus a dit:


> Et tout ceci m'entraîne droit vers la question suivante:
> 
> 
> De quel droit un Ipod serait-il immortel?
> ...



Les théorèmes ça te va loin dis donc...


----------



## manustyle (31 Mai 2008)

C'est ici qu'il faut venir quand on attend sa machine ? 

Non, parce que je viens de commander un MBP 15" sur le Refurb, livraison prévu cette semaine et j'en peux plus déjà d'attendre 

4 ans que j'avais pas changé de portable mac, c long


----------



## Amalcrex (31 Mai 2008)

Ça va encore, tu changes de portable *mac*
Moi j'attendais mon premier  Encore plus d'impatience!


----------



## Valgio (2 Juin 2008)

Il est *ENFIN* arrivé* ce matin je vais le chercher demain! Lattente sera très longue lol


*(iMac 3.06 750gb)


----------



## Amalcrex (2 Juin 2008)

N'oublie pas de le mettre dans ta configuration ainsi que de mettre des photos


----------



## Valgio (2 Juin 2008)

ouep dailleurs a ce sujet je suis pas un pro des forum j'ai déjà pas mal compris je pense mais pour coller les photos je vais me battre les coupé a bonnes dimensions ca ira mais alors comment que je les colle dans le message?


----------



## Showy (2 Juin 2008)

Bonjour,

je voulais pas ouvrir un poste juste pour ça, donc peut être ici quelqu'un pourra me renseigner étant donné qu'il y a plein de personnes qui ont passé commande 

Je voulais savoir, quand on commande par téléphone, ils demandent quoi pour régler? 
Les numéros sur la carte de crédit? Les coordonnées d'un RIB? On peut faire un virement?
Et puis est ce bien pratique de la faire par téléphone?

Je vous demande ça car souvent quand fais des commandes avec de grosses sommes, ma CB refuse les paiements (plafond atteint)...


----------



## Amalcrex (2 Juin 2008)

Valgio a dit:


> ouep dailleurs a ce sujet je suis pas un pro des forum j'ai déjà pas mal compris je pense mais pour coller les photos je vais me battre les coupé a bonnes dimensions ca ira mais alors comment que je les colle dans le message?



Tu les mets sur un serveur, par exemple ici
Ensuite tu mets l'url, ou tu insères l'image...


----------



## NightWalker (2 Juin 2008)

Bonjour,



Showy a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> je voulais pas ouvrir un poste juste pour ça, donc peut être ici quelqu'un pourra me renseigner étant donné qu'il y a plein de personnes qui ont passé commande
> 
> ...



Tous les moyens de paiements cités sont possibles. Le plus simple reste quand même le règlement par CB avec une commande effectuée sur le net. Pour le plafond, tu peux demander à ta banque de déplafonner exceptionnellement.


----------



## Showy (2 Juin 2008)

Ok merci, j'ai été voir ma banque déjà pour une autre commande et ça passait pas, pour augmenter la plafond de ma carte ils me demandaient 15 ces voleurs ! :mouais:
Je leur ai demandé pourquoi il fallait que je paye pour pouvoir utiliser mon argent mais ils ne m'ont pas répondu...Bizarre...


----------



## NightWalker (2 Juin 2008)

Showy a dit:


> Ok merci, j'ai été voir ma banque déjà pour une autre commande et ça passait pas, pour augmenter la plafond de ma carte ils me demandaient 15 ces voleurs ! :mouais:
> Je leur ai demandé pourquoi il fallait que je paye pour pouvoir utiliser mon argent mais ils ne m'ont pas répondu...Bizarre...



On peut connaître ta banque ?  Je n'ai jamais entendu ce genre de frais


----------



## Amalcrex (2 Juin 2008)

Showy a dit:


> Je leur ai demandé pourquoi il fallait que je paye pour pouvoir utiliser mon argent mais ils ne m'ont pas répondu...Bizarre...


Tout bon ça!
Vraiment des voleurs ces banquiers :mouais:


----------



## Liyad (2 Juin 2008)

Bon... tu peux leurs dire "je connais une autre banque qui ne me fera pas payer... a voir de voir si vous souhaitez perdre un client et plein d'autre avec toute la mauvaise pub que je vais vous faire sur le net"...

Sa peux marcher...


----------



## Showy (2 Juin 2008)

NightWalker a dit:


> On peut connaître ta banque ? Je n'ai jamais entendu ce genre de frais


 
Banque Populaire, le pire c'est que j'ai une Mastercard où je peux payer à l'étranger mais apprement plafonné à 1500 de dépense sur un moi courant.
Pour augmenter ce plafond ils me demandent de payer... :mouais:


----------



## Valgio (3 Juin 2008)

Amalcrex a dit:


> Tu les mets sur un serveur, par exemple ici
> Ensuite tu mets l'url, ou tu insères l'image...


 
Gracie Mille!!!! 

Bien je tacherais de faire ça le plus vite possible!!! 

Mais avants tout je vais le tromatiser ce soir la pauvre bete!


----------



## Showy (3 Juin 2008)

Bon ben voilà !
C'est commandé par téléphone mais ma CB n'a pas voulu passé... Du coup faut que je fasse un virement, ce qui va rallonger un peu le délai de 2-3 jours...

Je voulais attendre la WWDC mais je me suis dis que de toute façon je dispose d'un délai pour retourner ma commande si celle ci me convient pas... Donc si il y a vraiment une grosse MAJ pour la WWDC ben je verrais à ce moment ce que je fais, étant donné que là ma livraison ne sera pas avant une dixaine de jours...

Ca va être long !!


----------



## pomme85 (4 Juin 2008)

iMac commandé à l'instant :love: livraison prévue le 10 ou 11 juin 

iMac 24" 2,8Ghz/2Go/500Go/8800 GS


----------



## anneee (4 Juin 2008)

pomme85 a dit:


> iMac commandé à l'instant :love: livraison prévue le 10 ou 11 juin
> 
> iMac 24" 2,8Ghz/2Go/500Go/8800 GS



très bon choix l'Imac 24" , félicitations et bon courage pour l'attente


----------



## Valgio (4 Juin 2008)

Ca y est il est arrivé!!!! iMac 24p 3.06 8800gs 750go+iomega 500go fw800


Et j&#8217;en reviens pas tellement il est discret, élégant,:style: et il fonctionne à merveille d&#8217;ailleurs je me demande si les 4go seront bien utile finalement il va très bien avec 2 ! 
A voir sous vista 64 mais pour mac osx c&#8217;est asse ! 
Pour le son les baffles intégrés sont pas des foutres de guerre mai leurs son est claire et l&#8217;effet 3d est très bien rendu avec un dvd par ex la carte sont elle par contre&#8230; rien à redire avec des CréativeT40 c&#8217;est d&#8217;une douceur même a haut volume toute la gamme est bien rendue et clairement restituée.
L&#8217;écran rien à redire ou il reflète mais ce n&#8217;est pas terrible comme j'ai pu le lire. 
J&#8217;utilisais Picasa de google avants et j&#8217;ai mis au moins &#8230;5minutes a m&#8217;habituer a iPhoto très jolis a utiliser et bien construis par contre le truc pour les yeux rouge :affraid:JE CRIE AU SCANDAL je trouve que c&#8217;est très mal fait Pisaca est beaucoup mieux développé a ce niveau la et totalement gratuit pourtant. Heureusement il « reste » notre amis photoshop !

Seul problème la touche E du clavier déconne il faut taper plusieurs fois pour avoir le E et dans la langue française c&#8217;est TRES ch&#8230; je vais échanger le clavier today.

Pour le reste il est parfait installation en 3minutes montre en main on est loin des 4 a 5h de chipotage avec Windows bien qu&#8217;il est utile quand même de télécharger VLC, msn, skype, les mise a jours(30minutes installation comprise)et les pilotes d&#8217;éventuelles imprimantes et scanners mais je dirais que Apple ne peux pas tout prévoir .

Une chose qui ma fortement étonné c&#8217;est qu&#8217;il arête tout les périphériques externes !
Par exemple le lecteur dvd externe Samsung avec mon pc il tournait encore deux trois minutes après l&#8217;arrêt du pc pareil pour les disques durs externes il les arrête ! ca parais bête je sais mais le nombre de fois ou je me suis fais cette réflexion mac l&#8217;avais déjà fait.

Et pour finir ma galette je pense que ca ce lit j&#8217;en suis fou  et bonne chance a ceux qui attendent ca en vau la peine !

PS : pour ceux qui on l&#8217;intention d&#8217;acheter un disque dur externe ioméga prenez des câbles avec car ceux fournis ils sont très&#8230;. Courts beaucoup trop cours style il faut le coucher en juste en dessous du mac si vous voulez l&#8217;utiliser !:mouais:


----------



## lifenight (4 Juin 2008)

Merci pour tes impressions, le mien (voir signature) ne devrait arriver que courant de la semaine prochaine, j'ai vraiment du mal à attendre :sick:


----------



## Liyad (4 Juin 2008)

je viens de commander un iMac 24" / 2go / 8800GS / 320GO. 

J'ai trop trop hâte !!!


----------



## lifenight (4 Juin 2008)

Liyad a dit:


> je viens de commander un iMac 24" / 2go / 8800GS / 320GO.
> 
> J'ai trop trop hâte !!!



Félicitations !

On t'a donné quel délai de livraison ?

J'ai commandé le mien vendredi dans un premium reseller, ils m'ont dit que ce sera pour la semaine prochaine mais quand ...


----------



## Liyad (4 Juin 2008)

Achat sur l'Apple Store en ligne moi.

Envoi le 9 juin, réception le 16 ou 17 mais j'ai souvent lu qu'ils avaient de l'avance donc j'espère le recevoir jeudi ou vendredi prochain...

En tout cas félicitation à toi aussi, nos iMac sont peut être frère :rateau:

J'ai du mal à attendre moi aussi ... surtout que je ne suis pas patient... :mouais:


----------



## Valgio (5 Juin 2008)

Courage les gens!!! Ils sont en route et le meilleur moment c&#8217;est le déballage ma copine ma dit :&#8221;un vrais gamin de merde&#8221; mais une fois sortis de la boite elle disait plus rien la HIEN !!!???


----------



## Showy (5 Juin 2008)

Ma commande vient de changer de statut et est passée à "En cours de traitement" ! 
Expédition prévue le 10 juin et réception prévue le 18 juin... C'est trop long ça!


----------



## overlooser (5 Juin 2008)

J'ai aussi un Imac 3,06 Ghz en commande, il devait être le 3 ou le 4, mais toujours rien pour le moment, espérant qu'il arrive encore aujourd'hui.

L'impatience me guette, car soit je peux l'utiliser aujourd'hui soit ça devra attendre lundi car j'ai plus le temps après...


----------



## Valgio (5 Juin 2008)

Quesque vous avez tous a etre en commande???? Il serait temps de concrétiser !

casse::casse::casse:Je compati)


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2008)

Reçu hier mon imac 20', seconde version.
J'ai attendu 3 jours car mon Apr en l'avait pas en stock et vu qu'il fait 8% de réduc je passe pas lui .
Donc il est là, sur mon bureau et je le trouve énorme, en comparaison avec mon mb et son écran 13

Bon sinon je suis très content dans l'ensemble et aucun problème d'écran selon moi, sauf que je le trouve plus bruyant toujours en comparaison avec mon mb.

Sinon bonne attente pour ceux qui attendent...


----------



## pomme85 (5 Juin 2008)

Mon colis est "Prêt à l'expédition" :love::love: J'ai hâte


----------



## Liyad (5 Juin 2008)

Moi toujours rien... mais j'ai bon espoir que demain sa bouge puisque qu'il y a moins de 24h entre nos deux commande...

La date de livraison est prévu pour quand par apple ?


----------



## pomme85 (5 Juin 2008)

Liyad a dit:


> Moi toujours rien... mais j'ai bon espoir que demain sa bouge puisque qu'il y a moins de 24h entre nos deux commande...
> 
> La date de livraison est prévu pour quand par apple ?



C'est prévu pour le 10 ou le 11


----------



## Liyad (5 Juin 2008)

Ouaw... moins de 24h entre nos deux commande et moi c'est pour le 16 ou 17


----------



## lifenight (6 Juin 2008)

Ca y est ! J'ai été le chercher en fin de journée  

Il est vraiment magnifique :love: l'écran est splendide, je n'ai repéré aucun défaut 

Bon, j'y retourne :love:


----------



## Liyad (6 Juin 2008)

Je suis jaloux...

Grave, j'arrête pas de penser à l'iMac... je me demande si je suis fou ou pas !
1 ans que j'attends la bête... Je n'avais eu les moyens que pour un iMac 20" quand ils été encore blanc. Puis un MB noir pour des raisons profesionnel et maintenant, pile ce que je veux, avec une 8800GS taillé pour le jeux, exactement ce dont j'ai besoin ...

Mais c'est long...

N'oublie pas de poster une ptite photo 

HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA, je suis en "*Prêt(s) à l'expédition"
JE VAIS PEUT ETRE L'AVOIR LA SEMAINE PROCHAINE ET PAS LA SEMAINE ENCORE D'APRES 
*


----------



## pomme85 (6 Juin 2008)

Liyad a dit:


> HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA, je suis en "*Prêt(s) à l'expédition"
> JE VAIS PEUT ETRE L'AVOIR LA SEMAINE PROCHAINE ET PAS LA SEMAINE ENCORE D'APRES
> *



J'ai eu ce statut hier en début d'aprem je crois, et j'ai reçu un email aujourd'hui vers 18h m'indiquant qu'il était expédié, selon Apple la livraison aura lieu le 11 mais je penche plus pour le 10  je suis trop impatiente de l'avoir enfin :love::love:


----------



## Liyad (6 Juin 2008)

Bon... puisqu'on fonctionne avec 24h de décalage, avec un peu de chance je l'ai le 13 ou 14...
J'espère que la pomme bosse le samedi (et dimanche )...

J'espère que tu l'aura le 11


----------



## lifenight (7 Juin 2008)

L'attente vaut la peine, assassin creed tout à fond dans la résolution native du 24", pareil pour race driver grid, cod4, pes 2008. 
J'ai aussi testé crysis mais c'est un cas à part celui là.

Sur osx c'est le panard total. Bref, que du bonheur 

Ils ont mis un superdrive pionneer, ça me change du matsushita de mon ancien macbook pro 

Le son est bon, écran superbe ... aller j'arrête là, la photo viendra dans la bonne partie du forum


----------



## Liyad (7 Juin 2008)

Je bave encore plus :rateau: 
J'ai révé cette nuit que TNT me livrait mon iMac...


----------



## anneee (7 Juin 2008)

Liyad a dit:


> Je bave encore plus :rateau:
> J'ai révé cette nuit que TNT me livrait mon iMac...



ça me rappelle des souvenirs 

pour info, j'avais reçu le mien 1 ou 2 jours avant la date prévue , j'espère qu'il en sera de même pour toi...

bon courage


----------



## Liyad (7 Juin 2008)

apparement beaucoup de personnes reçoivent leur commande un peu avant mais avec le WE j'ai peur que ma date ne soir juste parce que TNT ne livre pas le samedi d'après ce que j'ai pu entendre.


----------



## Liyad (7 Juin 2008)

je viens de recevoir un mail d'Apple qui m'indique que l'iMac et l'imprimante ont été envoyé et que la réception est prévu avant ou le 12.06
Dingue comme j'ai trop hâte!!!


----------



## pomme85 (7 Juin 2008)

TNT livre le samedi ! Moi même j'ai été livré un samedi par TNT pour la réception d'un iMac en 2006.

Voilà mon suivi sur TNT : 

07 juin 2008 18:22 Arnhem Hub Consignment Passed Through Transit Point 
07 juin 2008 07:05 Nuernberg Hub Consignment Received At Transit Point 
07 juin 2008 07:01 Nuernberg Hub Consignment Passed Through Transit Point 
06 juin 2008 22:48 Prague Shipped From Originating Depot 
06 juin 2008 15:11 Prague Consignment Received At Transit Point 

J'espère le recevoir lundi


----------



## Liyad (8 Juin 2008)

par contre je ne sais pas où trouver le numéro de suivi pour TNT. Sur le ste d'Apple j'ai une page de suivi mais aucun lien vers TNT.


----------



## pomme85 (8 Juin 2008)

Tu vas sur le site de TNT et tu rentres ton "Carrier Tracking Number" que tu trouves sur ta commande Apple.


----------



## Liyad (9 Juin 2008)

je suis toujours en "transit to final destination " et pas le moindre numéro. Bon ou mauvais signe ?


----------



## pomme85 (9 Juin 2008)

Je ne sais pas trop, tu as forcément un numéro sur la gauche non ?!


----------



## pomme85 (9 Juin 2008)

Bon quant à moi mon iMac était toujours à Arnhem ce matin donc je risquais pas de l'avoir aujourd'hui 

09 juin 2008 11:08 Arnhem Hub Consignment Received At Transit Point
07 juin 2008 18:22 Arnhem Hub Consignment Passed Through Transit Point

J'espère pour demain, mais sur Apple le statut est :
In Transit to Customer - Shipment Delayed

Ca me l'avait fait ce matin aussi pour finalement revenir à Shipment on Schedule, et là il est à nouveau "Delayed"

On verra demain !


----------



## enneite (10 Juin 2008)

Ca y est ! Ma premiere commande Apple est passé ce matin !
La cible : un MBP 2.4Ghz avec un DD à 7200. 
ENFIN !! J'ai juste attendu la keynote et comme Steve n'a pas l'air de vouloir upgrader la gamme pour tout de suite, je suis passé à l'acte...

Date d'expedition : 13 juin
Date de livraison : 18/19 juin

Plutot rapide je trouve !
Je poste les photos dès que je peux. L'attente commence... c'est deja dur !​


----------



## Showy (10 Juin 2008)

Haaaaaa !!

Mon statut vient de changer !!



> *Prêt(s) à l'expédition *


 
Mais à mon avis ça va être dur de recevoir pour la fin de semaine...


----------



## pomme85 (10 Juin 2008)

Mon iMac m'a été livré ce matin  les photos pour bientôt


----------



## Liyad (10 Juin 2008)

j'ai toujours pas de numéro pour suivre mon colis moi. père le recevoir  demain !!!


----------



## manustyle (10 Juin 2008)

Pourquoi les délais sont si  long actuellement, il est noté envoi sous 24H, mais quand vous simulez la commande, ça passe a 10jours pour l'expédition 
Je parle pour un MBP


----------



## Liyad (10 Juin 2008)

Beaucoup de gens attendaient la Keynote pour voir si il aurait une MAJ des MacBookPro. Maintenant que la Keynote est passé les gens commandent.


----------



## Liyad (11 Juin 2008)

Je suis dégoûté. J'ai appelé Apple pour savoir où en était mon iMac du fait que je n'ai toujours pas de tracking number. Et apparement ils n'ont clairement aucune idée où il est. 
Sincèrement c'est vraiment limite.


----------



## Showy (11 Juin 2008)

Hop c'est partis !



> Expédié le: Jun 11, 2008
> Délai estimé de livraison: 18 Jun, 2008 - 19 Jun, 2008


 
pff ça va être long encore...


EDIT :

Ouais en fait je me suis exité trop vite, c'est juste la MM qui a été expédié...

Parce que en fait, j'ai commandé un MBP et une MM, j'ai appelé Apple, il m'a expliqué que la MM venait d'Angleterre et le MBP d'Asie et que les deux colis se rassemblaient en Hollande pour partir en France...

Et aussi UPS et TNT ne livrent pas le samedi...

Si jamais au dernier moment vous voulez faire changer l'adresse de livraison, c'est possible, il faut appelé Apple qui eux appelle le transporteur pour modifier l'adresse.


----------



## Liyad (12 Juin 2008)

Je vous embête encore une fois ! Je vient d'avoir le fameux tracking number mais sur le site de tnt ils disent qu'il ne correspond a rien... Il faut aller sur qu'elle page precisement. Mon chiffre ressemble a 8073607xxx (je ne donne pas les 3 dernier chiffre car je crois que le site apparait mon adresse).


----------



## Liyad (12 Juin 2008)

Bon... Je viens d'appeler Apple pour savoir où en était ma commande puisque sur le site il est indiqué que la livraison doit être effectué hier.
J'ai eu une gentille dame du SAV qui m'a indiquer que mon iMac est toujours dans l'entrepôt apple (en Hollande je crois) et que aucun transporteur ne s'en ai chargé et que cette situation est intolérable (elle l'a répété plusieurs fois !) et que elle allait envoyer un mail très clair pour qu'ils se dépechent et que la 1er date avancé (le 16) serait tenu. 

Là où je suis content, c'est qu'elle a eu elle seul le déclique de me faire un geste commercial. J'ai éssayé d'avoir une Apple Care mais c'est pas bon alors j'ai pris un cable mini dvi > dvi et mini dvi > vga puisque j'en avait besoin, sa tombe bien. 
Moi qui avait entendu qu'Apple été radin sur les gestes commerciaux, c'est une bonne chose.

Donc normalement, je l'ai lundi... dommage je suis pas mal à la bourre quand même...


----------



## Amalcrex (12 Juin 2008)

Ben c'est bien ça comme geste commercial 
Par contre l'AC c'est un autre ordre de prix quand même 
En espérant pour toi qu'il arrive lundi...


----------



## Liyad (12 Juin 2008)

Je me suis dit "qui ne tente rien n'a rien" :rateau:

En tout cas je viens de les re appeler parce que mon père m'a acheté les deux cables que j'ai demandé à Apple et donc j'ai demandé si un remboursement serait possible, ils m'ont donc remboursé 80 euros (qui vont me servir à acheter 4Go de ram ). Et j'ai eu une autre dame au téléphone, tout aussi concerné par mon cas et qui aussi trouvait que c'étais inadmisible (incroyable le SAV Apple, on dirait que y'a mort d'homme ) et donc il s'avère que le retard est en parti du au fait que j'ai pris une imprimante avec et que les imprimantes se trouvent dans un hangard dans l'Europe de l'est et que mon iMac est obligé d'y transiter pour "prendre" l'imprimante, ensuite centre de l'Europe pour être pris en charge par TNT/UPS et que l'erreur vient du fait qu'il est resté trop longtemps en Europe de l'est pour l'imprimante.

En tout cas elle aussi a insisté pour écrire un mail en Hollande je crois pour qu'ils me le prennent en charge en priorité pour que je l'ai lundi.

Bref, je suis super content du SAV Apple !:love:


----------



## delbo (12 Juin 2008)

Salut à tous!
Je vais peut-être bientôt switcher et suis très étonnée de voir ces posts: sur le site d'apple ils disent "livraison en 24h".
Alors comment ce fait-il qu'il y ait autant d'attente?


----------



## enneite (12 Juin 2008)

En config standard, ils expedient le matos en 24h, mais apres il reste le delai de livraison, qui compte que pour les jours ouvrés en plus...
Si tu fais une config perso, c'est 3 jours avant que le colis parte.


----------



## Liyad (12 Juin 2008)

Et encore un peu plus long si tu souhaite profiter de l'imprimante gratuite.


----------



## anneee (12 Juin 2008)

delbo a dit:


> Salut à tous!
> Je vais peut-être bientôt switcher et suis très étonnée de voir ces posts: sur le site d'apple ils disent "livraison en 24h".
> Alors comment ce fait-il qu'il y ait autant d'attente?



bonjour et bienvenue sur macgé 

tu as mal lu, c'est "expédié sous 24h" et non pas "livré en 24h" 

compte une petite semaine si c'est une commande standard ( sans option ajoutée) pour recevoir ton précieux...


----------



## enneite (13 Juin 2008)

Ca y est le mien a été expedié ce matin le 13 juin, pour une config personnalisé.
Je le recois le 18 ou 19 selon Apple.
Au fait, comment avoir le tracking number a partir du site Apple ?


----------



## Liyad (13 Juin 2008)

Tu a commandé quoi ?

Le tracking number tu l'aura quand un transporteur aura pris ton colis. Donc dans le suivi de ta commande, la partie à gauche tu as "tracking number", il faut attendre d'avoir un code un peu long (22 caractères pour UPS) et l'entrer dans leurs site.


----------



## enneite (13 Juin 2008)

A gauche je n'ai rien qui s'intitule "Tracking Number".
C'est un MBP avec une config custom.
C'est passé ce matin en "Expedié" donc ca prend peut etre un peu de temps à mettre à jour...


----------



## Showy (13 Juin 2008)

oui ça met un peu de temps, le miens a été expédié le 11 et je n'ai toujours pas mon numero de suivi...


----------



## enneite (13 Juin 2008)

J'ai recu un email de confirmation d'envoi du MBP.
Seulement, sur le site d'Apple j'ai une date de reception prevue le 18-19 juin; et dans mon email il disent : "pour le ou avant le 23 juin"...
Et aucun trackning number n'est joint à l'email.


----------



## Showy (14 Juin 2008)

Aujourd'hui, j'ai réçus ... J'ai reçus ... HAHA !!!




La facture...




Simpa Apple, ils envoient la facture par lettre des Pays-Bas mais pas de MBP pour le moment... :rateau:


----------



## Thymotep (14 Juin 2008)

J'ai tout reçu en même temps hier perso ! Trop dur l'attente, UPS qui passe à 15h30 Oo  Mais après, no comment


----------



## garsducalvados (15 Juin 2008)

Showy a dit:


> Aujourd'hui, j'ai réçus ... J'ai reçus ... HAHA !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La même pour moi je reçois toujours la facture avant mon colis chez apple  Au moins tu es sur qu'ils ont prélevé la tune ptdr


----------



## Liyad (15 Juin 2008)

C'est surtout que la facture part d'Irlande (idem pour les Mac Pro) donc elle nous parvient plus vite.


----------



## Liyad (16 Juin 2008)

Bon... Sur le site de UPS il y a écrit 16/06/08 07h17 livraison en cour Montpellier Fr mais j'habite a 1h30 voir 2h00 de Montpellier alors je sais pas si je vais l'avoir aujourd'hui


----------



## Liyad (16 Juin 2008)

Voilà, je l'ai reçu il y a une heure et demi à peine. Il est énorme, bien plus que dans mes souvenirs. J'adore ^^

Le clavier alu est un peu déroutant quand on sort des anciens claviers mais j'adore aussi. Sincèrement, je ne regrette vraiment pas mon achat !


----------



## iYogi (16 Juin 2008)

Liyad a dit:


> Voilà, je l'ai reçu il y a une heure et demi à peine. Il est énorme, bien plus que dans mes souvenirs. J'adore ^^
> 
> Le clavier alu est un peu déroutant quand on sort des anciens claviers mais j'adore aussi. Sincèrement, je ne regrette vraiment pas mon achat !


 

Eh bien je te souhaite bien du plaisir, j'ai le même en un peu moins puissant mais ça me suffit largement ! ! ! ;-)


----------



## enneite (16 Juin 2008)

Mon MBP est parti de Shangai vendredi, il est arrivé aux Pays Bas aujourd'hui.
Livraison prevu pour mercredi, ils sont dans les temps !!


----------



## Bibabelou (16 Juin 2008)

sur une config customisé, l'ordi est assemblé en Chine et on a le suivi qu'une fois l'ordi arrivé aux Pays-Bas et il peut transiter une bonne semaine entre les 2, c'est ce qui m'était arrivé...


----------



## iYogi (16 Juin 2008)

Bibabelou a dit:


> sur une config customisé, l'ordi est assemblé en Chine et on a le suivi qu'une fois l'ordi arrivé aux Pays-Bas et il peut transiter une bonne semaine entre les 2, c'est ce qui m'était arrivé...



Oui c'est normal, c'est ce qu'on appelle le flux tendu : les Chinois finissent l'assemblage du Mac sur le bateau ...


----------



## enneite (16 Juin 2008)

Pour ma part ca n'a pris qu'un weekend pour aller de Chine aux Pays-Bas...


----------



## iYogi (16 Juin 2008)

enneite a dit:


> Pour ma part ca n'a pris qu'un weekend pour aller de Chine aux Pays-Bas...



 T'es un rapide ...


----------



## enneite (17 Juin 2008)

Mon MBP vient d'arriver en France !
Ce qui est etrange, c'est qu'il est arrivé à Metz, lieu de livraison, mais il est reparti plus tard pour Strasbourg 

17 juin 2008 08:16 Strasbourg Out For Delivery 
17 juin 2008 08:02 Metz Out For Delivery 
17 juin 2008 07:47 Metz Import Received 
17 juin 2008 02:48 Hub Rhein Main Dft Consignment Passed Through Transit Point 
17 juin 2008 02:45 Hub Rhein Main Dft Consignment Received At Transit Point 

Il aurait du rester a Metz, ils vont le renvoyer pour rien...


----------



## enneite (17 Juin 2008)

Bon, ils viennent de passer chez moi avec 1 jour d'avance, forcement je n'y etais pas !
Ils sont rapide chez Apple !
Savez-vous si TNT repasse le lendemain ou s'il faut les contacter ?


----------



## iYogi (17 Juin 2008)

enneite a dit:


> Bon, ils viennent de passer chez moi avec 1 jour d'avance, forcement je n'y etais pas !
> Ils sont rapide chez Apple !
> Savez-vous si TNT repasse le lendemain ou s'il faut les contacter ?



Normalement ils laissent un avis de passage pour les contacter et convenir d'une plage horaire. À voir ...


----------



## enneite (17 Juin 2008)

J'ai lu qu'ils peuvent aussi le deposer au bureau de Poste le plus proche. A voir ce soir...


----------



## aliaslilith (17 Juin 2008)

Voilà deux macs commandés, reste à attendre quelques jours !!! J'espère que ce sera pas trop long


----------



## manustyle (19 Juin 2008)

Commande passé a l'instant d'un MBP 2,4Ghz, 2Go/250Go - Glossy :love:

Ras le bol d'attendre que les nouveaux sortent 


Livraison prévue fin du mois :love:


----------



## enneite (19 Juin 2008)

Ca y est !! TNT m'a enfin livré le MBP ce midi 
Je le deballe ce soir, je suis comme un enfant 
Finalement, la livraison etait prevu le 18 et il etait deja la le 17, le temps de reprendre un RDV avec TNT et c'est bon !
Je vous ferais part de mes impressions de mon premier Mac ce soir avec peut etre 1 ou 2 photos !


----------



## Showy (19 Juin 2008)

Moi aussi j'ai été livré aujourd'hui!
Impressionné par la bète, jai bien pris mon temps pour le déballer et savourer le premier démarrage 

Maintenant je vais faire les mises à jour et commencer mon expérience mac


----------



## anneee (19 Juin 2008)

Showy a dit:


> faire les mises à jour et commencer mon expérience mac



et prendre des photos pour les poster sur macgé...


----------



## enneite (19 Juin 2008)

Et voila mon tout premier post à partir de mon MBP...
Il est SU-PERBE !!
Je vous laisse, je vais prendre le temps de le decouvrir...


----------



## iYogi (19 Juin 2008)

enneite a dit:


> Et voila mon tout premier post à partir de mon MBP...
> Il est SU-PERBE !!
> Je vous laisse, je vais prendre le temps de le decouvrir...


----------



## ambrose (19 Juin 2008)

Salut !!!

MBP commandé ce matin sur le refurb, l'attente est déjà trop longue !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Showy (20 Juin 2008)

anneee a dit:


> et prendre des photos pour les poster sur macgé...



Je vais essayer de faire ça demain, sinon pour samedi


----------



## Stomox (20 Juin 2008)

imac 24" commandé mardi passé, je le recois dans une ou deux semaines, c'est loooong. 
Enfin, ca me laissera le temps de ranger ma chambre qui est completement en bordel.
(c'est marrant, j'ai meme envie de changer les meubles pour le mettre en valeur ^^)


----------



## aliaslilith (20 Juin 2008)

l'imac commandé mardi arrive aujourd'hui mais comme je ne suis pas chez moi ce sera pour un autre jour. Ca se passe comment dans ce cas avec UPS, on les contacte pour un autre rendez vous ou ils repassent tout seuls ?


----------



## enneite (20 Juin 2008)

aliaslilith a dit:


> l'imac commandé mardi arrive aujourd'hui mais comme je ne suis pas chez moi ce sera pour un autre jour. Ca se passe comment dans ce cas avec UPS, on les contacte pour un autre rendez vous ou ils repassent tout seuls ?


 
Avec UPS, il te laisse un avis de passage et tu dois les rappeler pour convenir d'un rdv. Maintenant c'est possible qu'il repasse le lendemain, mais c'est pas la Poste ils ne veulent pas passer pour rien !
TNT c'est le meme principe.


----------



## aliaslilith (20 Juin 2008)

ben c'est parfait alors car yaura personne demain non plus xD merci pour l'info


----------



## anneee (20 Juin 2008)

Showy a dit:


> Je vais essayer de faire ça demain, sinon pour samedi



bon samedi, mais pas plus tard...


----------



## Showy (20 Juin 2008)

Hop c'est tout chaud, mais comme mes photos sont assez volumineuses pour être posté sur le foum, il faut aller les voir ici :

Index of /MBP


----------



## GrInGoo (22 Juin 2008)

Je commence à devenir impatient. Mon MacBook Pro a été expédié, il arrivera le 25 ou 26 je pense.

J'ai hâte !!


----------



## manustyle (23 Juin 2008)

Le mien devrait partir demain, je suis impatient aussi ! Mais je pense pas l'avoir avant la semaine prochaine :sleep:

Argh, j'ai parlé trop vite, je reçoit à l'instant un mail d'Apple, qu'ils viennent de me l'expédier


----------



## DarkPeDrO (23 Juin 2008)

Hey,

Plus que quelques jours (je devrais aller l'acheter vendredi ou bien la semaine prochaine...) avant l'achat de mon MacBook! Je commence vraiment à être impatient! Vivement Jeudi


----------



## ambrose (23 Juin 2008)

Rofl !

UPS est passé chez moi, mais n'a pas trouvé mon appart... :mouais:


----------



## iYogi (23 Juin 2008)

ambrose a dit:


> Rofl !
> 
> UPS est passé chez moi, mais n'a pas trouvé mon appart... :mouais:



Ont-ils vraiment cherché ? ? ?


----------



## DeepDark (23 Juin 2008)

Une fois j'avais commandé sur l'Apple Store et c'était UPS qui livrait et les bougres je les ai surpris en flagrant délit de flemmardise... de monter les marches...


----------



## ambrose (23 Juin 2008)

J'en doute. Mais quoi qu'il en soit, je leur ai dit que le livreir pouvait laisser le MBP à la gardienne


----------



## iYogi (23 Juin 2008)

ambrose a dit:


> J'en doute. Mais quoi qu'il en soit, je leur ai dit que le livreir pouvait laisser le MBP à la gardienne



Ouh là, elle va le garder pour elle !!!!!!!!!


----------



## anneee (24 Juin 2008)

ambrose a dit:


> Rofl !
> 
> UPS est passé chez moi, mais n'a pas trouvé mon appart... :mouais:



tu as fais exprès de donner une fausse adresse pour faire durer le plaisir de l'attente?


----------



## manustyle (24 Juin 2008)

Grrr les nouveaux MBP ne tarderont sans doute pas, j'ai bien envie de renvoyer le mien dès qu'il arrive. Qu'en pensez-vous ?

Apple vont pas faire la gueule si je demande un remboursement ? ca ferais la second fois


----------



## flotow (24 Juin 2008)

euh, tres serieusement, tu attends quoi sur les nouveaux MBP?


----------



## manustyle (24 Juin 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> euh, tres serieusement, tu attends quoi sur les nouveaux MBP?



Bonne question   aucune idée, un possible lecteur BR qui me servirait a rien


----------



## Amalcrex (24 Juin 2008)

Si si à avoir 2h d'autonomie au lieu de 5, c'est pas négligeable  
Vive les nvx mbp...


----------



## kasarus (24 Juin 2008)

Tiens, te revoilou toi.
:love:


----------



## Amalcrex (24 Juin 2008)

Et oui 
Tjs aussi nulles tes avatars toi  MDR


----------



## kasarus (24 Juin 2008)

Tant que ça pique...


----------



## ambrose (25 Juin 2008)

Hourra !!!

MBP arrivé cet après midi. Je posterai les photos plus tard 

Il est trop beau mon MBP


----------



## kasarus (25 Juin 2008)

Très bonne nouvelle pour toi.

Enjoy.


----------



## Amalcrex (25 Juin 2008)

Le mien aussi il est beau 
Ce sont tous les mêmes d'un côté...


----------



## kasarus (25 Juin 2008)

T'es pas encore parti toi?


----------



## manustyle (25 Juin 2008)

Ou suivre ma commande à part sur l'AppleStore pour mon MBP ? Je n'ai toujours aucun détail d'affiché !


----------



## JoMac (25 Juin 2008)

Moi ce n'est pas mon MBP que j'attends, juste l'activation de mon ADC Student pour que je puisse commander :'( 

Bientôt 3 jours que je leur ai fait parvenir les pièces par e-mail...


----------



## Stomox (25 Juin 2008)

Yeah, j'ai recu mon imac 24" hier. Je posterai les photos dans quelques jours ^^


----------



## Jerem1140 (25 Juin 2008)

Je n'en peux plus d'attendre..j'aurais mon premier iMac (donc mon switch) pour Noël !!!!!
je pense qu'entre-temps...un nouveau modèle sera présenté..non ??


----------



## DeepDark (25 Juin 2008)

Jerem1140 a dit:


> Je n'en peux plus d'attendre..j'aurais mon premier iMac (donc mon switch) pour Noël !!!!!
> je pense qu'entre-temps...un nouveau modèle sera présenté..non ??


Alors ça... Personne ne sait...


----------



## yenda1 (25 Juin 2008)

Hello tout le monde, après une interminable attente de une semaine et un jour voilà que mon macbook pro est arrivé chez mon vendeur apple prenium machin ! C'est mon deuxième mac mais on peut considérer que je suis un switcher en sachant que l'autre je l'ai utilisé jusqu'à mes 6 ans et que j'en ai 18 ^^

ça vaut vraiment le coup d'attendre pour recevoir un bijoux pareille


----------



## JoMac (26 Juin 2008)

Et c'est parti : Macbook Pro 2.4 Ghz commandé avec le 7200 t/m. 
1510 euros, merci ADC : ))

Réception prévue au bureau à partir de la fin de la semaine prochaine... ou au début de la suivante.


----------



## manustyle (26 Juin 2008)

La livraison de mon PBP est prévue entre demain et lundi, hors sur la page de ma commande, aucune indication n'apparait ou il se trouve. C'est pas un bizarre ? 


Autre chose, savez-vous combien ça coute, pour le renvoyer si l'on change d'avis et que veut plus le mac ?


----------



## enneite (26 Juin 2008)

JoMac a dit:


> Et c'est parti : Macbook Pro 2.4 Ghz commandé avec le 7200 t/m.
> 1510 euros, merci ADC : ))
> 
> Réception prévue au bureau à partir de la fin de la semaine prochaine... ou au début de la suivante.


 
Exactement le meme que le mien, have fun


----------



## Jerem1140 (26 Juin 2008)

SVP j'aimerais vraiment savoie si un nouvel iMac sort avant Noel...bien que celui soit déjà extraordinaire !!!!

Merci


----------



## manustyle (27 Juin 2008)

Personne n'a commandé un mac aux alentours du 19 juin ? je n'ai toujours aucune infos sur ou il se trouve


----------



## manustyle (27 Juin 2008)

manustyle a dit:


> Personne n'a commandé un mac aux alentours du 19 juin ? je n'ai toujours aucune infos sur ou il se trouve



On est vendredi, personne est passé, je l'aurais pas ce week end 

Il arrive qu'une commande se perde ? fais ch.. j'ai été débité !


----------



## enneite (27 Juin 2008)

manustyle a dit:


> On est vendredi, personne est passé, je l'aurais pas ce week end
> 
> Il arrive qu'une commande se perde ? fais ch.. j'ai été débité !


 
Tu vas sur le site de TNT pour suivre ton colis ?
Fais voir une copie des infos que le site te donne sur le suivi.


----------



## manustyle (27 Juin 2008)

ca y est il est la ! Youpi ! Bon vais déballer la bête ! 

Bizarre il est venu sans qu'aucun numéro de tracking UPS/TNT ne m'ai été remis.

Premières impressions : il déchire sa race :love:  trop beau en glossy, aucun regret 

Quelques photos toute à l'heure


----------



## JoMac (1 Juillet 2008)

JoMac a dit:


> Réception prévue au bureau à partir de la fin de la semaine prochaine... ou au début de la suivante.



En fait réception aujourd'hui, 5 jours après la commande, alors que ce n'était même pas une config. standard 

Plus qu'une après midi de boulot et ce soir ce sera le grand déballage !


----------



## drfell (1 Juillet 2008)

mon MBP est à Paris, réception prévue demain !!!


----------



## JoMac (1 Juillet 2008)

manustyle a dit:


> Bizarre il est venu sans qu'aucun numéro de tracking UPS/TNT ne m'ai été remis.



Idem. A savoir donc...


----------



## Luigi_69 (9 Juillet 2008)

MBP 2.4Ghz avec écran glossy et DD à 7200 trs/min commandé hier, expédié aujourd'hui.
C'est bizarre mais il devait être expédié sous 3 jours, tant pis ;-)

J'ai hâte de le recevoir dans tout pile 8 jours maximum! Par contre mon numero de colis n'est connu ni sur UPS ni sur le site de Tnt, j'attends (numéro à 10 chiffres, c'est UPS?)

EDIT ; en fait c'est Tnt, dommage


----------



## flott (9 Juillet 2008)

MBP 2.4Ghz 15" avec ecran glossy
DD à 7200tr
telecommande !
et housse larobe bleu !
commandé ce matin !!!
l'attente est super dure !


----------



## DdAlmo (14 Juillet 2008)

Macbook 2.4Ghz commandé le 4 juillet expedié le 7.
Jusqu'a encore hier la date estimée de livraison était le 16 juillet. Aujourd'hui je me connecte et je vois que la date est éstimée au 11 juillet. Bizarre non ?
En sachant aussi que ce matin j'ai enfin recu le "Carrier Tracking Number" qui n'a pas de référence sur le site de tnt (ou alors je mis suis mal pris) et pour "Assigned Carrier" il y a que le colis est dans le centre de distribution. J'ai également récu la facture il y a peu.

Ce changement va t'il dans le bon sens ( ne pas tenir compte de la date estimé ?) ?


----------



## Luigi_69 (15 Juillet 2008)

Reçu aujourd'hui, pas déçu de mon choix il est superbe. Les mises à jour s'installent, bientôt des photos!


----------



## marcelpahud (16 Juillet 2008)

iMac 24'' commandé à l'instant 

Bon, il risque bien d'arriver à la maison avant moi... mais c'est tant mieux... il m'attendra sagement 

Ca va être bien


----------



## Bill G. (21 Juillet 2008)

Ce fil est éternel, il y aura toujours quelqu'un dans ce cas!
iMac 24 commandé à l'instant.
je vous tiens informé.
Merci à tous pour les infos dont j'avais besoin.


----------



## Valgio (22 Juillet 2008)

Duc D'Auge a dit:


> PS : Meme si le mac à l'air d'etre en chine, vous avez pas le droit d'aller faire pipi, si tnt passe pendant ce temps vous l'avez pour votre pomme


 




M'en parles pas, 3 jours que je pisse plus, que je dors plus et que je quitte plus mon appart'; 
Je deviens fou?
Nan! z'êtes dingue, des fois que TNT passe pendant ce temps...Et puis sans MB, le sommeil ça sert à rien...!:mouais::mouais:
A partir de demain, je squatte l'entrée de l'appart, avec écouteurs ultra-sons pour detecter les mouvements de l'ascenseur... 
Le livreur Tnt peut arriver, l'accueil au Champagne et petits fours est prêt[/quote]

Reste cool :style: c'est un ordi pas la femme de ta vie....


----------



## Bill G. (23 Juillet 2008)

http://www.apecode.com/appletrack/ ne fonctionne pas?


----------



## marcelpahud (25 Juillet 2008)

Ah mon iMac est enfin en route... mais un truc trop zarb... bon je sais pas trop ce que ça veut dire mais bref. J'habite en Suisse (enfin pas en ce moment mais dans qqes jours...) et voilà ce qu'il se passe :

25 juil. 2008 	06:50 	Nuernberg Hub 	Consignment Passed Through Transit Point 
25 juil. 2008 	04:41 	*Geneva* 	Released From Customs 
24 juil. 2008 	23:26 	Prague 	Shipped From Originating Depot 
24 juil. 2008 	09:51 	Prague 	Consignment Received At Transit Point 

On peut savoir pourquoi après avoir toucher le sol helvétique, mon paquet se barre en Allemagne ?? (ce d'autant plus que Nürnberg, c'est pas franchement la porte à côté...)  

Bon peut-être qu'il arrivera quand même aujourd'hui, sait-on jamais


----------



## Bill G. (25 Juillet 2008)

comment fais-tu pour avoir autant de détail sur le parcours de ta machine?


----------



## DeepDark (25 Juillet 2008)

Bill G. a dit:


> comment fais-tu pour avoir autant de détail sur le parcours de ta machine?


Quand tu commandes sur le store, dans ton compte, tu peux avoir le suivi exact de ta commande...


----------



## DarkPeDrO (25 Juillet 2008)

Duc D'Auge a dit:


> PS : Meme si le mac à l'air d'etre en chine, vous avez pas le droit d'aller faire pipi, si tnt passe pendant ce temps vous l'avez pour votre pomme







M'en parles pas, 3 jours que je pisse plus, que je dors plus et que je quitte plus mon appart'; 
Je deviens fou?
Nan! z'êtes dingue, des fois que TNT passe pendant ce temps...Et puis sans MB, le sommeil ça sert à rien...!:mouais::mouais:
A partir de demain, je squatte l'entrée de l'appart, avec écouteurs ultra-sons pour detecter les mouvements de l'ascenseur... 
Le livreur Tnt peut arriver, l'accueil au Champagne et petits fours est prêt[/quote]



Ça c'est vriament le mode Geek à fond...

N'empêche, il a raison Duc D'Auge, on peut rater bêtement le livreur comme ça.

Pour l'accueuil, le champagne et les petis fours, c'est bien, mais avec un peu de caviar, c'est mieux


----------



## Bill G. (26 Juillet 2008)

In Transit to Customer - Shipment on Schedule
ça sent bon!


----------



## grolar (28 Juillet 2008)

Bill G. a dit:


> ça sent bon!



chez moi, çà sent nettement moins bon: Mac Pro commandé le 18 soi-disant refusé à TNT le 24 (??) devait être livré le 25 (??) toujours en attente

Apple store: "on fait tout ce qu'on peut"
Moi: "ben, apparemment cela ne suffit pas !"


----------



## oligo (28 Juillet 2008)

Imac 24 3.06 version custom commandée le 3 juillet... Toujours pas reçu! ça fait long ça fait long... C'est normal ça?? Il paraît qu'Apple connaît des problèmes de livraison ces temps... A couse de l'Iphone  MMMMMMMais non...


----------



## Valgio (28 Juillet 2008)

Et oui pour tout le monde c'est les vacances  ca tourne au ralentit pour le moment et il n'y a pas que chez Mac


----------



## marcelpahud (28 Juillet 2008)

Le mien est arrivé aujourd'hui, comme moi, timing parfait   Les photos bientôt dans la galerie de switchs


----------



## grolar (31 Juillet 2008)

grolar a dit:


> chez moi, çà sent nettement moins bon: Mac Pro commandé le 18 soi-disant refusé à TNT le 24 (??) devait être livré le 25 (??) toujours en attente


  finalement livré le 29 après-midi par TNT, sans explications...

pas terrible tout cela...

et en plus Apple fait réaliser une enquête de satisfaction par une société indépendante, je ne me suis pas gêné pour dire ce que je pense !


----------



## m0ugly (3 Août 2008)

allez, apres 6 mois d'attente, j'en ai encore un dernier (de boulot pour ma 2e paye) à tenir et cest bon jai mon  mac.

c'est bizare c'est passer super vite et pourtant j'ai l'impression que c'est encore si loin. L'attente va être dur, surtout que je commence vraiment à en avoir plus que ras le bol de mon pc de merde...

Vivement début septembre...


----------



## shanggla (6 Août 2008)

ça y est !
J'ai commandé mon macbook blanc, 2,4 et 250 g aujourd'hui.
Par contre j'ai du payer par virement, ça peut prendre deux jours de plus!
Mais apparemment je le reçois max en fin de semaine prochaine!!!!
Je suis trop contente !!!!
Depuis le temps que je rêvais d'écrire ce message


----------



## shanggla (7 Août 2008)

Ça y est,apple a reçu mon argent,je devrai être livrée entre le 15 et le 18. J'espère qu'il n'y aura pas de retard! J'ai l'impression d'attendre le père noël!


----------



## Chtiterikku (7 Août 2008)

Huhu, je rentre pour pas longtemps, je vais acquérir ce soir mon premier matériel apple, je n'ai pas pu attendre d'avoir le macbook comme 1ere acquisition XD Je vais donc chercher ce soir un iPod Touch 8Go ! J'ai hâte !


----------



## oligo (7 Août 2008)

Et moi j'ai toujours rien reçu.... C'est ça de passer commande chez un Resseler... Mais je l'ai commandé le 3 Juillet, et tjs rien... Ils reçoivent plus de 24'' ces temps qu'ils me disent... et comme j'ai commandé une version 1TO, je peux pas annuler ma commande


----------



## Valgio (7 Août 2008)

oligo a dit:


> Et moi j'ai toujours rien reçu.... C'est ça de passer commande chez un Resseler... Mais je l'ai commandé le 3 Juillet, et tjs rien... Ils reçoivent plus de 24'' ces temps qu'ils me disent... et comme j'ai commandé une version 1TO, je peux pas annuler ma commande


 
Pareil pour moi j'ai commandé un 750go sans savoir qu'ils avaient du 500 en stock!!!

Quand j'ai su ça j'ai dis au diable les 250go de moins il me le faut et vite (mon pc était déjà revendu j'étais donc sans machine) je l'eurs ai demander d'annuler pas possible c'est une commande spécial Mr!!! :rateau: il est arriver deux jours après mais bon c'est le fait!


----------



## Liyad (7 Août 2008)

Je ne comprend pas vraiment...
Une commande sur l'Apple store en ligne est beaucoup plus rapide qu'une commande chez une resseleur (je parle pour une BTO !). Je ne vois pas vraiment pourquoi...


----------



## oligo (7 Août 2008)

Bah j'ai un pote qui bosse chez un resseller, donc il a pu m'avoir le prix collabo... Mais je le paie au prix fort ce rabais...


----------



## Chtiterikku (7 Août 2008)

Voila ! J'ai mon iPod touch !! Bonne chance à tous ceux qui attendent encore


----------



## figaro (8 Août 2008)

Belle petite machine le iPod touch ! Je l'ai eu 6 mois avant d'avoir mon iPhone et je pouvais plus men séparer. Quel plaisir de regarder ses podcasts vidéos dans le bus !


----------



## Chander (8 Août 2008)

Bon ben voilà, après moultes hésitations, je viens de passer commande de l'iMac 3.06, qui viendra remplacer mon iMac intel 1ère génération en espérant que ça rame moins sur Aperture...

Une semaine à attendre...pfff ça va être loooonnng.

PS : j'espère qu'une révision iMac n'interviendra pas dans 1 semaine...


----------



## Valgio (8 Août 2008)

Chander a dit:


> Bon ben voilà, après moultes hésitations, je viens de passer commande de l'iMac 3.06, qui viendra remplacer mon iMac intel 1ère génération en espérant que ça rame moins sur Aperture...


 

Exellent choix ils vont très bien!

J'utilise toshop avec le mein en 4go et c'est un vrais bonheur je travaille des affiches en 600dpi avec illustrator ouvert itune pour la sik, safari, amsn, et je n'ai aucun ralentisement pas comme avec une certaine autre paltforme que je ne siterais pas


----------



## oligo (8 Août 2008)

> Une semaine à attendre...pfff ça va être loooonnng.



ça je te le fais pas dire... Moi ça fait plus d'un mois que je l'attend ce p**** d'iMac 3,06... Donc oui c'est long, surtout quand on a déjà vendu son ancien ordi..


----------



## oligo (18 Août 2008)

... Commande annulée... Voilà, comme tout le monde, j'attends les nouveautés de septembre!


----------



## m0ugly (19 Août 2008)

en septembre je pourrai enfin m'acheté mon Imac (attente de ma paye d'aout)

trop trop trop hate ^^


----------



## oligo (28 Octobre 2008)

Mouahahaha.... Bah on l'attend toujours cet iMac non?? en tout cas, moi je passe plus par un resseller, mais par un apple store direct!! (je suis à genève, j'ai du bol...) 
vivement une MAJ de cette machine! (je suis un peu vert, car si ma commande  avait été validée en début juillet, j'aurais eu un superbe iMac depuis maintenant... 3 mois et demi!! bah bravo!!


----------



## Liyad (28 Octobre 2008)

Commande de l'iPhone 3G Black.
Réception dans 1 semaine :rateau:


----------



## Amalcrex (28 Octobre 2008)

Liyad a dit:


> Commande de l'iPhone 3G Black.
> Réception dans 1 semaine :rateau:



Tout tout bon choix tu vas t'éclater 
fais juste gaffe aux griffes...


----------



## Liyad (28 Octobre 2008)

J'avais déjà l'iPod Touch avant. C'est le besoin d'un nouveau téléphone à cause du bug de l'ancien qui m'a fait vendre l'iTouch pour l'iPhone


----------



## Liyad (4 Novembre 2008)

Bon... aujourd'hui, j'ai de la chance 

C'est encore les vacances et un chauffeur de tram s'est fait agresser donc pas de tram ni de bus today.
J'attend mon iPhone envoyé par Chronopost, qui est arrivé trop tard pour la livraison cette aprèm.
MAIS, je peux aller  le chercher... sauf que en tram c'est 1 tram toutes les 45 minutes et en bus c'est 1 toutes les 100 minutes.
ET il fait pas beau, c'est le déluge...  j'adore 

J'ai juste envie de mourir ! ><


----------



## Gemma (4 Novembre 2008)

Alors, alors, ça valait le coup le parcours du combattant pour récupérer l'iPhone ?! 

Moi j'attends donc un iMac, des hauts-parleurs JBL Spyro, un dd externe Freecom et un skin pour mon iTouch et franchement j'en peux plus !!!!
J'ai l'impression d'être complètement folle, dès que j'suis sur l'ordi je vais inlassablement voir le suivi Apple, je ne compte même plus le nombre de fois que j'ai affiché la page mais je le veux tellement tellement cet iMac :rose:


----------



## NightWalker (4 Novembre 2008)

Gemma a dit:


> Alors, alors, ça valait le coup le parcours du combattant pour récupérer l'iPhone ?!
> 
> Moi j'attends donc un iMac, des hauts-parleurs JBL Spyro, un dd externe Freecom et un skin pour mon iTouch et franchement j'en peux plus !!!!
> J'ai l'impression d'être complètement folle, dès que j'suis sur l'ordi je vais inlassablement voir le suivi Apple, je ne compte même plus le nombre de fois que j'ai affiché la page mais je le veux tellement tellement cet iMac :rose:



[HS ON]
Dis t'es parente avec Atkinson 
[HS OFF]

m'enfin... j'essaye de détendre l'atmo quoi... je vois que pour certains c'est pratiquement la syncope


----------



## Gemma (4 Novembre 2008)

Parent*e* s'il te plait ! Et heu... Atkinson qui ?! 

N'empêche que quand on a déjà eu l'occasion de switcher, et qu'on a été contraint de passer 5 mois sur PC pour cause de iBook mort, alors ouai l'attente est encore plus dure, et puis la patience et moi....


----------



## Liyad (4 Novembre 2008)

Gemma a dit:


> Alors, alors, ça valait le coup le parcours du combattant pour récupérer l'iPhone ?!
> 
> Moi j'attends donc un iMac, des hauts-parleurs JBL Spyro, un dd externe Freecom et un skin pour mon iTouch et franchement j'en peux plus !!!!
> J'ai l'impression d'être complètement folle, dès que j'suis sur l'ordi je vais inlassablement voir le suivi Apple, je ne compte même plus le nombre de fois que j'ai affiché la page mais je le veux tellement tellement cet iMac :rose:



J'ai joué le sage...
Je vais le chercher demain à la première heure c'est à dire 8h du matin


----------



## Liyad (5 Novembre 2008)

Et voilà, j'ai le précieux en main ^^


----------



## Valgio (5 Novembre 2008)

Un switch moins important mais bon.

Je passe d'un Sony Ericsson Z610i a un iPhone 3g 16g 

Commandé en Ligne en Belgique sur le site de Mobistar, depuis mon gsm qui a bien tenu le coups il faut le dire, semble nul et inutile allez savoir pourquoi!?


----------



## Gemma (9 Novembre 2008)

Aaaah bonne nouvelle,  enfin je crois ... (cf Capture)

Apparemment je devrais être livrée demain, je l'espère en tout cas car après y'a le 11 novembre au milieu donc ça ramène à mercredi :hein:
Mais bon dans "Transporteur assigné" c'est noté "NL Distribution Center", donc j'en sais pas beaucoup plus. Je vais croiser fort les doigts moi, demain j'aurais mon iMac ! :rateau:


----------



## DarkPeDrO (9 Novembre 2008)

Ouais, si ça se trouve, demain, tu te réveilles avec un iMac à ta porte ^^


----------



## Gemma (9 Novembre 2008)

De quoi bien démarrer la journée :love:
Hum, j'en connais une qui va pas vraiment dormir... ^^


----------



## Nosti (9 Novembre 2008)

Gemma -> j'ai exactement pareil ! mon tracking s'est mis à jour dans la soirée et j'ai prévu d'être livré demain ! Je suis dans le 17.


----------



## Gemma (10 Novembre 2008)

Et bien espérons que nous serons livrés aujourd'hui 
Pour l'instant rien a changé sur la page de suivi d'Apple, du coup j'suis quand même un peu dans le flou. 

J'ai trouvé ce lien de suivi, mais ça ne marche pas pour moi 
https://www.iec-logistics.com/apps/tracktrace/trk_tracking.asp


----------



## Gemma (10 Novembre 2008)

Déception, pas d'iMac à l'horizon 
Mais j'ai à présent un TN UPS et une livraison prévue pour le 14, comment je vais faire pour patienter jusqu'à vendredi moi ^^


----------



## DarkPeDrO (10 Novembre 2008)

Bah... faire comme ton avatar: écouter de la musique relaxante, les yeux fermés, genre BB Brunes 


Allez, courage!


----------



## Gemma (10 Novembre 2008)

BB Brunes ? 
Aha.

A la limite, mater le chanteur ... et sans le son


----------



## Temperance (10 Novembre 2008)

Salut à tous,

J'attends aussi un iMac, l'attente est insupportable !

Je n'en suis qu'au début en plus, mon status est "MERGE IN TRANSIT". J'suis pas prêt d'avoir mon iMac (Livraison prévue le 17-18 si pas d'embuche)


----------



## DarkPeDrO (10 Novembre 2008)

Rololo!

Tu préfère peut-être Hocus Pocus, là, c'est vraiment relaxant!


----------



## Temperance (10 Novembre 2008)

Il a suffit que je poste ici pour recevoir ceci :



> Nous vous remercions davoir passé commande sur lApple Store.
> 
> La demande pour le produit que vous avez commandé ayant dépassé nos prévisions, nous ne pourrons vous livrer dans les délais prévus initialement. Nous envisageons désormais un envoi le 17.11.2008.
> 
> ...



Bouhouhou, snif


----------



## DarkPeDrO (10 Novembre 2008)

Temperance a dit:


> Il a suffit que je poste ici pour recevoir ceci :
> 
> 
> 
> Bouhouhou, snif



Voila pourquoi je préfère acheter directement un ordinateur à la FNAC. Moi je sais que je suis INCAPABLE de tenir jusqu'au 25!

Je suis de tout coeur avec toi en tout cas....


 T'es pas ce qu'on appele un chanceux


----------



## Tibus (10 Novembre 2008)

j'attends mon mac book pro et l'attente est aussi, insupportable, je l'ai commandé le 24 octobre et j'attends, snif...


----------



## Gemma (13 Novembre 2008)

Youhouuuuuuu la surprise en plein déjeuner, UPS (enfin leurs partenaires en Corse) vient de passer alors que je ne m'y attendais pas du tout !
La livraison était prévue demain, d'ailleurs le statut sur le site UPS est inchangé "en transit, livraison le 14" 

J'ai encore rien déballé, je veux que tout soit nickel avant de le sortir, j'ai donc du rangement sur la planche.

(houuuuuu comme je suis contente :love


----------



## DarkPeDrO (13 Novembre 2008)

Ouais! Allez range vite ce bazar punaize! 

Et montre nous les photos (dans le fil dédié bien sur ^^)


----------



## Liyad (13 Novembre 2008)

Tu arrive à ranger et attendre pour l'ouvrir ?
OUAW !


----------



## Bijot (13 Novembre 2008)

Liyad a dit:


> Tu arrive à ranger et attendre pour l'ouvrir ?
> OUAW !



C'est clair !!

Moi bordel ou pas, dès que je le reçois, dans les 30s qui suivent je déballe les colis !:rateau:


----------



## Gemma (13 Novembre 2008)

Bah je voulais pas qu'il se salisse ou quoi  j'avais prévu de préparer son arrivée aujourd'hui en fait vu qu'il devait arriver que demain.

Là en tout cas il est bien installé dans un endroit propre et accueillant, aha. Il fait les mises à jours, puis je transfère les fichiers et c'est partieeeee !

J'en suis déjà amoureuse :rose: (finalement, la mort de mon iBook c'est un mal pour un bien !)


----------



## renanh (6 Janvier 2009)

Très très bientôt Mac User à mon tour, la commande arrive d'ici demain, ça commence vraiment à me faire trépigner ^^.
Le colis était hier soir à Bruxelles (à 21h25). La livraison est prévue pour demain apparemment, mais pensez-vous que ça peut arriver aujourd'hui ??? (la facture est elle, déjà arrivée, et les sous encaissé aussi ^^).
C'est trop long là. Et puis tout mon PC part définitivement en sucette (une touche du clavier vient de rendre l'âme, sans parlé de mon écran 14" qui affiche du gris au lieu du blanc ! 

Allez UPS, un petit coup d'accélérateur s'vous plait ^^.


----------



## Lullaby382 (17 Janvier 2009)

Mon iMac 20" a été commandé ce matin vers 1h40 sur le refurb, il est déjà en prêt à expédier, j'espère qu'il est déjà expédié, mais vu qu'on est samedi, ils ne remettent pas le site à jour lol J'espère l'avoir mardi/mercredi


----------



## Lullaby382 (17 Janvier 2009)

Mon dieu, je saute au plafond, je viens de recevoir un mail d'apple : ma commande a été expédié, je devrais le recevoir au plus tard mercredi! *saute partout*


----------



## kuep (17 Janvier 2009)

C'est mignon de voir les différentes étapes par lesquelles passe l'acquéreur d'un produit Apple. 

L'impatience que la keynote arrive, l'espoiiiir d'y voir de nouveaux produits, la déception qu'il n'y en ait pas, vient ensuite la période de doute, où il se demande s'il doit patienter ou céder à ses pulsions avec l'angoiiisse qu'une mise à jour soit faite juste après la commande, puis fatigué par tant de nuits sans sommeil et d'hésitation, il prend son courage à deux mains et finit par prendre une décision, et dans une grande inspiration clique sur le bouton "Valider" du formulaire de commande en ligne. 

Il est soulagééééé, il peut de nouveau penser à autre chose... pendant 3 minutes, le temps de checker ses mails une première fois, histoire de vérifier si la commande a bien été prise en compte, puis une deuxième pour vérifier que tout va bien, encore une autre au cas où par chance son produit aurait été préparé dans la minute et serait prêt à être expédié, etc.. petit manège qui continue à chaque étape de l'expédition à une fréquence soutenue de 12 vérifications par heure. 

Puis quelqu'un sonne à la porte, ou son téléphone sonne et l'envie de faire pipi dans son slip l'envahit, mais c'est une fausse alerte et c'est la redéception, mais il saiiiiit que son colis est sur le point d'arriver, alors il se ressaisit et passe le temps comme il peut, en repeignant les murs ou se rasant la tête. 

UPS arrive enfin et c'est l'explosion de joua, il embrasse le livreur et l'invite à son mariage tout en lui mettant un coup de pied au cul pour le mettre dehors, histoire de ne pas perdre plus de temps dans l'ouverture du carton. 

Il se met alors à pleurer et se demande comment tant de beauté puisse être de ce monde. Il passera ensuite des heures devant son matériel, à le caresser et le dévorer des yeux. 

Notre acquéreur est amoureux


----------



## Lullaby382 (17 Janvier 2009)

C'est tout à fait ça lol Sauf que ce seront mes parents qui récupéreront le colis lol


----------



## Super Power (17 Janvier 2009)

J'ai commandé hier (vendredi 16 janvier) mon iMac 20'' et il devrait arriver entre le 22 et le 27 janvier. Ce sera le tout premier Mac de ma vie. 

Je ne suis pas spécialement impatient... Peut-être que je ne réalise pas encore que ça risque de changer positivement ma façon de voir l'informatique lol.


----------



## sports1984 (18 Janvier 2009)

Colis apparement expédié le 17...jusqu a hier nikel.... il arrive a koeln...mais aujourdhui ups me montre sur mon suivi a nouveau Shangai...Incheon en Corée...c est quoi ce bordel..??


----------



## Chtiterikku (22 Janvier 2009)

J'arrive pas à croire que je suis enfin en train d'écrire ces lignes ! Je viens de me prendre un macbook alu, le modèle de base sans rajout de disque ou quoi que ce soit mais avec un adaptateur vers VGA et une télécommande ainsi qu'une mighty mouse !!! Je suis trop contente 

Ils estiment un arrivée entre le 6 et le9 février, est-ce que ce délai est gonflé ou à votre avis exact ? J'espère qu'ils se dépêcheront et me feront une faveur vu que c'est mon cadeau d'anniversaire ^^


----------



## tigroux44 (22 Janvier 2009)

hier soir j'ai commandé un MBA revB le modèle de base. J'ai déjà un iMac alu 24".

à la base, je devais prendre la 1ère génération, sur le refurb, mais j'en avais marre d'attendre, et j'ai craqué pour le modèle neuf 


tout ceci s'explique pour ceux qui n'arrive pas à contrôler leurs émotions face à un Mac.
En fait, tout ce joue dans votre cerveau. Il y a l'insula qui vous dit qu'il ne faut pas acheter ce produit car c'est trop chèr, et cela va vous provoquer des sensations négatives (notamment la perte d'argent). Mais il y a aussi le nucleus accumbens (non barbare je vous l'accorde), qui lui vous procure des émotions, des sensations de bonheur, positives que vous projetez lorsque vous serez en possession de cet objet (Mac magnifique, design, trop beau, on bave dessus, on a envie de dormir avec, coucher (euh....:mouais ....).

Ces deux parties sont donc en contradiction, et finalement c'est celui qui aura le plus de poids qui va déterminer notre acte d'achat....

C'est triste, mais c'est souvent le cas, certaines fois on a de l'argent pour des Mac, alors que par exemple, on n'a pas d'argent lorsqu'il s'agit d'autres dépenses (loyer, nourriture.....)

Aïe Aîe Aiiiiiiïe, çà fait mal Apple


----------



## pepit0 (20 Février 2009)

eh bien moi c'est un peu différent: après 7 mois de lutte acharnée contre apple et la fnac, j'ai par miracle (et persuasion) réussi à obtenir un échange de matériel: je passe d'un macbook pro acheté juste avant la mise à jour de février 2008 au tout dernier macbook pro,je dois avouer que je suis assez fier de mon coup, d'autant plus que de tels gestes commerciaux de la part d'Apple, ça ne doit pas arriver si souvent!


----------



## azerty69 (17 Mars 2009)

Bonjour ! Je viens de commander un mac mini sur l'apple store et il vient juste d'etre expedié 
Ma question est la suivante: savez-vous de quel pays sont envoyés les mac mini ??

Merci


----------



## ari51 (17 Mars 2009)

A moi maintenant.

J'ai commander un imac et l'es reçu un jour avant les MAJ c'est a dire le 2 mars et les MAJ était les 3 mars ( je crois ? ) et je suis très content de mon achat j'ai pas pu résister , même a 1 jour prêt et oui c'est ça d'être presser ..

4 semaines sur mon mac , aucun problème , vraiment très belle bête , très content après un xp et un vista sa change complètement : rapidité d'utilisation , aucun plantage.

Switcher très heureux !


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2009)

Je vous annonce que je rejoins ce fil des incontinents de la plus belle des manières : je promets de commander mon mac de bureau dés la sortie de Snow Léopard. Jusque là : pâtes à tous les repas. Objectif : mac pro octo. Pour l'instant j'ai dejà de quoi me commander un mac mini version 799, pourvu qu'apple ait du retard, p!


----------



## ari51 (8 Avril 2009)

C'est pour ton travail ?


----------



## Lonneki (27 Mai 2009)

Petite questions aux habitués 

Suite à la commande de mon Mac Pro
J'ai depuis le 25/06 ceci : 

*Numéro de suivi du transporteur* En cours d'acheminement vers la destination finale - le suivi détaillé de l&#8217;expédition sera bientôt mis à jour par le transporteur *
Transporteur assigné* En cours d'acheminement vers la destination finale - le suivi détaillé de l&#8217;expédition sera bientôt mis à jour par le transporteur

Au tél Apple me dit qu'il faut attendre... 
Ca arrive souvent ce "flou" de livraison ?


----------



## vicrol (7 Juin 2009)

Et dire que je dois attendre deux mois pour avoir réuni le financement ! Imaginez un peu la torture alors je suis tous les jours sur macG.


----------



## koeny (8 Juin 2009)

vicrol a dit:


> Et dire que je dois attendre deux mois pour avoir réuni le financement ! Imaginez un peu la torture alors je suis tous les jours sur macG.



idem. je doit attendre la fin des examens et voir quand j'aurais mon job d'étudiant. il me manque encore un peu d'argent pour acheter mon Macbook pro (et switcher de PC vers Mac). pour l'instant je suis en examens et je n'attend qu'une chose: la fin des examens. Mais savoir qu'après il y a cette formidable machine (je l'espère) qui m'attend, ça motive pour les examens.


----------



## Amalcrex (8 Juin 2009)

koeny a dit:


> pour l'instant je suis en examens et je n'attend qu'une chose: la fin des examens.



Tout le monde est dans le cas 
Courage pour la fin et ... bon switch


----------



## bou-cup (20 Juillet 2009)

Hello, j'ai une question à propos d'ups.
Savez vous si les colis voyagent le week end ?

Je ne parle pas des petits camions de livraison qui passent livrer chez nous mais des gris transporteurs.
MacBook pro commandé et expédié vendredi, j'ai reçu le numéro de suivi immédiatement mais depuis le statut reste bloqué sur "Infos facturation reçues".

La livraison est prévu pour demain "ou avant". Je voudrai donc savoir si je reste dans l'espoir de l'avoir aujourd'hui.

Ps : c'est un refurb.


----------



## vicrol (25 Juillet 2009)

:rateau:        :rateau:
:king:         :king:        :king:
   
:style:        :style:        :style:        :style:        :style:
J'ai commandé MBP 13"+iPod Touch hier ! 
:style:         :style:         :style:         :style:         :style:
   
:king:         :king:         :king:
:rateau:         :rateau:


Et je suis trop content ! Je suis aussi tro impatient !​


----------



## adrenergique (25 Juillet 2009)

Dans le détail, t'as commandé quoi exactement? 2,26? 2,53? Options en plus?


----------



## sanakro (7 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour à tous ! 
En ces jours neigeux, j'attends avec (grande) impatience l'arrivée de mon iMac 21,5" ! (en espérant que la neige ne le retarde pas&#8230

en regardant le suivi UPS, voici ce que j'obtiens :

HERNE-BOERNIG, DE &#8212;&#8212;                                        07/01/2010 9:34 LECTURE A L'ARRIVEE                                                                                                                           
NURNBERG, DE &#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;                                                 07/01/2010 3:19 LECTURE AU DEPART                                                                             
   &#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;  07/01/2010 1:37 LECTURE A L'ARRIVEE                                                                              
PRAGUE,                                                                  CZ                                                    &#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212; 06/01/2010 22:06 LECTURE AU DEPART                                                                             
   &#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212; 06/01/2010 19:32 LECTURE D'EXPORTATION                                                                             
   &#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212; 06/01/2010 19:32 LECTURE DE L'ORIGINE                                                                              
CZ &#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;                                                                06/01/2010 8:09 INFORMATIONS DE FACTURATION REÇUES

J'ai vu plusieurs suivis sur ce forum, mais je n'ai jamais vu (et à priori, la recherche non plus) de colis qui passait par Herne&#8230; pour aller à Paris ! :mouais:
De plus, dans le suivi, la date de livraison "disparait" par moments&#8230; 

bref, je me fais sûrement des idées, mais c'est juste que je voudrais qu'il arrive avant la fin de la semaine pour pouvoir en profiter, d'autant que je suis présent pour le réceptionner, et plus la semaine prochaine ):

à bientôt ! :love:

(ça c'est du déterrage de topic ! ^^)

Edit : commande passée le 28/12, confirmée le 01/01, expédiée le 06/01 (arrivée prévue le 08/01, initialement le 11-12/01)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h58 ----------




sanakro a dit:


> J'ai vu plusieurs suivis sur ce forum, mais je n'ai jamais vu (et à priori, la recherche non plus) de colis qui passait par Herne pour aller à Paris ! :mouais:



en fait, si, je sais pas si j'ai mal vu du fait du manque de sommeil (!), mais à priori, pas d'inquiétude, mises à part les conditions météorologiques, il devrait être chez moi demain !


----------



## sanakro (8 Janvier 2010)

JE L'AI ! le carton est imposant !
place au déballage (


----------



## oligo (8 Janvier 2010)

Cool ^^

tiens nous au courant! Et.... Des photos!!!


----------



## sanakro (8 Janvier 2010)

les photos, ça va venir (;

bon, j'ai commencé par attendre, vu que le colis était gelé, qu'il s'équilibre en température pour éviter au max la condensation, puis j'ai fait la synchro avec mon macbook, environ 1h30-2h j'en trépignais ! 

et puis enfin, démarrage, installation des mises à jour, reboot, et là, c'est le drame, la magic mouse ne fonctionne plus au niveau des fonctions tactiles impossible de configurer quoi que ce soit à ce niveau finalement, j'ai re-téléchargé la mise à jour de la magic, installée puis reboot, et là, ça fonctionne ! 
à savoir pour ceux à qui ça arriverait, ne vous enflammez pas ^^
bon, je vous laisse, je vais retourner baver (au moins 3 fois la taille de mon macbook !)


----------



## Madalvée (8 Janvier 2010)

Je vis la même attente avec la cs4 pour mon g5, je prie pour qu'Adobe ait coché l'option livraison le samedi.


----------



## sanakro (8 Janvier 2010)

j'étais près à aller le chercher au dépot, parcequ'hier soir, quand il est arrivé à Chilly-Mazarin, ils m'ont affiché une reprogrammation de la date de livraison, mais finalement, c'est arrivé aujourd'hui !
une petite photo pendant la synchro http://yfrog.com/jkdsc06067wj


----------

